# Lace party on December 14: Granny square join lace crochet



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I did found couple lacy for granny square in crochet.

Here is website:

http://gourmetcrochet.blogspot.ca/2010/01/flat-braid-join-how-to.html

http://gourmetcrochet.blogspot.ca/2010/01/simulated-braid-join.html

http://gourmetcrochet.blogspot.ca/2010/01/scallop-join.html

http://babylovebrand.net/2013/11/20/celtic-lace-join/

Update:

Christmas tree granny with one of join

http://www.lululoves.co.uk/item/a-crochet-christmas.html?category_id=10

When you are done and show the pictures what you made.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Great links--thanks for sharing. Very interesting ways of joining.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

dragonswing said:


> Great links--thanks for sharing. Very interesting ways of joining.


 :thumbup: Bookmarked


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

dragonswing said:


> Great links--thanks for sharing. Very interesting ways of joining.


 :thumbup: Bookmarked


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely joins, Vintage Crochet. I really like the look of the braided one.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, always looking for how to attach the squares.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting links - only had time for a quick glance for the moment. I like the look of that simulated braid join.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Vintagecrochet I really like the Scalloped one and the Celtic one.. those would make great joins for vests or sweaters .. I also love a granny square  they are very fun to play with and I love all the ways to incorporate colors in there


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are fun joins for crochet squares. I really like the first one that has the twist and the Celtic one, also. Thanks, VintageCrochet!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bookmarked the links. Like the Celtic one, too. Very unique

Is this our new discussion week?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

A very time post. A friend of mine has just finished up doing a pile of grannie squares and was planning on starting to join them this week. I printed off the info (no internet access for her) and she is stopping by today to get them. As they say, perfect timing"


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Vintage Crochet. Those joins look very pretty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bookmarked the links. Like the Celtic one, too. Very unique
> 
> Is this our new discussion week?


Yes, ma'am! This is our new discussion. We haven't done much with crochet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting links - only had time for a quick glance for the moment. I like the look of that simulated braid join.


Me, too! Thanks, VintageCrochet, for getting us started!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I really want to do the braided one. May have to whip up a couple of squares to see how it's done.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I really want to do the braided one. May have to whip up a couple of squares to see how it's done.


Bev, I have a bunch of squares ... Somewhere. Too bad I don't live near you. I would bring them over and we could practice. I like that one and the scalloped one and the Celtic one. :-o when we were knitting squares at church for charity someone gave me a bunch of small crochet motifs not more than 3-4 inches round. So I bought various colors yarn and finished them into 8inch squares. We never did ship this last batch of squares because we were sending them to an orphanage in South Africa and it just got to be way too much money to ship. Someday I'll take a picture of some and maybe even try to attach them with one of these methods.then find a local place to donate to.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are interesting links, Vintage...thanks for sharing them!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--true we have not done much with crochet. But if people are interested I saved this neat crochet short poncho pattern. It is not separate motifs, but would make a great lace project. The yarn is a cotton blend in a sport weight I believe.

file:///Users/rmwestend/Documents/crafts/poncho%20%20%20%20%20crochet%20%20%20%20Berroco_FreePattern_Lisbon.pdf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...if people are interested I saved this neat crochet short poncho pattern....


This will link you to the online pdf:
http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Lisbon.pdf


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the links!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooo, Tanya, that's a pretty one. Have you shared it before? I seem to remember it.

Ok, Chris, I'm coming right over.  I wish. It would be fun to be able to get together.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni--true we have not done much with crochet. But if people are interested I saved this neat crochet short poncho pattern. It is not separate motifs, but would make a great lace project. The yarn is a cotton blend in a sport weight I believe.
> 
> file:///Users/rmwestend/Documents/crafts/poncho%20%20%20%20%20crochet%20%20%20%20Berroco_FreePattern_Lisbon.pdf


That is really pretty!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree the poncho pattern is very pretty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a pretty poncho pattern. I sure wish there were more hours in my day.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Welcome. Glad had to sharing this couple links.

Hope you will try it and sharing the pictures.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank for the sites .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, Tanya, that's a pretty one. Have you shared it before? I seem to remember it.
> 
> Ok, Chris, I'm coming right over.  I wish. It would be fun to be able to get together.


Wasn't sure if I did so thought it would do no harm to send it again. And some folks may have missed it first round.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This will link you to the online pdf:
> http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Lisbon.pdf


thanks Jane


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, Tanya, that's a pretty one. Have you shared it before? I seem to remember it.
> 
> Ok, Chris, I'm coming right over.  I wish. It would be fun to be able to get together.


Yes, it sure would be great fun to get together with you and all our "virtual" friends. 
Tanya, that is a lovely poncho


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Didn't look at the links provided...but we're talking crochet now.

On either photo below I would be chaining 1 or 2, sl stitching onto the first or other work, chaining another 1-2 st, and continuing the work or doily until I either finished completely around the work or the doily.

These are finished works I did last year...but I enjoy doing edgings. AND, now that I have knitting...I have a tough time deciding which one to put on for decorating my night or everyday clothing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Kaixixang, love your work!! I wish I could see the doily better, but the leaves and bottom edging are gorgeous!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--terrific edgings. Beautiful work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you vintage crochet for the links to those very pretty joins. I have not done crochet in a long time now and would have to refresh my memory on even the basic stitches.
Kaixixang, your work is gorgeous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful work. Kaixixang :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Kaixixang, love your work!! I wish I could see the doily better, but the leaves and bottom edging are gorgeous!!


I totally agree! You do good work!!! :thumbup: Thanks for the photos!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Wasn't sure if I did so thought it would do no harm to send it again. And some folks may have missed it first round.


The first time it came around, I printed it off and gave it to my friend who is a master crocheter. She made it up in a dark, metallic maroon yarn that I picked up many, many years ago at a sale. It turned out really stunning (and she has the figure for it too). I saw her wear it last week with a white turtleneck sweater over jeans. She said the pattern worked up very quickly and she is planning on making it a couple more times for members of her family. Thanks for sharing. We certainly have enjoyed it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, certainly no harm done. I thought it was striking the first time. Twas nice to see it again.  Belle's friend certainly got use of it.

Belle, can you get a picture??


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I love crochet edgings on my pillow cases (or knitted for that matter). I was just looking at a pair or wide pineapple edgings my mother had done a long time ago and wondering if there was any way I could salvage them. I can tell that she already moved them from one set of cases to another, but by now the crochet work itself is beginning to fail. The thread is just giving up the ghost with too many washings. It is really sad to let them go, but this time around I think I have to. Mind you, I still have many more, but it breaks my heart to give up on even one pair. My friend, Laury, has done some major repairs on a couple of bedspreads. One the mice had attacked while it was on the bed, and the other was made by my grandmother during WWII -- knots are beginning to loosen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Kaixixang, love your work!! I wish I could see the doily better, but the leaves and bottom edging are gorgeous!!


I love it, too, Kaixixang. You do beautiful work!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, can you get a picture??


I was just on the phone with and ask her for a photo - maybe on Wednesday I can get one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a few squares that I have done that I am going to try some joining maybe today or later in the week.. I have to find them first... I have some shopping then mailing off to do this afternoon... 
Vintage Crochet these are beautiful edgings and I can't wait to experiment with them.. 
I have some beautiful pillow cases that were passed down to me from my Husbands side of the family. I am taking a guess that his mom made them but I don't have that confirmation yet.. I'll try to take pictures and share 

Kiaxixang those are beautiful. I love the Pineapple edging!! I still need to make a pineapple I have many patterns it is just sitting down and doing it  your Crochet is very pretty!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are pictures od DD's shawl. It was very tricky to photograph. The pattern is Snow Angel from BooKnits found here;
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace. I haven't used it before but it knitted beautifully and is lovely and soft.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--I am so glad that the pattern was made with such success. it sounds beautiful and will love seeing it . I still want to make it and had some merino/silk tweed in a brick red that I thought would show it off in a sporty way. Your friend's use of metallic thread sounds great. And maroon is such a terrific color.

Too bad about the wear/tear on the old crochet lace. That is heartbreaking. It is fortunate that my vintage pieces are holding up, but they probably did not get so much laundering.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are pictures od DD's shawl. It was very tricky to photograph. The pattern is Snow Angel from BooKnits found here;
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace. I haven't used it before but it knitted beautifully and is lovely and soft.


Norma - that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle-Too bad about the wear/tear on the old crochet lace. That is heartbreaking. It is fortunate that my vintage pieces are holding up, but they probably did not get so much laundering.


I can never remember a time when my Mom and Grandmother didn't have lots of handwork in the house -- all of which we used. Doilies and pillowcases where regularly washed, sundried (on the line) and starched. Tablecloths were washed and probably ironed -- I can remember my Grandmother's doily stretching board -- it was about 36" square, green, with thousands of little holes in it and lots of shapes painted on the surface so that you lined up your piece and used your pins (at that time we used straight pins) to stretch out the doily (of course, after we used boiled starch).

I must admit to being a traditionalist. I have doilies in my home, use knitted lace tablecloths, always have ironed and starched pillowcases and dinner napkins. So we use our stuff and sooner or later it does wear out. It is sad when it does, but it has received years of love and attention so it wasn't wasted.

It seems that right now, since I've inherited most of those things, they are all of a certain age and giving up the "ghost" more often than I would like. Each one represets the loss of a cherished memento. So we do everything possible to preserve (short of not using it). We mend, we move edgings from one piece to another, etc. I guess it is a passing of a way of life -- one that I'm sad to see leave us, because the ladies who put so much care and skill into the pieces were really quit extraordinary.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Norma -- what a lovely shawl. The elongated points are intriguing and will have such wonderful flow over another garment. Beautiful piece!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I can never remember a time when my Mom and Grandmother didn't have lots of handwork in the house -- all of which we used. Doilies and pillowcases where regularly washed, sundried (on the line) and starched. Tablecloths were washed and probably ironed -- I can remember my Grandmother's doily stretching board -- it was about 36" square, green, with thousands of little holes in it and lots of shapes painted on the surface so that you lined up your piece and used your pins (at that time we used straight pins) to stretch out the doily (of course, after we used boiled starch).
> 
> I must admit to being a traditionalist. I have doilies in my home, use knitted lace tablecloths, always have ironed and starched pillowcases and dinner napkins. So we use our stuff and sooner or later it does wear out. It is sad when it does, but it has received years of love and attention so it wasn't wasted.
> 
> It seems that right now, since I've inherited most of those things, they are all of a certain age and giving up the "ghost" more often than I would like. Each one represets the loss of a cherished memento. So we do everything possible to preserve (short of not using it). We mend, we move edgings from one piece to another, etc. I guess it is a passing of a way of life -- one that I'm sad to see leave us, because the ladies who put so much care and skill into the pieces were really quit extraordinary.


You came from a great tradition Belle. My mother was a hands on person, too, but not with lace. She sewed--everything short of underwear! She also knit and did embroidery. The lace pieces I have were gifted to me from a close friend whose grandmother made them. I do cherish them and have them displayed on living room chairs.

Perhaps you should frame some of them behind glass to preserve what is left. Hang them as framed wall hangings. Not knowing the size of the pieces, you may be able to create an entire wall exhibit with them. Like your own museum.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--what an extraordinary piece of work you created.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, the wedding shawl is gorgeous-stunning-you did some great stitching there.

"I must admit to being a traditionalist. I have doilies in my home, use knitted lace tablecloths, always have ironed and starched pillowcases and dinner napkins. So we use our stuff and sooner or later it does wear out. It is sad when it does, but it has received years of love and attention so it wasn't wasted."

My 98 yr old friend that moved the other month gave me some gorgeous pillow cases and hankies with lovely, lovely work. She asked me to use them as she didn't and they just set in a bag. I should get pictures of the best of them-some tatting, some crochet, and some other stuff using threads and holes. Gorgeous. One white hanky my future DIL will be carrying in the wedding.  Made my friend happy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I enjoy doing edgings...


I love those edgings, kaixixang!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Belle, can you get a picture??


I was going to ask the same thing.
Tamarque, certainly a good idea to remind us of things that we've seen before - since we all have the same affliction: too many patterns stored to keep track of them, let alone remember them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are pictures od DD's shawl...


You did a fantastic job on it! She will be ecstatic.
Are you going to complete the one that had the coffee incident?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I love crochet edgings on my pillow cases (or knitted for that matter). I was just looking at a pair or wide pineapple edgings my mother had done a long time ago and wondering if there was any way I could salvage them. I can tell that she already moved them from one set of cases to another, but by now the crochet work itself is beginning to fail. The thread is just giving up the ghost with too many washings. It is really sad to let them go, but this time around I think I have to. Mind you, I still have many more, but it breaks my heart to give up on even one pair. My friend, Laury, has done some major repairs on a couple of bedspreads. One the mice had attacked while it was on the bed, and the other was made by my grandmother during WWII -- knots are beginning to loosen.


You might not be able to use the edgings but why not mount them under glass to protect them and display them? Then you might be able to pass them to someone in the next generation that would appreciate them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Rapt in Green - a design by Heather Anderson:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rapt-for-the-holidays-holiday-mkal-2014
You might recall that I sought advice on the bead selection.
I knit one in black but would have liked it larger & thought that I might extend the trees on this one. It turned out quite a nice size without that. I have decided that I prefer the half circle to the triangle - fits much nicer.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Rapt in Green - a design by Heather Anderson:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rapt-for-the-holidays-holiday-mkal-2014
> You might recall that I sought advice on the bead selection.
> I knit one in black but would have liked it larger & thought that I might extend the trees on this one. It turned out quite a nice size without that. I have decided that I prefer the half circle to the triangle - fits much nicer.


Jane, that is so lovely. Was that a free pattern for a short time? Maybe I am just hoping. I like circular/half circle shawls too. Love the Christmas designs on this one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are pictures od DD's shawl. It was very tricky to photograph. The pattern is Snow Angel from BooKnits found here;
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace. I haven't used it before but it knitted beautifully and is lovely and soft.


Simply wonderful!!! That looks like it was fun to make.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"Perhaps you should frame some of them behind glass to preserve what is left. Hang them as framed wall hangings. Not knowing the size of the pieces, you may be able to create an entire wall exhibit with them. Like your own museum."

I was thinking the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Rapt in Green - a design by Heather Anderson:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rapt-for-the-holidays-holiday-mkal-2014
> You might recall that I sought advice on the bead selection.
> I knit one in black but would have liked it larger & thought that I might extend the trees on this one. It turned out quite a nice size without that. I have decided that I prefer the half circle to the triangle - fits much nicer.


Lovely!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Jane -- another truly beautiful piece. I like the half circle also and this one looks very lovely. A nice shade of green.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, that is so lovely. Was that a free pattern for a short time?


Thank you 
It was half price during the MKAL. 


> Love the Christmas designs on this one.


So cute, aren't they? She has an alternate motif for the candy cane section so that it isn't Christmas-specific.
This is quite a quick knit - charted & written - really easy to follow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Lovely!!!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Jane -- another truly beautiful piece...


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Norma - that is absolutely stunning!


I am glad you liked it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- what a lovely shawl. The elongated points are intriguing and will have such wonderful flow over another garment. Beautiful piece!!!!


Thank you so much, Belle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--what an extraordinary piece of work you created.


That is very kind of you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> You did a fantastic job on it! She will be ecstatic.
> Are you going to complete the one that had the coffee incident?


Yes, I have stowed away for now. I don't fancy knitting a third on the trot :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that is beautiful. I love the beads you chose. A fantastic piece of work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Simply wonderful!!! That looks like it was fun to make.


It was and not too difficult :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> You might not be able to use the edgings but why not mount them under glass to protect them and display them? Then you might be able to pass them to someone in the next generation that would appreciate them.


This is a hard comment to respond to, because I expect that my response isn't what many of you might have. In my family, the women always added a "bit" of luxury with those things that they could make. But under all circumstances, things were made to be used because there wasn't much left over. It was not uncommon to have the one special thing that you "kept for good", but everything else was used. To me the beauty in many of these things is the added touch of elegance when you see an exceptional piece of work on your bed, or sitting on a table. You know that someone cared enough about improving their surroundings to take the time to make them as beautiful as possible. I am quite certain that my grandmother and my mother, would share the almost "knee jerk" reaction to the suggestion to "put something in a box and stick it on the wall." That is after all, not what they did it for and to take it out of its utilitarian role would be to isolate it from its "home." My mother is an exceptional quilter and she is appalled when someone takes one of her quilts and hangs it -- after all it belongs on the bed giving warmth and visual beauty to the one sleeping under it. Believe me, they don't get another quilt -- nor does the person who mistreats her work.

I guess this is a long way around of saying, that my family would expect that items made for use, be used and not displayed. And in my case, I agree. I would rather be the beneficiary of all those loving hours. Like the ladies before me, I have been/am expected to do the same things -- so yes, I embroider, crochet (but only when I have to), knit, sew, iron, etc. So I do use their handiwork and appreciate their many gifts. As I have no descendants to bless with my treasurers, their memory and use will die with me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I have stowed away for now. I don't fancy knitting a third on the trot :thumbup:


You mean that you have done another of these?
It is a beautiful design. It is being done as a KAL on Ravelry now & I was tempted to join in but, for once, realized that I already had too much on the go. I am doing the WinterSweet MKAL but have had to put it aside for the moment because of all of the things with a Christmas deadline.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that is beautiful. I love the beads you chose. A fantastic piece of work.


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> You mean that you have done another of these?
> It is a beautiful design. It is being done as a KAL on Ravelry now & I was tempted to join in but, for once, realized that I already had too much on the go. I am doing the WinterSweet MKAL but have had to put it aside for the moment because of all of the things with a Christmas deadline.


I was two rows off the cast off when disaster struck the first time!! It would just seem like knitting it for a third time. I did take it back to see if I could get rid of the stains. 
I, too had cast on Wintersweet as I do love her patterns and I now have nearly knitted the second chart :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--did not mean to diminish your family tradition. I was only responding to your sadness of seeing these pieces coming apart and wearing out and thinking that those pieces that have passed their useful life can still be preserved. But I surely do respect your sentiments on the issue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...It would just seem like knitting it for a third time...


Someone suggested going on with it stain & all & then trying to colour the whole thing. That wouldn't work?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--did not mean to diminish your family tradition. I was only responding to your sadness of seeing these pieces coming apart and wearing out and thinking that those pieces that have passed their useful life can still be preserved. But I surely do respect your sentiments on the issue.


This is also what I was thinking. And as the daughter of a former history museum director, I was thinking of the preservation of history and family. Prior to my mom's position, our family was the same. The various articles that were made, were made to be used also.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start to a new LP VintageCrochet. I have not done much crochet work but can do the basic stitches. I do have a full set of hooks (both steel and 'regular') so if I get the urge I am ready 

Lovely work KX. I especially like the pineapples. 

Your DD's wedding shawl is beautiful Norma. She will look wonderful wearing it. Such nice long points!

Jane, as always you do great work. The beads are a nice accent and the soft green color is very inviting.

On my person knitting front I have started Clue 2 of the MKAL. Clue 4 came out today so I am a bit behind, but that is ok. I made a mistake (purled instead of knitted half a row, stupid) on the sleeve of my sweater. Since I was only 12 short rows in I decided to frog and start the sleeve again. 

Hope all have a great day, 

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, another lovely shawl. The stitching is impecable and the beads are well placed. Excellent! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, as always you do great work. The beads are a nice accent and the soft green color is very inviting.


Thank you 
I am glad that I went with the multi-coloured beads in the end. I _*do*_ love them.


> started Clue 2 of the MKAL. Clue 4 came out today so I am a bit behind...


I am in the same club except that I am behind on 3 or 4. 
Now that the Rapt is finished, I will try to do some catching up. Typically, though, as soon as those needles were free I cast on something else.


> I made a mistake (purled instead of knitted half a row, stupid) on the sleeve of my sweater....


Oops! I hate that but I guess that the more that you knit, the more that you tink.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, another lovely shawl. ...


Thank you so much, Bev 
It is a fun pattern to knit.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> This is a hard comment to respond to, because I expect that my response isn't what many of you might have. In my family, the women always added a "bit" of luxury with those things that they could make. But under all circumstances, things were made to be used because there wasn't much left over. It was not uncommon to have the one special thing that you "kept for good", but everything else was used. To me the beauty in many of these things is the added touch of elegance when you see an exceptional piece of work on your bed, or sitting on a table. You know that someone cared enough about improving their surroundings to take the time to make them as beautiful as possible. I am quite certain that my grandmother and my mother, would share the almost "knee jerk" reaction to the suggestion to "put something in a box and stick it on the wall." That is after all, not what they did it for and to take it out of its utilitarian role would be to isolate it from its "home." My mother is an exceptional quilter and she is appalled when someone takes one of her quilts and hangs it -- after all it belongs on the bed giving warmth and visual beauty to the one sleeping under it. Believe me, they don't get another quilt -- nor does the person who mistreats her work.
> 
> I guess this is a long way around of saying, that my family would expect that items made for use, be used and not displayed. And in my case, I agree. I would rather be the beneficiary of all those loving hours. Like the ladies before me, I have been/am expected to do the same things -- so yes, I embroider, crochet (but only when I have to), knit, sew, iron, etc. So I do use their handiwork and appreciate their many gifts. As I have no descendants to bless with my treasurers, their memory and use will die with me.


I fully understand. Was just thinking of preserving a much cherished and loved item. I have the same situation of no descendants. Younger family members are not interested. It is buy, throw away, buy with them. If it doesn't have a costly designer name it is not worn type of attitude. No beautiful antique furniture, that is too dark and heavy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma that is stunning!!! you did such a great job knitting and blocking it... 

Jane WOW you work so fast!! and how beautiful that is.. with those multi colored beads.. very very nice....

Belle I wonder just for preservation purposes if you could salvage a little in memory of your Mom and all the other women who did 'Hand Work'.. In a frame like what was mentioned before.. 
In our family you used what you have also... nothing is saved for 'Later'!! 
Or if that wasn't going to work for you maybe put them on the guest room bed and remove them when you have company. That way you can enjoy them and they won't get worn out even more


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have almost half the back of my vest done. I am going to go in and see if I can get some more done ... It sure is a busy time of year. I went to the post office.. and there was no way I could even get a question answered without waiting forever!! So I came home.. then the phone rings and I have to go back out again.. then my cel starts to ring and its a wrong number! So I finally make it back home and I'm going to put my feet up and rest!! I see a good movie and some knitting in my immediate future


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Rapt in Green - a design by Heather Anderson:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rapt-for-the-holidays-holiday-mkal-2014
> You might recall that I sought advice on the bead selection.
> I knit one in black but would have liked it larger & thought that I might extend the trees on this one. It turned out quite a nice size without that. I have decided that I prefer the half circle to the triangle - fits much nicer.


It's beautiful and I love your beads and bead placements!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane WOW you work so fast!! and how beautiful that is.. with those multi colored beads.. very very nice....


Thank you 
This pattern works up really quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful and I love your beads and bead placements!


Thank you


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here are pictures od DD's shawl. It was very tricky to photograph. The pattern is Snow Angel from BooKnits found here;
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace. I haven't used it before but it knitted beautifully and is lovely and soft.


Norma, that is stunning! I love it. You did an excellent job.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Didn't look at the links provided...but we're talking crochet now.
> 
> On either photo below I would be chaining 1 or 2, sl stitching onto the first or other work, chaining another 1-2 st, and continuing the work or doily until I either finished completely around the work or the doily.
> 
> These are finished works I did last year...but I enjoy doing edgings. AND, now that I have knitting...I have a tough time deciding which one to put on for decorating my night or everyday clothing.


Gorgeous work, KX. I really love the green leaves.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Rapt in Green - a design by Heather Anderson:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rapt-for-the-holidays-holiday-mkal-2014
> You might recall that I sought advice on the bead selection.
> I knit one in black but would have liked it larger & thought that I might extend the trees on this one. It turned out quite a nice size without that. I have decided that I prefer the half circle to the triangle - fits much nicer.


Jane, I LOVE the beads! Great job.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, how wonderful to have such treasures all around you to enjoy.

Norma, I love how that turned out. I am sure your daughter will treasure it. Those long points make it look so elegant.

Wow Jane. What a nice holiday shawl that is. Pretty color and I too love how the beads look, especially those at the top of the trees.

Ronie, I was at the Fed Ex yesterday because I had to send papers overnight and there was such a long line it took like a half hour to get it done! 

Melanie, glad you're back on track with your sweater. I am ripping and tinking back to the beginning of chart 4 on the Ashton because I don't like how the bead placement is. I decided it will be best to place them only on the last 4 rows.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Jane, Tanya, and my other fellow Kpers. I apologize for responding negatively to your suggestions about preserving my family memories. I realize that your intentions were and are to be helpful and supportive and for that I thank all of you. This is a raw time of year for me, and I should have known better than to start this whole discussion. For that I apologize. Again, thanks for your support.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I LOVE the beads! Great job.


Thank you 
Did you get in on the MKAL called Chloe'sCrescent?
Makes me think of you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Wow Jane. What a nice holiday shawl that is. Pretty color and I too love how the beads look, especially those at the top of the trees...


Thank you 
The one at the treetop is one that she suggests could be a different colour. I toyed with putting a red one or a gold one there as in the star at the top but decided against it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I apologize for responding negatively to your suggestions about preserving my family memories...


No problem - no apology necessary - you prefaced your remarks to indicate that what you had to say might "go against the grain" but what you said certainly had merit. If we all thought aong the same lines, discussions would get pretty boring. It poses a dilemma, though, - how to use them _*and*_ preserve them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, sorry this is a raw time of year for you. Sometimes memories are too close to the surface. Hugs.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle said:


> I love crochet edgings on my pillow cases (or knitted for that matter). I was just looking at a pair or wide pineapple edgings my mother had done a long time ago and wondering if there was any way I could salvage them. I can tell that she already moved them from one set of cases to another, but by now the crochet work itself is beginning to fail. The thread is just giving up the ghost with too many washings. It is really sad to let them go, but this time around I think I have to. Mind you, I still have many more, but it breaks my heart to give up on even one pair. My friend, Laury, has done some major repairs on a couple of bedspreads. One the mice had attacked while it was on the bed, and the other was made by my grandmother during WWII -- knots are beginning to loosen.


If you could provide a photo...I may have the pattern or can recreate it --> in any gauge you want it in. I'm doing one pineapple edging now...but I have plenty of size 10 white.

I'm MORE than willing to re-create the pattern and make it possible for you to use and sew onto items. This is why I'm asking for photos of the remaining pineapples. The pineapple edgings are more of my own work as I combined quite a few of the steps from two or three different patterns. PLEASE consider this for potential assistance in getting MORE pineapples in your collection. I'll even work with gold or silver metallic if you send me the balls to the PM address I can provide.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

See update on the first post add one more link for you to learn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, sorry this is a raw time of year for you. Sometimes memories are too close to the surface. Hugs.


I agree!! ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> See update on the first post add one more link for you to learn.


Thanks... that is pretty cute!! I like the plant holder  I have several plants in the house and that would make them more festive !


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> If you could provide a photo...


Kaixxang -- I'm sending a PM with my thoughts. But I must say, this is a most generous offer. Thank you very much.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Be sure to give yourself a chance to catch up on your rest. You have been pushing really hard lately also. I am sorry this is a tough time of year for you. Take care.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> See update on the first post add one more link for you to learn.


Cute! And perfect timing, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Be sure to give yourself a chance to catch up on your rest. You have been pushing really hard lately also. I am sorry this is a tough time of year for you. Take care.


My feeling as well - you must be really strung out with all the prep you've been doing over such an extended period of time. it is like an elastic band letting go: you now have little resistance left - emotionally drained.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Someone suggested going on with it stain & all & then trying to colour the whole thing. That wouldn't work?


I had forgotten that. Yes, perhaps I could finish it and then colour it? Thank you for the reminder :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oops! I hate that but I guess that the more that you knit, the more that you tink.


Oh! that is what is happening to me! :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, thank you so much. I loved knitting it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> So I finally make it back home and I'm going to put my feet up and rest!! I see a good movie and some knitting in my immediate future


That sounds like a wonderful idea. Mmmmm perhaps I need to do this today :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, that is so kind of you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I am so sorry you are feeling raw {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> Did you get in on the MKAL called Chloe'sCrescent?
> Makes me think of you.


No, I didn't see that one. It's $6.99 now. I try not to look at the MKALs too often because I just don't have the time to knit all that I want to. I did look at one project pictures that had 13 photos and only 1 of them had yarn. The rest were all pictures of cats! Too bad I missed out on that one. 
But I did find this free pattern for mitts somewhere in my trip through Ravelry...... 
Bev, you might really like this one. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helix-mitts


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Jane, Tanya, and my other fellow Kpers. I apologize for responding negatively to your suggestions about preserving my family memories. I realize that your intentions were and are to be helpful and supportive and for that I thank all of you. This is a raw time of year for me, and I should have known better than to start this whole discussion. For that I apologize. Again, thanks for your support.


No need to apologize. Your experience and tradition is very important to you and we (me) did not understand until you explained. I am glad that you felt good about sharing. It brings us closer and no harm done.

peace


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> But I did find this free pattern for mitts somewhere in my trip through Ravelry......
> Bev, you might really like this one.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helix-mitts


Ooooo, thanks Chris. That one looks so interesting. The construction is interesting also. I love learning as I knit.  Bookmarked. Thanks.

Here's one on my list to do also. Great stash buster also. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zigzag-fingerless-gloves-3


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Those zig zag mitts would make my eyes shut down--quite literally. But for those who don't have such visual limitations, they look a bit fun to do. The 2-tone red ones appeal to me most.

I found these mitts awhile ago that have a direction pattern that you might also like:

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.com/2014/02/winding-mitts.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is truly beautiful. Your daughter will love it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here are pictures od DD's shawl. It was very tricky to photograph. The pattern is Snow Angel from BooKnits found here;
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace. I haven't used it before but it knitted beautifully and is lovely and soft.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> That is truly beautiful. Your daughter will love it.
> 
> Sue


That is very kind of you, Sue. I do appreciate you comments.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ooops double post. I don't know how!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooooo, Tanya, I like those mitts. Bookmarked!! I think they would look nice in a variegated yarn and solid color. Nice stash buster also. Thanks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I had forgotten that. Yes, perhaps I could finish it and then colour it? Thank you for the reminder :thumbup:


Oh so you didn't frog it?? YAY there are solutions to everything...  how about dying it a color you can't knit anymore like a black or deep purple!! Or any color you absolutely love but can't find the right yarn in!! 

Edited to say I now have 3 lovely mits saved  thanks we all must be thinking the same...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, we are thinking along the same lines. I only frogged some :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

My pattern stash just increased by three.  Thank you!

Norma, this could provide you with quite the educational opportunity if you have not dyed yarn before.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tll, I have dyed yarn and cloth many times before. I did my City and Guilds certificate in Embroidery. We did many dying techniques. I have always done both knitting and embroidery but my health took a turn for the worse two years ago so I have only knitted since then. I find the embroidery especially on the machine just too tiring.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a needle question. Or maybe 2.

1. for those who use Addi Lace interchangeables--do you have a problem sliding the stitches over the connection?

2. If you do 2-at-a-time knitting with socks or sleeves, do you find it takes a lot longer with all the pulling of the needle thru 2 items?

I am working on the sleeves to the miter jacket and am so frustrated. It feels like working thru sludge--cannot get any decent speed or rhythm going.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is lovely, Jane. That is such a nice design.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Rapt in Green - a design by Heather Anderson:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rapt-for-the-holidays-holiday-mkal-2014
> You might recall that I sought advice on the bead selection.
> I knit one in black but would have liked it larger & thought that I might extend the trees on this one. It turned out quite a nice size without that. I have decided that I prefer the half circle to the triangle - fits much nicer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That is lovely, Jane.


Thank you 


> That is such a nice design.


I love that it is so simple & quick to do but still turns out so nicely.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Norma - that is absolutely stunning!


I shared my thoughts in the picture thread. also.
What a beautiful treasure for your daughter!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

brain56, thank you so much for your post. It means so much to me.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I have not done granny squares in forever. Those look lovely... but I quit crochet (except in a few utilitarian instances) when I learned to knit. The knitting was half the yarn for the same amount of fabric and it was easier on my hands... However since you guys have decided to look a crochet lace this week, I have a picture of the last piece of lace I crochet. It was made for the back of an antique loveseat rocker. While I was in the taxi with my kids and in the waiting rooms of medical appointments for same.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Magicnymph said:


> ...last piece of lace I crochet. It was made for the back of an antique loveseat rocker...


Lovely work - quite different in its shape. That is the great thing about crochet - so versatile & adaptable. 
However, it is very true that it takes up so much more material for an equivalent item that is knit - 3 times I have heard, actually. I, too, find it hard on my hands since I tend to crochet tightly - on purpose.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> I have not done granny squares in forever. Those look lovely... but I quit crochet (except in a few utilitarian instances) when I learned to knit. The knitting was half the yarn for the same amount of fabric and it was easier on my hands... However since you guys have decided to look a crochet lace this week, I have a picture of the last piece of lace I crochet. It was made for the back of an antique loveseat rocker. While I was in the taxi with my kids and in the waiting rooms of medical appointments for same.


That's really lovely.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now all y'all are starting to get why I like to crochet pineapples. All of the chains work like the YO in knitting...you don't spend as much thread/yarn on chains as you do sc/hdc/dc/etc.

I make no apologies for wanting MORE pineapple patterns...how else am I to learn how to combine the best features and have my own? Some of the base section helps to add more tiers to the overall pineapple.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

magicnymph--what a grand oeuvre!

it is true knitting uses much less yarn but doesn't go as fast. that is the tradeoff. of course if you hands can't handle a hook any longer it is not a pleasurable experience. thanx for joining in and sharing this beautiful piece.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Magicnymph said:


> I have not done granny squares in forever. Those look lovely... but I quit crochet (except in a few utilitarian instances) when I learned to knit. The knitting was half the yarn for the same amount of fabric and it was easier on my hands... However since you guys have decided to look a crochet lace this week, I have a picture of the last piece of lace I crochet. It was made for the back of an antique loveseat rocker. While I was in the taxi with my kids and in the waiting rooms of medical appointments for same.


What lovely work, Magicnymph. Thank you so for sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have a needle question. Or maybe 2.
> 
> 1. for those who use Addi Lace interchangeables--do you have a problem sliding the stitches over the connection?
> 
> ...


I have not used the Addi Lace needles but I have done my share of 2 at a time. With socks I use 2 sets and one side is worked then I turn it and work the other side. In that case I try to keep my cables shorter. I don't want all the fuss of pulling and pushing. With the panels on the jacket I made they were the worst.. I use too long of a cable and it took more time fussing with the cable then it did to knit across.. In that case I should of used a shorter cable too 
My knit picks have smooth joins. If I find my yarn catching then I know they are coming undone and I tighten them up again. I have not(knock on wood) had a needle come out of the join while I was knitting. I think as with most things you need to pay attention and all will be fine 

Try a shorter cable and see if that helps


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> I have not done granny squares in forever. Those look lovely... but I quit crochet (except in a few utilitarian instances) when I learned to knit. The knitting was half the yarn for the same amount of fabric and it was easier on my hands... However since you guys have decided to look a crochet lace this week, I have a picture of the last piece of lace I crochet. It was made for the back of an antique loveseat rocker. While I was in the taxi with my kids and in the waiting rooms of medical appointments for same.


That is very pretty... I have some patterns for my Wing Backed chairs. They are the real deal probably 100 years old.. I am picking up a love seat that will want something also... I think they look so nice with them on the arms and backs.. I guess these were designed to keep the hair products that were used way back when off the fine upholstery  I have a few patterns that will look very nice.. I like all of us just need the time to sit and do my thing 
I think crochet is much faster for me.. but the writing on the hooks really starts to bother my thumb. I am looking around for some that don't have that there and hope that I can pick up some patterns and start crocheting more.. I have heard that it uses more yarn than Knitting but I do think that some things look better crocheted and some things look better knitted  I am grateful that I was taught both!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tll, I have dyed yarn and cloth many times before. I did my City and Guilds certificate in Embroidery. We did many dying techniques. I have always done both knitting and embroidery but my health took a turn for the worse two years ago so I have only knitted since then. I find the embroidery especially on the machine just too tiring.


Oh, I am sorry to hear that about your health. You do such very beautiful work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I finally managed to get a pic of my tree. Lots of crocheted snowflakes & angels on there - probably have to zoom in to pick them out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed to get a pic of my tree. Lots of crocheted snowflakes & angels on there - probably have to zoom in to pick them out.


Your tree is beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Your tree is beautiful!


Thank you 
Too many ornaments, maybe, but they all hold memories.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Magicnymph said:


> I have not done granny squares in forever. Those look lovely... but I quit crochet (except in a few utilitarian instances) when I learned to knit. The knitting was half the yarn for the same amount of fabric and it was easier on my hands... However since you guys have decided to look a crochet lace this week, I have a picture of the last piece of lace I crochet. It was made for the back of an antique loveseat rocker. While I was in the taxi with my kids and in the waiting rooms of medical appointments for same.


That is gorgeous. Lovely work. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that is a very lovely tree.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I did try with my own granny square join lace crochet:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--love seeing your snowflake decorations. They look wonderful. I don't do a tree but if they dont sell on the 22nd this month, I may be motivated by seeing yours to hang them around my house.

May not be the best article, but here is a piece about the history of the xmas tree which harks back to celebrating the Soltice in pre-christian era. Some of you may find it interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vintagecrochet--that is a fun looking set of squares.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://tricotcolor.blogspot.com

okay, here is some eye candy in crochet. This is always a fun newsletter but all in French. Maybe Jane will have to translate😍


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> Too many ornaments, maybe, but they all hold memories.


My philosophy is the more ornaments, the better!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely design Magicnymph, thanks for sharing.

You tree looks great Jane. I have so many ornaments I just pick x number of boxes and use those, lol. My DH refers to the ornament stash as my retirement plan.

Happy Hanukkah to those who celebrate.

Hope all have a nice evening,

Melanie


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very pretty crochet Magicnymph. It is a very unique design. I also stopped crocheting when I started knitting, but I am so tempted to start again with all these pretty pictures being shared.

Love the snowflakes on your tree Jane. And I zoomed in to see the angels too. Looks great! 

Vintage crochet, your squares do look like a gift with the join as ribbon. Cute! 

Thanks for the Hannukah wishes Melanie . We celebrate both Hannukah and Christmas! We lit the first candle tonight.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your tree Jane! Beautiful!

Vintage Crochet, your squares look so fun! I hope that things slow down enough that I can get to some squares myself. 

Happy Hannukah, Caryn. 

Tanya, just click to go to her blog. At the bottom of the page, you can choose a language and it will translate the site for you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love your tree Jane! Beautiful!
> 
> Vintage Crochet, your squares look so fun! I hope that things slow down enough that I can get to some squares myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev. 
Wow, that is good to know about the translate button. I get that email and love the wonderful colors she uses. I always try to read the French ( had 4 years in high school manty years ago) Now I can read what she actually says


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful tree, Jane!

Pretty squares, VintageCrochet. 

Happy Hanukkah, Caryn!

That is a beautiful piece of crochet, Magicnymph!

The Tricotcolor crochet article sure is thinking outside the box. How colorful!!!  Thanks for sharing, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that is a very lovely tree.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--love seeing your snowflake decorations. They look wonderful....


Thanks  


> I may be motivated by seeing yours to hang them around my house.


They look nice hung in windows as well using those tiny suction cup holders.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...okay, here is some eye candy in crochet...


She sure loves colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...You tree looks great Jane...


Thank you 


> My DH refers to the ornament stash as my retirement plan...


What does he call your yarn stash?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Love the snowflakes on your tree Jane...


Thank you. I love how the white stands out.


> And I zoomed in to see the angels too.


That's one of my favourite patterns. I'd say that I have made well over a hundred of them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love your tree Jane! Beautiful!...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Beautiful tree, Jane!...


Thank you


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Beautiful tree, Jane!
> 
> Pretty squares, VintageCrochet.
> 
> ...


Ditto on all counts. 
I love all the ornaments Jane. 
MagicNymph, what a beautiful piece of work that is. 
Ok Vintage Crochet, eventually I will find my squares and give those joins a try. 
Happy Chanukkah to Caryn and all!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Magicnymph -- that is a lovely scarf and I am much taken by its unusual shape. That's for sharing. I've not seen its like before so appreciate your showing it.

Jane -- my bare tree looks something like a poor relation to yours. Usually it isn't quite so bare, but my friends who went to the woods to get the tree got a REALLY big one -- so had to stretch out the decorations as much as possible.

Tanya -- the snowflakes on the tree are single, double and triple rings. These are the ones I was trying to explain in an earlier conversation.

Well, for better or worse -- maybe I should say bare or nearly bare, this is the tree this year. I even had to cut off about 8" off the top. What is most disappointing to me is that it really doesn't have much smell even though it is freshly cut. 

With the Holiday's Season kicking off today with Hanukkah and Christmas just next week, I am going to go ahead and send everyone my best wishes for a terrific Holiday.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What does he call your yarn stash?


lol, that falls under the don't you have enough yarn category


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jane--love seeing your snowflake decorations. They look wonderful. I don't do a tree but if they dont sell on the 22nd this month, I may be motivated by seeing yours to hang them around my house.
> 
> May not be the best article, but here is a piece about the history of the xmas tree which harks back to celebrating the Soltice in pre-christian era. Some of you may find it interesting.


Tanya, I don't find an article here. Is there maybe something that the iPad is not picking up?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, your tree is lovely.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I love all the ornaments Jane....


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ... my friends who went to the woods to get the tree got a REALLY big one ...


Lovely!  I love them big! With that cathedral ceiling, you can go for the height. Actually, we have a 9 ft ceiling so mine is pretty big, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, your tree is lovely.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, thanks for sharing your tree also. It's lovely. I like the lamps on your wall on either side of the tree.

Been running a little crazy today. Got some stuff done. Got my last package ready for mailing. Tomorrow I must get out the rest of my cards. I'm gonna sit now and knit a bit. I have gotten a good start on the back of my MV.

So, how does one use the zoom feature on KP photos? I would like to be able to do that.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Well thank you all... It is nice to know that it brought joy to more people... Like I said it was made to go on the back of an antique loveseat rocking chair... which I no longer have. So I have it on an old side board. It was originally supposed to be round. A table cloth if my memory serves. But I only made 2 of the 6 or 8 wedges and then added to them to make it balance. I still have the pattern if someone wants it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...So, how does one use the zoom feature on KP photos? ...


On the Mac, you press Command & + to zoom in & Command & - to draw back out. 
If you go to View in your browser menu, you should find the option.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, thanks for sharing your tree also. It's lovely. I like the lamps on your wall on either side of the tree.
> 
> Been running a little crazy today. Got some stuff done. Got my last package ready for mailing. Tomorrow I must get out the rest of my cards. I'm gonna sit now and knit a bit. I have gotten a good start on the back of my MV.
> 
> So, how does one use the zoom feature on KP photos? I would like to be able to do that.


Press and hold the Ctrl button on your keyboard.
Move the scroll of your mouse toward the monitor (away from you) to expand the text/image on screen. + on keyboard with Ctrl button is the same thing.

For reduction...either move the scroll toward you or click on -

And, YES!, I have just tested both. You will also have to use the bottom and side scroll bars to center what you are trying to look at as you expand the image.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I've been a really bad girl this year. I do hope Santa stops at my house. Have you ladies seen Men in Knitwear on Ravelry? I Haven't seen this before so I have to share.! This months pattern is a color work hat for Santa. Here is a link to all the lovely men from 2014. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/men-in-knitwear-calendar-club-2014/patterns


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They look nice hung in windows as well using those tiny suction cup holders.


I was thinking of something like that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I don't find an article here. Is there maybe something that the iPad is not picking up?


Hmmmmm? Let's try again:

http://www.history.com/topics/christmas/history-of-christmas-trees


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> http://tricotcolor.blogspot.com
> 
> okay, here is some eye candy in crochet. This is always a fun newsletter but all in French. Maybe Jane will have to translate😍


I did enjoy looking :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> My philosophy is the more ornaments, the better!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is another wonderful tree. I am sorry it hasn't got that piney smell. I love that smell.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--your tree seems to fit its space quite well. Could I ask you to do a close up photo of one or two of the round ring ornaments if it is not too much trouble? When I enlarge the tree photo it blurs the details and when smaller, I cannot see them.

Thanks Bev for noticing the link for language at the bottom of the Triticolor blog. My French is good enough to get the gist but not the details of what is written.

Kitty--that Mens Knitwear link reminds me of the film on TV called 12 men for christmas. It is about getting these men to pose for a calendar for promoting tourism in this out of the way little town. Tis the season so it has aired twice already that I have seen. The poses and imagery are very similar. The one pattern in the Men's Knitwear Calendar that struck me was a beigish hat that has a very sophisticated pattern but not very difficult looking to do.

Happy Hanukah Caryn and anyone else. Tis the season of light. The Solstice is in 4 days and marks the return of the light and beginning thoughts of the new growing season coming.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ooooh, Chris. He made my morning :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, you must mean the cabled looking hat. I like that one a lot. SweaterBabe has a free hat pattern for 2 weeks if you subscribe to her newsletter. It is a chunky yarn, cabled pattern. I may knit that one up for myself soon.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I did found hat from movie:

http://vrock-inreallife.blogspot.ca/2014/12/kevin-mccallisters-moose-hat.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang, thank you so for the instructions-IT WORKS!!! Yay!

Vintage Crochet, what a gorgeous hat. Love it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--it is a cabled hat called the Orc Slayer

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/orc-slayer

I think the pic is very clear and with a bit of effort we could reverse engineer its pattern. It is a great hat.

Ronie--thanks for reminding me to use 2 cable needles for circular projects. I used to do that and then switched to only 1 circular. My Knit Picks come apart, too which is why I prefer the Addi's but their connection is a bit rough. Am trying to keep that end stitch a bit looser to better slide over the connection. I think I worry too much about ladders so pull a bit too snug. Have to retrain myself on this.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--your tree seems to fit its space quite well. Could I ask you to do a close up photo of one or two of the round ring ornaments if it is not too much trouble? When I enlarge the tree photo it blurs the details and when smaller, I cannot see them.


Tanya -- tried to take a couple of closeups -- hard to do at night with all the reflecting light. If you want me to try again in regular light I will.

When I got most of these they did not have the picot edge on the rings. I preferred that edge so I added it. After that Laury put on the picot edge on any new ones she made. She also does a 3-ring variety -- with the center snowflake attached to all 3 rings. I have a couple of "coloured" 3-rings, which has a center snowflake on one ring and two additional rings attached with the accent color. In her late work, she added beads to the rings, but I didn't particularly like the effect (although they sold very well), so I don't have any examples of that. Over the last several years, she has experimented with putting other motifs in the center rings including chicks for Easter, hearts for Valentines day, and shamrocks for St Patricks Day. the chicks are really cute -- the body of the chick is on one ring and his/her wings are on the connecting wings -- so that when the rings are opened, it looks like they are flapping.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, they are lovely. Thank you for taking the trouble to photograph them :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love those rings, Belle. Thanks for sharing.

That Orc Slayer hat looks so masculine, Tanya. Love it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!  I love the tree's... and I love the ornaments!!
We have our tree partially decorated. I will have my son and his GF watching our dogs for a little bit on the weekend... I hope that they will put more decorations on the tree...  He also needs to make me a walking stick. He promised it a few months ago. I am going to remind him  I slipped in the mud this weekend.. jolted my body pretty good but so far I feel ok.. and my PT instructor gave me some more exercises for that side too!! The best news is she said walking is very good for me and what I am trying to strengthen!! YAY!! I really needed her to say that I am beginning to become 'Fluffy' LOL

thanks for the Tricolor site! I love it... I have done one of her bags before.. I of course being a beginner knitter used the wrong yarn but it works for the occasional plastic bag that we keep.. I am trying to get enough bags made so that we don't get plastic bags but they still sneak in LOL 

I love both those hats!! someone the other day was looking for a Moose hat! and the other one is very much a mans hat.. I find it very hard to knit for my husband and son... 

Happy Hanukkah all who celebrate.. We are really moving into the best part of the year! I love it all... I can't wait to get out of town. I want to get a room downtown so we can walk all over... and see all the window dressing.. grab a quick bite to eat and maybe even take in a movie  I am so looking forward to getting away..

Well I didn't get my notices again so I had several pages to see... Oh Vintage Crochet I love how that turned out  making it larger could make for some very nice Holiday Pillows ... and wow Kitty Chris such Eye Candy in the morning  he looks more like 'Bad Santa' to me.. .LOL
Ok I hope I didn't forget anyone... Have a great day all!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--thank you so much for doing these pics. I get the single ring pattern but cannot see how she attached the 2nd ring or worked that pattern. That would be the tricky one for me to duplicate. But I like the snowflake center very much. If you can photo the inside corner connection that would be great.

Laury was very creative in figuring out this 3-d protocol. Please pass my compliments on to her. It would be great to duplicate what she has done.

If I can make better headway with my miter jacket today and tomorrow, will take some time to make these ring ornaments. I think it was Chris that sent a concept for a hope or dream ring that would also be simple and quick to do. I found some old bangle bracelets and sprayed them with a clear acrylic as their surface was not good. I think the acrylic should seal the metal from any discoloration bleed thru. Have had no luck so far in finding more of these types of rings. Maybe a Target store. I so rarely go shopping that it really becomes a search and destroy venture to find things like this.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, thanks for the close ups. Those are so interesting. I especially like the double ring. 

Chris, that was a fun picture to wake up to

Nice hats Vintage crochet and Tanya. Thanks.

Ronnie, glad you didn't get hurt too bad from your fall. Be careful!! Have fun on your outing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Caryn... I am just so glad it wasn't my balance that I lost..  this is what my Dr. was concerned about!! I am not sure who said getting old isn't for sissy's but they were right... who can remember being a kid and falling off their bike or skates??? all I remember are some skinned knees..LOL nothing hurt a month later LOL...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- tried to take a couple of closeups -- ...


Lovely! How hard it it get the ring inside the ring attached via crochet. Looks complicated.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely! How hard it it get the ring inside the ring attached via crochet. Looks complicated.


Jane -- I'm not altogether sure since I've never done it. Laury has developed a method that she uses to attach multiple rings so that when you want to put away, they all collapse flat. Which is wonderful for storage. I'll try and get some more info. Some of Laury's patterns were published in 2002. I'll dig up the particulars when I have a bit more time (trying to get ready for visitors arriving in a couple of hours).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I'll dig up the particulars when I have a bit more time (trying to get ready for visitors arriving in a couple of hours).


Sure - no rush. Thanks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--will look forward to further details--or at least pics that can prod my brain.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a name for this kind of structure of the rings around each other? There must be as this is a figure in physics I think.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I slipped in the mud this weekend.. jolted my body pretty good but so far I feel ok.. and my PT instructor gave me some more exercises for that side too!! The best news is she said walking is very good for me and what I am trying to strengthen!! YAY!! I really needed her to say that I am beginning to become 'Fluffy' LOL
> 
> and wow Kitty Chris such Eye Candy in the morning  he looks more like 'Bad Santa' to me.. .LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Chris. 

Ronie, do take care. I am still feeling tired occasionally from my fall. Thank goodness I am not feeling overwhelmned anymore!!
And we are having family over for Christmas Eve after supper for snacks and games. Christmas is going to be a pajama day. So looking forward to that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ok, I've been a really bad girl this year. I do hope Santa stops at my house. Have you ladies seen Men in Knitwear on Ravelry? I Haven't seen this before so I have to share.! This months pattern is a color work hat for Santa. Here is a link to all the lovely men from 2014.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/men-in-knitwear-calendar-club-2014/patterns


Nice hat, Chris.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, they are lovely. Thank you for taking the trouble to photograph them :thumbup:


For sure!!! Thank you for showing us!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice hat patterns. I really like the cabled Orc one. 

Ronie, I am so glad that last fall wasn't as painful as the other one. Yeah for stretching and walking!

Baby Graham is coming today! Mama is in heavy labor as I write this. 

Have a blessed day, all!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh YAY!!! BABY DAY!!!! That is very exciting. I remember every bit of when my Grandchildren were born!! I can remember the sound of my Son in law hitting the floor when the Middle child was born LOL how funny is that... I had completely forgotten all of that until you just mentioned it 

Tanya there really must be a name for it but I don't know much of anything off the top of my head these days! Plus math only became important to me as I got older.. and I had a hard time with it in school. It just all clicked one day and it became easy 

Thanks every one.. I am diligent in my exercises so I know I'll be back to normal soon.. at least this week was so much better than last weeks session


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay!!! Toni! Sending prayers for easy delivery and healthy baby. Happy day!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry that you are still feeling under the weather. The pyjama day sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, that is so exciting. :thumbup: prayers for mum and baby.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--hope the Pt/chiro gets you back on track (don't pardon the pun)

Bev--sounds lie a nice day/evening with family. always so good to find the time to relax with people close to you.

Toni--congrats to you. new life is always so full of the excitement of hope for the future and the fun of a child learning about life.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... if people are interested I saved this neat crochet short poncho pattern...


Way back on page 2, we looked at a short poncho pattern. I mentioned that I had printed off the pattern and given it to my friend Laury. I saw her today and she was kind enough to let me take pictures. I did have trouble with the flash washing out the color. I would describe the real color as a slight brick red-port color. This was made with yarn That has an almost metallic sheen to it; unfortunately, that is one of the problems with the color. As you can see, this looks smashing on Laury. She is wearing it with a white turtleneck and black jeans.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

At our get together this afternoon, Laury was sporting another item that she just finished. This lacy sweater(?) is taken from a Mary Maxim pattern. And as usual, Laury is ready to do it again with a myriad of changes. I thought it was pretty terrific as it is, but I can see what she wants to change. She has such skill, that she typically takes a pattern, works it once (she is very fast) and then personalizes it. Laury is shown wearing the sweater over a nude-colored shell and with black jeans. Can you believe she is a 60-year old great grandmother!!!!! Wow!! wished I looked like that.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Belle. Your friend Laury is a very talented ( and pretty) lady. Both the poncho and the sweater are so beautifully done and certainly fit her perfectly. Please thank her for letting you share here!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Both are beautiful Belle &#128158; happy holidays&#128158; I have a lot of catching up to do, hopefully I will be able to do that over the next couple of days &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Way back on page 2, we looked at a short poncho pattern. I mentioned that I had printed off the pattern and given it to my friend Laury. I saw her today and she was kind enough to let me take pictures. I did have trouble with the flash washing out the color. I would describe the real color as a slight brick red-port color. This was made with yarn That has an almost metallic sheen to it; unfortunately, that is one of the problems with the color. As you can see, this looks smashing on Laury. She is wearing it with a white turtleneck and black jeans.


Oh, it's really lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> At our get together this afternoon, Laury was sporting another item that she just finished. This lacy sweater(?) is taken from a Mary Maxim pattern. And as usual, Laury is ready to do it again with a myriad of changes. I thought it was pretty terrific as it is, but I can see what she wants to change. She has such skill, that she typically takes a pattern, works it once (she is very fast) and then personalizes it. Laury is shown wearing the sweater over a nude-colored shell and with black jeans. Can you believe she is a 60-year old great grandmother!!!!! Wow!! wished I looked like that.


It's a beautiful sweater and she is both lovely and talented!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, thank your friend for sharing with us. The poncho and the top look simply smashing! Your friend does also.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Vintage Crochet, the joins are lovely, I will have to make some squares and try them out &#128512;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This will link you to the online pdf:
> http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Lisbon.pdf


That's gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Didn't look at the links provided...but we're talking crochet now.
> 
> On either photo below I would be chaining 1 or 2, sl stitching onto the first or other work, chaining another 1-2 st, and continuing the work or doily until I either finished completely around the work or the doily.
> 
> These are finished works I did last year...but I enjoy doing edgings. AND, now that I have knitting...I have a tough time deciding which one to put on for decorating my night or everyday clothing.


Beautiful work 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here are pictures od DD's shawl. It was very tricky to photograph. The pattern is Snow Angel from BooKnits found here;
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace. I haven't used it before but it knitted beautifully and is lovely and soft.


Beautiful shawl Norma 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Rapt in Green - a design by Heather Anderson:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rapt-for-the-holidays-holiday-mkal-2014
> You might recall that I sought advice on the bead selection.
> I knit one in black but would have liked it larger & thought that I might extend the trees on this one. It turned out quite a nice size without that. I have decided that I prefer the half circle to the triangle - fits much nicer.


Beautiful shawl Jane, love the beading💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Jane, Tanya, and my other fellow Kpers. I apologize for responding negatively to your suggestions about preserving my family memories. I realize that your intentions were and are to be helpful and supportive and for that I thank all of you. This is a raw time of year for me, and I should have known better than to start this whole discussion. For that I apologize. Again, thanks for your support.


I'm so sorry that this is a difficult time of year for you. Sending lots of love to you Belle 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Jane, Tanya, and my other fellow Kpers. I apologize for responding negatively to your suggestions about preserving my family memories. I realize that your intentions were and are to be helpful and supportive and for that I thank all of you. This is a raw time of year for me, and I should have known better than to start this whole discussion. For that I apologize. Again, thanks for your support.


I'm so sorry that this is a difficult time of year for you. Nothing for you to apologize about. Sending lots of love to you Belle 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...this looks smashing on Laury...


It certainly does. She did a great job on it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Magicnymph said:


> I have not done granny squares in forever. Those look lovely... but I quit crochet (except in a few utilitarian instances) when I learned to knit. The knitting was half the yarn for the same amount of fabric and it was easier on my hands... However since you guys have decided to look a crochet lace this week, I have a picture of the last piece of lace I crochet. It was made for the back of an antique loveseat rocker. While I was in the taxi with my kids and in the waiting rooms of medical appointments for same.


Beautiful work 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...Laury was sporting another item that she just finished...


This looks great on her. So nice that she can wear what she makes. Another beautiful work of art.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful shawl Jane, love the beading💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Tll, I have dyed yarn and cloth many times before. I did my City and Guilds certificate in Embroidery. We did many dying techniques. I have always done both knitting and embroidery but my health took a turn for the worse two years ago so I have only knitted since then. I find the embroidery especially on the machine just too tiring.


I'm sorry about your health problems, I hope you are ok 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed to get a pic of my tree. Lots of crocheted snowflakes & angels on there - probably have to zoom in to pick them out.


Beautiful tree Jane, I love your decorations💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful tree Jane, I love your decorations💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Magicnymph -- that is a lovely scarf and I am much taken by its unusual shape. That's for sharing. I've not seen its like before so appreciate your showing it.
> 
> Jane -- my bare tree looks something like a poor relation to yours. Usually it isn't quite so bare, but my friends who went to the woods to get the tree got a REALLY big one -- so had to stretch out the decorations as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Your tree is gorgeous, happy holidays Belle 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- tried to take a couple of closeups -- hard to do at night with all the reflecting light. If you want me to try again in regular light I will.
> 
> When I got most of these they did not have the picot edge on the rings. I preferred that edge so I added it. After that Laury put on the picot edge on any new ones she made. She also does a 3-ring variety -- with the center snowflake attached to all 3 rings. I have a couple of "coloured" 3-rings, which has a center snowflake on one ring and two additional rings attached with the accent color. In her late work, she added beads to the rings, but I didn't particularly like the effect (although they sold very well), so I don't have any examples of that. Over the last several years, she has experimented with putting other motifs in the center rings including chicks for Easter, hearts for Valentines day, and shamrocks for St Patricks Day. the chicks are really cute -- the body of the chick is on one ring and his/her wings are on the connecting wings -- so that when the rings are opened, it looks like they are flapping.


They are beautiful Belle 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie, sorry about your fall, hope you are ok &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Nice hat patterns. I really like the cabled Orc one.
> 
> Ronie, I am so glad that last fall wasn't as painful as the other one. Yeah for stretching and walking!
> 
> ...


How exciting, a new baby to love, hope all goes well 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the hopes and prayers for baby Graham. There is no baby yet. She was in hard labor this morning and afternoon, things were going well this evening, but I haven't heard anymore. Please keep praying. Thank you.

Belle, your friend and her crochet items are beautiful!

It is nice to see you, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you all for the hopes and prayers for baby Graham. There is no baby yet. She was in hard labor this morning and afternoon, things were going well this evening, but I haven't heard anymore. Please keep praying. Thank you.
> 
> Belle, your friend and her crochet items are beautiful!
> 
> It is nice to see you, Ros.


Thank you Toni, I've been a bit quiet, my cousin was flown to Perth by the Royal Flying Doctor service, he now has a blockage in his kidney, so many things wrong with him. Not sure what the outcome will be. We all keep hoping he will be ok 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, I've been a bit quiet, my cousin was flown to Perth by the Royal Flying Doctor service, he now has a blockage in his kidney, so many things wrong with him. Not sure what the outcome will be. We all keep hoping he will be ok 💞


I'm hoping with you, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I'm hoping with you, Ros.


Thank you so much Toni, I really appreciate it 💞 Ros
Looking forward to hearing baby Graham news 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't have much of one color/size of the yarn I did the recent sock pair with (Gained $10 USD...earned every penny since it fit the first sock). So I started this fingerless mitt/glove with a cuff down start, switched to knitting loom mode for the thumb area (was fun purling back to the other side), and CO cable st to rejoin at top of thumb before doing a little more inches for "design section". Switching back to ribbing wasn't a problem at the top.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Do I cast on for thumb and hat-finish the main hand? ...


I prefer the thumb to be extended.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are clues 8, 9 & 10 in the Advent scarf. I haven't stretched them out - just held it open a bit. I like all of them but maybe 9 is my favourite - or perhaps 10...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are clues 8, 9 & 10 in the Advent scarf. I haven't stretched them out - just held it open a bit. I like all of them but maybe 9 is my favourite - or perhaps 10...


Gorgeous Jane, I love it 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Jane, I love it 💞


Thanks, Ros


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I prefer the thumb to be extended.


Do you mean Cable casting on one stitch every other row for as many rows as I've allowed in photo? I know it will be an even number per increase row.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is a lovely poncho and beautifully worked. Laury's lace sweater is so very pretty and she does look wonderful. I certainly couldn't wear it or look as good. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I'm sorry about your health problems, I hope you are ok 💞


Thank you. I have good days and bad days but I try to meet each as they come. I don't always succeed. ;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your Advent scarf is coming along a treat. I can see why you like clue 9.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the Advent scarf. All the different stitches are great.

Ros, glad to have you back. So sorry about more complications for your cousin. I will continue in prayers. Sending hugs.

Norma, hugs to you also. Praying for more good days than bad.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Do you mean Cable casting on one stitch every other row for as many rows as I've allowed...


I guess that might be what you'd call it. Having learned to knit initially from my mother & then doing what "feels right" or following a pattern where specific terms may not have been used, I don't always know the right terms. I just use a a crochet hook to pick up stitches. I would have kept the lower stitches live on a holder.

What do you mean by "hat-finish"?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--sorry the situation with your cousin is so worrisome. Hope there is a resolution soon.

KX & Ronie--came in the mail today this Pinterest page of crochet pattern charts. Several pineapples and lots of filet lace. One of the motifs looks like, or similar to one DFL used in her Winter Mirage scarf. Pinterest has become almost as much of a go-to place as Ravelry for ideas.

http://www.pinterest.com/rieqa1275/diagram-pattern/?utm_campaign=sharedpins&utm_term=6&utm_content=504966245657926237&e_t=dcfe3defec254223a6c5ad4fe7ca7d15&utm_source=31&e_t_s=boards&utm_medium=2000

Belle--Laury truly does beautiful crochet work. It is so nice seeing it. And she does have the body to show these pieces off to the nth degree of perfection. If I had a body even half as thin and proportioned as hers, I might even make things for myself, too. Love seeing her work so share it as frequently as you like.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your Advent scarf is coming along a treat...


Thank you. This yarn shows the stitches off nicely.
I am not sure how long to keep going with the clues. Sue has finished off her first one - went to day 15, I think but she is using fingering weight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love the Advent scarf. All the different stitches are great...


Some I like more than others but it is quite enjoyable doing this as a "sampler." I have downloaded her other patterns & hope to do another.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Pinterest page of crochet pattern charts...


Interesting - thanks for sharing


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a pretty, free pattern for a shawlette that I just came across - only uses about 300y.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/regina-marie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I have good days and bad days but I try to meet each as they come. I don't always succeed. ;-)


Norma, I hope you have many more good days than bad days 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, glad to have you back. So sorry about more complications for your cousin. I will continue in prayers. Sending hugs.


Thank you Bev, I really appreciate it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--sorry the situation with your cousin is so worrisome. Hope there is a resolution soon.


Thank you so much Tanya, I hope so too 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Advent Calendar Scarf Part I. This is Days 1-15 plus a repeat of Day 1 to make the ends symmetrical. I really love how it turned out, but it is long. I was pleased with how the kitchener stitch turned out. Now I am working on part II, for which so far I have done five or six from those first fifteen days again and am continuing on from Day 16. I may try and do a couple more from the first half again, depending on how long it is.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is pretty and is my library :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is very pretty. Lovely nupps :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DD loved her shawl. I had a love time with her and youngest DGS but I am shattered now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad she liked it and that you had a good time. Well, that is shattered for a good, happy reason.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> DD loved her shawl. I had a love time with her and youngest DGS but I am shattered now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They are all lovely. It seems like most of them are my favourite when I knit it, and then another one comes along.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here are clues 8, 9 & 10 in the Advent scarf. I haven't stretched them out - just held it open a bit. I like all of them but maybe 9 is my favourite - or perhaps 10...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, sorry about your cousin. I hope he will be ok.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, I've been a bit quiet, my cousin was flown to Perth by the Royal Flying Doctor service, he now has a blockage in his kidney, so many things wrong with him. Not sure what the outcome will be. We all keep hoping he will be ok 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Glad she liked it and that you had a good time. Well, that is shattered for a good, happy reason.
> 
> Sue


Quite right, Sue :thumbup: :thumbup: We did have a lovely, loving time. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone! I hope everyone is having a wonderful time.. I can't believe how close Christmas is.. just 1 week away.. 

I spent a great deal of time wrapping presents yesterday and watching 'Miracle on 34th Street'!! It was wonderful.. We are taking some movies with us this weekend.. Some we have to watch together and some are just for me  I'll be taking "The Bishops Wife" with Cary Grant and "The Belles of St. Mary" now those and all the Christmas shopping and festivities will really get us going strong in the Christmas Spirit 

The box from Knit Picks came yesterday!!! YAY!!! I don't know what all is in there but it weighs quite a bit! I can't even remember what all I put in my wish list  so I have some surprises ahead!!

Belle, Laurie looks really good in her outfits. I love the way they fit her so well and her work is really very good... She is very talented 

Tanya it is a good thing I woke up early... once I go into Pinterest it is quite awhile until I click out LOL
I just went ahead and followed the board.. I was going to pin a dozen or more then thought that following the board would be best.. There really is a whole world of crochet that opens up once you learn to read the charts ..

Jane that is very pretty.. and would make a great kerchief!! with such a small amount of yarn needed a person could have several 

Toni I sure hope the baby comes soon!!! Poor mom she must be worn out!!

Ros prayers for you cousin.. he is having the struggle of his life.. I sure hope all goes well...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Have downloaded it. I think I may have some smaller quantities like that in my stash. It is pretty.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here's a pretty, free pattern for a shawlette that I just came across - only uses about 300y.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/regina-marie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your health problems. Hope there can be some resolution and hopefully there are more good ones than bad.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I have good days and bad days but I try to meet each as they come. I don't always succeed. ;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane your advent scarf is looking great! I love those stitches. all so very different and beautiful


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your finished Advent is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing those lovely pictures.

Jane, lovely shawl. It's already in my Ravelry library.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar Scarf Part I...


Gorgeous, Sue!
I will steal that page from your book & repeat the beginning & graft it on so that the ends will be the same.
Is it blue or grey? I like the look of the soft blue - but it isn't always the true colour showing on screen.
Is part 2 also fingering weight?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DD loved her shawl.


Well, of course she did! It is a masterpiece!


> I had a love time with her and youngest DGS but I am shattered now.


I am hoping that you simply mean worn out - but in a good way - from having spent time with your family.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> They are all lovely. It seems like most of them are my favourite when I knit it, and then another one comes along.


Yes - I know what you mean. I an working on #11 now & I really love the look of that, as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane your advent scarf is looking great! ...


Thank you. I wish I were caught up on the clues - they are all so lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. It is blue with hints of green in it. The colour is pretty accurate in the first couple of photos. Yes, Part II is a fingering too, but narrower, and definitely a scarf. This is between scarf and stole. It is long, down to my knees!
This is Part II, sort of a golden colour with gold, blue and red metallic thread running through it. Think it will block to about 9".

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Sue!
> I will steal that page from your book & repeat the beginning & graft it on so that the ends will be the same.
> Is it blue or grey? I like the look of the soft blue - but it isn't always the true colour showing on screen.
> Is part 2 also fingering weight?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am hoping that you simply mean worn out - but in a good way - from having spent time with your family.


Just that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Just that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, love your friend's poncho and top. They look great, as does she too. She must really like red. It does suit her.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are clues 8, 9 & 10 in the Advent scarf. I haven't stretched them out - just held it open a bit. I like all of them but maybe 9 is my favourite - or perhaps 10...


Or perhaps ....  It's looking great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a pretty, free pattern for a shawlette that I just came across - only uses about 300y.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/regina-marie


Thanks for that pattern, Jane. It looks like it could be a quick knit!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar Scarf Part I. This is Days 1-15 plus a repeat of Day 1 to make the ends symmetrical. I really love how it turned out, but it is long. I was pleased with how the kitchener stitch turned out. Now I am working on part II, for which so far I have done five or six from those first fifteen days again and am continuing on from Day 16. I may try and do a couple more from the first half again, depending on how long it is.
> 
> Sue


It's really lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. It is blue with hints of green in it. The colour is pretty accurate in the first couple of photos. Yes, Part II is a fingering too, but narrower, and definitely a scarf. This is between scarf and stole. It is long, down to my knees!
> This is Part II, sort of a golden colour with gold, blue and red metallic thread running through it. Think it will block to about 9".
> 
> Sue


That's going to be pretty, too, in that color!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a pretty, free pattern for a shawlette that I just came across - only uses about 300y.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/regina-marie


Yes, very pretty. I am not a big fan of little shawls but this could be worn as a neck scarf very nicely. And in an alpaca or cashmere? Yummy


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Or perhaps ....  It's looking great!


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--don't know how but I missed your Advent scarf. It is beautiful. I have seen the segment with the nupps that you like and wondered how it would be doing it. Am not more motivated. Have only saved all the daily stitches sent for future use. Your knitting always impresses me with its exactness.

Ronie--Glad you like the crochet charts and patterns. It seemed that after so many have like learning to read charts from DFL, that crochet chart reading would be right up your alley. Have to be careful myself about getting lost on Pinterest.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your second Advent is gorgeous also. Loving also the exactness of your knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!!! We have a beautiful baby boy!!! He came in at 8 lbs, 2 oz in the wee hours of the morning. 

The Advent shawls are so pretty! 

Ooh! Ronie, how fun! We can't wait to hear what wonderful things are hiding in that box. 

It was interesting looking at those crochet charts. Wow!

Thanks for the Regina Marie shawl pattern. It is very pretty.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations.

Sue


TLL said:


> Good Morning!!! We have a beautiful baby boy!!! He came in at 8 lbs, 2 oz in the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> The Advent shawls are so pretty!
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, that is brilliant news. Congratulations to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... We have a beautiful baby boy!!!...


Congratulations!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Toni -- congratulations to you and your family. What a joyous event.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! And thank you so much for all of your prayers!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, Toni--congrats on the new one. He was a big baby. How is the mother doing? She must be exhausted; it sounded like a long delivery. Lots of little knits in your future. What fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

te=TLL]Good Morning!!! We have a beautiful baby boy!!! He came in at 8 lbs, 2 oz in the wee hours of the morning. 

The Advent shawls are so pretty!

Ooh! Ronie, how fun! We can't wait to hear what wonderful things are hiding in that box. 

It was interesting looking at those crochet charts. Wow!

Thanks for the Regina Marie shawl pattern. It is very pretty. [/quote]
Congratulations!
Cong


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats, Toni, to you and your family. A new baby. How fun! So glad things went well. 

We ran up to the Amish store north of us and I got to knit up and back on my MV. If we had stayed home I would have 'gotten things done"-no knitting.  When I got home DS had done the dishes.  His finals are done and he feels good about them. So he is relaxing now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a quick peek into the LP. Lots going on. 

Congrats on the new baby Toni! How exciting!

The Advent shawls, both of them, look great. You ladies always have such nice stitches.

Thanks for the shawlette link, it is pretty.

Sorry to hear about the falls and other ailments. Hope all heal soon.

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

You can use gifts for Christmas less stash yarns of popcorn bows in crochet

http://www.lululoves.co.uk/item/crochet-pattern-chunky-bobble-bows.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Vintage Crochet, they do look like fun.  This weekend, I plan on doing some squares and working some of those joins.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, Toni--congrats on the new one. He was a big baby. How is the mother doing? She must be exhausted; it sounded like a long delivery. Lots of little knits in your future. What fun.


Thank you, all! I am guessing mama is pretty tired. Papa says she and their baby are doing well.  Yes, more excuses to dig into my stash of baby yarns and patterns.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/santa-cookie-ornament?utm_source=WhatCounts+Publicaster+Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=12+Weeks+of+Christmas+2014+Week+12&utm_content=View+Now Here is a cute, quick project just offered on Red Heart.

Nice bow pattern!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is the link to our Workshop Happenings - all lace party members should read it as there is a new class starting with one of our favorite members!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306478-1.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Shirley, I have had a peek :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Shirley, I have had a peek :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yep, Yep, me too. Yay, Tanya and Toni. Good for you. That is our Toni going to teach beginning lace, right?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane and Sue those advent scarves look like such a fun thing to do. I love the way all the different stitch patterns do seem to blend in with each other and each one is as pretty as the next. I don't think I could pick a favorite.

Norma, so glad you had a good time with your daughter and dgs and of course there was no doubt that she would love that beautiful shawl. It is always hard to leave after having such a good time.

Thanks for the pretty little shawl link Sue.

Congratulations Toni on the birth of such a nice size baby! Hope you get to see him in his hat and cocoon.

Cute ornament Tanya and those bows look like fun too vintage crochet.

Okay Shirley, Will now go look at the workshop happenings.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Like everyone else it has been busy here. One result has been several partial balls of thread have been used, clearing storage space taken up by those cardboard cores. This is just a sample. Some have already been delivered to church for the carolers to give to shut-ins when they go caroling.

The first is prayer catchers most made with size 10 crochet thread but I did use some 5. Size 5 is not as lacy but is a nice look.

The head bands are for my very helpful neighbor's family. They are so helpful when I need fence repair, hay put up, calves taken to market, a sick cow taken to the vet or anything else. They are more like close family. I still have a lot to do and little time left.

Edit to add: for the prayer catchers I use narrow bangle bracelets. They are lighter weight and easier to find than the 3" metal rings. At WM they are under $5.00 for 18 in the jewelry section.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar Scarf Part I. This is Days 1-15 plus a repeat of Day 1 to make the ends symmetrical. I really love how it turned out, but it is long. I was pleased with how the kitchener stitch turned out. Now I am working on part II, for which so far I have done five or six from those first fifteen days again and am continuing on from Day 16. I may try and do a couple more from the first half again, depending on how long it is.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue and I love the colour. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, Yep, me too. Yay, Tanya and Toni. Good for you. That is our Toni going to teach beginning lace, right?


Your jacket is going to be great, Tanya!!! :thumbup:

 Yes, that is me. There has been so many things to make recently, that I was hesitant to say anything here incase I was not able to get it all prepared. But it is looking good. There will be two or three washcloths out of cotton with lace stitches in them to introduce the concepts, then we will move to fingering or lace weight to make a couple of bookmarks using more lace stitches. Then in the second class, we will be making a scarf/shawl with a winter theme. I have the scarf version finished and am working on the shawl size. Whew!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> DD loved her shawl. I had a love time with her and youngest DGS but I am shattered now.


Glad she loved it and why wouldn't she, it's beautiful 💞 I think you need a rest now💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, sorry about your cousin. I hope he will be ok.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I hope so too 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Ronie &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tricia, those prayer catchers are very cute. The headbands etc are very colourful :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. It is blue with hints of green in it. The colour is pretty accurate in the first couple of photos. Yes, Part II is a fingering too, but narrower, and definitely a scarf. This is between scarf and stole. It is long, down to my knees!
> This is Part II, sort of a golden colour with gold, blue and red metallic thread running through it. Think it will block to about 9".
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, that sounds wonderful for beginners. I shall cheer you on. I was thinking of joining Tanya as I have wool to knit a toddler jacket and have never got round to it. I could get DSG to model it, if he stays still long enough :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!!! We have a beautiful baby boy!!! He came in at 8 lbs, 2 oz in the wee hours of the morning.


How wonderful, congratulations 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Glad she loved it and why wouldn't she, it's beautiful 💞 I think you need a rest now💞


I have had a lazy afternoon. That is the problem my energy bank reads zero very quickly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!!! We have a beautiful baby boy!!! He came in at 8 lbs, 2 oz in the wee hours of the morning.


How wonderful Toni, congratulations 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Your jacket is going to be great, Tanya!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, that is me. There has been so many things to make recently, that I was hesitant to say anything here incase I was not able to get it all prepared. But it is looking good. There will be two or three washcloths out of cotton with lace stitches in them to introduce the concepts, then we will move to fingering or lace weight to make a couple of bookmarks using more lace stitches. Then in the second class, we will be making a scarf/shawl with a winter theme. I have the scarf version finished and am working on the shawl size. Whew!


Congrats on your class. I see more LPer's coming our way. I plan to lurk in your class so I can see everyone's work. I might make a washcloth or two.

I see Tanya's class is announced as well. Congrats to you too!

Such talent we have here


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Like everyone else it has been busy here. One result has been several partial balls of thread have been used, clearing storage space taken up by those cardboard cores. This is just a sample. Some have already been delivered to church for the carolers to give to shut-ins when they go caroling.
> 
> The first is prayer catchers most made with size 10 crochet thread but I did use some 5. Size 5 is not as lacy but is a nice look.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Tricia 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to our Workshop Happenings - all lace party members should read it as there is a new class starting with one of our favorite members!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306478-1.html


Thank you, I just had a peek. Looks great 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Your jacket is going to be great, Tanya!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, that is me. There has been so many things to make recently, that I was hesitant to say anything here incase I was not able to get it all prepared. But it is looking good. There will be two or three washcloths out of cotton with lace stitches in them to introduce the concepts, then we will move to fingering or lace weight to make a couple of bookmarks using more lace stitches. Then in the second class, we will be making a scarf/shawl with a winter theme. I have the scarf version finished and am working on the shawl size. Whew!


Sounds wonderful Toni 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanx all for the workshop support. hope i see some of you there. Norma it tickles me to think of the projects others will make and see them on little ones. that was such a nice intro from Shirley.

toni--can't wait to see what you do in your workshop. have you ever done a workshop? this is my first, so lots of anticipatory anxiety. glad I gave myself about 6 weeks to rebuild the pattern and write it up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> thanx all for the workshop support. hope i see some of you there. Norma it tickles me to think of the projects others will make and see them on little ones. that was such a nice intro from Shirley.
> 
> toni--can't wait to see what you do in your workshop. have you ever done a workshop? this is my first, so lots of anticipatory anxiety. glad I gave myself about 6 weeks to rebuild the pattern and write it up.


You will do great! I wish I could join you. Your jacket looks like fun. No, I have not done anything like this before, other than what we have done here on LP. I am grateful for the extra time to prepare also. 

Tricia, your prayer catchers and headbands are super! Those headbands look like they would be so warm. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...prayer catchers ...head bands are for my very helpful neighbor's family. ...


You've been busy! I am sure these will be appreciated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ...there is a new class starting with one of our favorite members! ...


Aha - Tamarque! I recognize that beautiful, colourful jacket. 
Good luck with your workshop!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, such lovely warm headbands, and the prayer catchers look nice also.

Tanya, depending on what it happening here, I may join you on the mitered jacket. Been wanting to learn how to do the mitered square.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> That is our Toni going to teach beginning lace, right?


Oh, gosh, I missed that - only saw Tamarque's jacket.! Way to go, Toni! Good luck


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--my workshop follows yours on the schedule so maybe you will be able to join in.

Really, tis the season to be just too busy. I feel the energy from everyone.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, I take a break for 24 hours and there are at least 9 pages to go through.

Toni, congrats on big baby boy and also on teaching a new lace class. 

Tanya, your finished baby jacket looks excellent. It's a good thing I don't have anyone to make one for right now. 

Belle, your friend does excellent crochet. Thanks for posting the pics of her work. 

Sue and Jane, I love your scarfs. I have to admit that I went off the yarn diet and ordered some lace from Knitpicks. One in particular with the Asvent scarf in mind. 

Tricia, thanks for sharing pics of your prayer catchers and headbands. 

Everyone take care of yourselves at this busy time of year.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the congratulations on the bouncing baby boy.  I will be sure to pass them on to his parents.

And your support for this beginner lace class. I think it will be fun. 

Tanya, maybe I will be able to take your class. I have baby yarn that might be able to be used, do you think?


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

So cute pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-owl-mary-jane-slippers


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vintage Crochet, how sweet are they!! Love them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, you are so generous. Wonderful ornaments and great headbands.
Tanya and Toni, both your classes sound great. Congrats to both of you for getting that together and offering your talents to all! 
Vintage Crochet, thanks for that cute little pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, such lovely warm headbands, and the prayer catchers look nice also.
> 
> Tanya, depending on what it happening here, I may join you on the mitered jacket. Been wanting to learn how to do the mitered square.


It will be great if you can be part of the workshop, so let's hope.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations on the bouncing baby boy.  I will be sure to pass them on to his parents.
> 
> And your support for this beginner lace class. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Tanya, maybe I will be able to take your class. I have baby yarn that might be able to be used, do you think?


The pattern is designed for a DK weight. I am using sock yarn double strand with a gauge of 5 st/inch. So you can figure out your baby yarn gauge. I anticipate that there will be some time for people to work out their gauge with whatever yarn they chose.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, here is where I am on the Sunrise Eyelet Shawl. I think the spine is showing up very well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> So cute pattern...


Ohh - sweet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Well, here is where I am on the Sunrise Eyelet Shawl. I think the spine is showing up very well.


Yes - the spine works well - even with that variegated yarn, it is quite visible. A definite improvement


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to our Workshop Happenings - all lace party members should read it as there is a new class starting with one of our favorite members!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306478-1.html


Thanks, Shirley!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I should have made notes. Since I didn't I will say thanks, everyone, for the comments on my prayer catchers and head bands.

Toni and Tanya, good luck with the workshops. I hope to pop in if I have a few minutes. I may look for a larger mitered square jacket though. The lace sounds fun and may give me some ideas.

I am trying hard to use yarn on hand and not purchase any but I am always needing or wanting a different color/weight.

Bev that shawl with the star spine is looking great.
The owl slippers are cute. I want a pair. Size 8-9 women's please. 

The crochet work several pages back are very nice. Wish I wasn't so fluffy and could wear something like that. 

Congratulations on the healthy baby. Glad all went well.

Ros, we still have your cousin on our prayer list.

Julie, prayers for you too.

To the rest sorry to not mention you, but all items shown are lovely, patterns interesting and have helped replenish my library.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...but I am always needing or wanting...


Well, I guess that sums us _*all*_ up!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I guess that sums us _*all*_ up!


Isn't that the truth?!!!!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Other cute bow

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-round-bows


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Vintage Crochet, how sweet are they!! Love them.


 :thumbup: from me too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I do like that spine. The shawl looks grand.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that yarn color is great and the spine has good character on this piece.
Regarding the extra stitches, don't know what to say as I haven't done the pattern to see where problems can crop up. But it sure is frustrating when that happens. I find myself obsessing over such stuff till I can figure out what is going wrong as, and if it repeats itself, it is a systemic problem that I am doing. Often it is me misreading the pattern in some little way and my eyes refuse to read it differently. Bad eyes, go sit in the corner/


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> Other cute bow
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-round-bows


This is a really cute bow. Thanks. I just may make a few.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, we still have your cousin on our prayer list.


Thank you Tricia, I really appreciate it. Unfortunately my cousin's situation is worse. He had cancer in one lung and in just a few days it has spread to the other lung and they haven't got rid of the clots yet. The doctors are not very hopeful at all. I'm so sorry for posting this, so I might stay away for awhile. I will miss you all and I wish everyone a very safe and happy holidays. Thank you everyone for your kindness and prayers 💞 Ros


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, prayers for you all. Please don't apologise, we are all here for you, your cousin and all the family. Just post when you feel like it.{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... Unfortunately my cousin's situation is worse...


Sorry to hear of these continued troubles, Ros. Take comfort in having your family around you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, prayers for you all. Please don't apologise, we are all here for you, your cousin and all the family. Just post when you feel like it.{{{{hugs}}}}


Thank you so much Norma, you don't know how much this means to me. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear of these continued troubles, Ros. Take comfort in having your family around you.


Thank you so much Jane, I will and I know darling little Jackson will put a smile on my face when I feel like I don't have any left 💞 Ros


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a cute little ornament. Thanks for sharing.

Sue


TLL said:


> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/santa-cookie-ornament?utm_source=WhatCounts+Publicaster+Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=12+Weeks+of+Christmas+2014+Week+12&utm_content=View+Now Here is a cute, quick project just offered on Red Heart.
> 
> Nice bow pattern!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats to our two "T" partyers , Tanya and Toni, who will be Teaching in the New Year. I may lurk to see what is going on there. 

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tricia, I really appreciate it. Unfortunately my cousin's situation is worse. He had cancer in one lung and in just a few days it has spread to the other lung and they haven't got rid of the clots yet. The doctors are not very hopeful at all. I'm so sorry for posting this, so I might stay away for awhile. I will miss you all and I wish everyone a very safe and happy holidays. Thank you everyone for your kindness and prayers 💞 Ros


I do hope you, family and friends can muster the strength to say your goodbyes. I don't mean this to sound harsh--quite the contrary. The situation sounds dire and you may want to confront the worse so you don't lose the opportunity. Giving him love and care at the end can be so comforting to him and enable him to let go peacefully. Even if he is not conscious, the touch of a hand and a soft, loving voice can be felt. So very sorry for this terrible situation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Congrats to our two "T" partyers , Tanya and Toni, who will be Teaching in the New Year. I may lurk to see what is going on there.
> 
> Sue


Yes, please lurk. It will be so nice to see you there.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Now you don't need crochet bobble for bow from few page back:

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/02/how-to-knit-a-bobble-stitch/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!! BABY DAY is here!! that is very exciting. He's a big one too!! 

*Sue* your scarf is so pretty... isn't it fun to see all those stitches come together and make a beautiful scarf.
*Vintage Crochet* those are very cute I can see them even done in fingering or DK and they would be sweet and good for smaller gifts 
*Toni* that is a great name tag or replacement for a bow.. sometimes bows get smashed and this would stay cute  
*Shirley* I hope all goes well with your health and that you can recover stress free.... This is all something that can be held off until you are back on your feet  I for one have some projects going and I didn't want to miss your workshop so now I have enough time to finish them up 
*Tanya* that looks like such a cute sweater  I am sure your class will be a big hit!
*Toni*Those classes are going to be a lot of fun!!! It brings me back to when I learned lace..  
*Tricia* Those are really nice! I love the head bands too.. I am sure they will really like them.. your dream catchers are very pretty.. I have some rings that I picked up a long time back I should pull them out and give them a try.. these look a lot like Belle's friend Lauries ornaments.. who would ever imagine that when these are old and falling apart a beautiful gold bangle would be on the inside  its kind of like a hidden treasure!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

*Bev* I'll be taking my MV today too... While hubby is shopping I can get quite a bit done ... Oh your Sunrise shawl is looking so nice.. I love that spine.. you can teach us all how to do that one when you host again  
*VintageCrochet* those slippers are adorable!! I have a reborn that I am going to start making things for  so when I see something like this I think they would be a cute addition to his/her wardrobe Thank you for the link to 'How to Make a Bobble' I have it saved.
*Ros* I hope and pray you can find some peace and that your family can give him strength and cheer in a difficult time like this.. take the time you need.. we will be here and looking forward to seeing you again


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well that was a lot of catching up!!! We are getting ready to leave the house.. I didn't get on here yesterday after work so I had several pages to read... I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful weekend... I look forward to the marathon post when I get back...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, prayers for you all. Please don't apologise, we are all here for you, your cousin and all the family. Just post when you feel like it.{{{{hugs}}}}


Take care, Ros. We are praying for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Shirley, for the kind introduction to our workshops. 

Yes, Ronie, that class has taken me back to when we first learned lace and look at you now!!! :thumbup: (Ronie, bless her heart, is my test knitter for the scarf/shawl.  )


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Shirley, for the kind introduction to our workshops.
> 
> Yes, Ronie, that class has taken me back to when we first learned lace and look at you now!!! :thumbup: (Ronie, bless her heart, is my test knitter for the scarf/shawl.  )


and its a dandy for sure ... I thought I'd throw a little temptation out there  Not that any of us need tempted..LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, please know you and your family are in our hearts and prayers. Stop by for a hug when you need one. 

Ronie, I have about 1 1/2 inches before I start the second arm hole on my MV. The back has gone pretty quickly. I have got to get this done as I am planning on starting my Shipwreck Shawl in January. Next year I also want to finish some WIP's. I have several that are 2 years old.

Tanya-However I printed out that fingerless mitt pattern that Tanya posted, the WInding Mitts and picked out yarn. I have so many little bits of leftovers from gorgeous yarn that can be used up in these.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came across this pretty little Sunflower motif:
http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-crochet-the-sunflower-motif/?inf_contact_key=367c877f08225044676c8480563b825e41cfe03bfd62133ae24c5c37ddf75fb4


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this pretty little Sunflower motif:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-crochet-the-sunflower-motif/?inf_contact_key=367c877f08225044676c8480563b825e41cfe03bfd62133ae24c5c37ddf75fb4


Lovely!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, prayers for you all. Please don't apologise, we are all here for you, your cousin and all the family. Just post when you feel like it.{{{{hugs}}}}


And from me, too! Norma said it all so well. Sending many warm hugs to you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this pretty little Sunflower motif:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-crochet-the-sunflower-motif/?inf_contact_key=367c877f08225044676c8480563b825e41cfe03bfd62133ae24c5c37ddf75fb4


this is very nice. simple to do but can be so effective in a project and look more complicated than it is.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

These are so cute for those who have little feet to do for:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bryce-baby-button-booties-us-uk


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Those booties are very cute and look like fun to make but does anyone know of any baby or toddler who keeps socks or slippers on their hot little feet?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> These are so cute for those who have little feet to do for:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bryce-baby-button-booties-us-uk


Those are really cute and look like they'd be really warm, too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...does anyone know of any baby or toddler who keeps socks or slippers on their hot little feet?


Probably only long enough for them to be admired.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Probably only long enough for them to be admired.


that's why i don't make them (lol).


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Probably only long enough for them to be admired.


They would be cute in black with an orange button for a Harley Davidson look.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The crochet sunflower is so pretty. One of these days I'm going to have to break down and get out my crochet hooks...maybe after my workshop.  (Thanks for the support, Ronie!  )


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tricia, I really appreciate it. Unfortunately my cousin's situation is worse. He had cancer in one lung and in just a few days it has spread to the other lung and they haven't got rid of the clots yet. The doctors are not very hopeful at all. I'm so sorry for posting this, so I might stay away for awhile. I will miss you all and I wish everyone a very safe and happy holidays. Thank you everyone for your kindness and prayers 💞 Ros


Ros, no need to stay away for long and definitely no need to apologize. But in case I don't hear from you, you have a safe and blessed Xmas. Remember that we are always here for you and along with Norma I give you lots of {{{{{(((((HUGS)))))}}}}}. And please take heed of Tanya's comments.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I did put my avatar for crochet a bow.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> These are so cute for those who have little feet to do for:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bryce-baby-button-booties-us-uk


Those are too cute. Toni, there are also cowboy baby boots out there on Ravelry which might be really great if you could figure how to make the Harley motif. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cowboy%20baby%20boot&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> I did put my avatar for crochet a bow.


Nice!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> They would be cute in black with an orange button for a Harley Davidson look.


Now you have a wee one for making them


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have quite a bit of DMC 310 black...so the Black on white background on this website: http://all-free-download.com/free-vector/harley-davidson-logo-eps.html
-->Will be easier for me to stitch on Evenweave or Aida. Couldn't resist looking up the logo.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey, *kaixixang*, Look - pineapples for free 
It is presented as a shawl but would make a nice table runner, as well.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/keepsake-lace-shawl


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Hey, *kaixixang*, Look - pineapples for free
> It is presented as a shawl but would make a nice table runner, as well.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/keepsake-lace-shawl


Turns out I'd collected it in 04/2013...but thanks for bringing it forward --> it's printing out now.

Hmmm...Ravelry and pineapples.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Turns out I'd collected it in 04/2013...but thanks for bringing it forward --> it's printing out now.
> 
> Hmmm...Ravelry and pineapples.


If you search patterns there and select free, there are 10 pages. Even a pineapple bib, pineapple pumpkin decoration, pineapple bed spread, and table runner.

I'm going to check out the shawl for the rest of my sunshine yellow yarn. Maybe I can work on it and shipwreck, trading off.

Bev, what yarn are you using for your shipwreck? I think I am going to use a dark blue and silver called Sparkling Water by Premier Yarns, Spangle. I tried it for another project and found it stretched too much and was a little scratchy against bare skin.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I'm going to check out the shawl for the rest of my sunshine yellow yarn.


Pretty - yellow pineapples 


> Maybe I can work on it and shipwreck, trading off.


It would probably provide a good break - total change of pace. Shipwreck will be intensive, I think.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--agree that lace shawl pattern would look great on a table. Definitely a saved pattern for when I want to shift gear which I am getting close to doing. 

Today is my last farmer's market for the season. Too much energy and very little financial reward. Lot's of terrific feedback from people, just not enough buyers. Hopefully people will remember me and call as that woman did 2 weeks ago with the hat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Today is my last farmer's market for the season...


I hope that you have a good day.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great patterns and logo ideas! Thanks for sharing!!!

I hope things go well for you at the Farmer's Market today also, Tanya. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni and Jane-thanx for the support today. Have been feeling disheartened about doing the farmer's market today so I sure need it. At least it is not raining here and I don't have to load and carry in that kind of weather.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hope you do well at the farmers market today Tanya. You sure are up early getting it all together! Probably lots of people out today looking for last minute gifts, so hopefully you will do well.

Just saw this cute crocheted angel on Facebook. Maybe for next year.
http://mobil.crochetmillan.bloggplatsen.se/2014/11/28/10939246-guardian-angel/


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Hope you do well at the farmers market today Tanya. You sure are up early getting it all together! Probably lots of people out today looking for last minute gifts, so hopefully you will do well.
> 
> Just saw this cute crocheted angel on Facebook. Maybe for next year.
> http://mobil.crochetmillan.bloggplatsen.se/2014/11/28/10939246-guardian-angel/


Tanya, I wish for you increased interest in your product as well as very increased sales!

Caryn, those appear to be really quick to do Angels. I may have to track down Xmas patterns that I believe I have saved or printed out and start that as a year long project of making little things that I could sell at a craft fair or market next season.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, hope that you have a great day today.

Caryn, I love that little angel. So sweet.

Here's something I bookmarked about a month ago. Not gotten to it yet, but I just love how it looks.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fan-bookmark


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev and Caryn---neat little crochet projects. I love these simple but clever little pieces. That fan bookmark would make a nice decorative piece if lengthened, don't you think? I can see a bunch of these and other little fun items being strung around a baby's room--all in colors. Kind of thinking of the Tibetan peace flags in super bright colors that people string up and hang. These little fans maybe interspersed with little amigurumi items and other streamer type pieces.

As for today, I need lots of energy sent my way. Have been up since 2:30 a.m. not being able to go back to sleep and now am ready to keel over. Am knitting feverishly on the Miter jacket and hoping to get the all but the trim work done today. Even tho I made it before, it is really a bit of a challenge paying attention to all those little details that will need to be written up for someone else to make the pattern. This really is a new study for me--thinking about pattern writing as opposed to just creating as I knit, letting the muse strike me as I go and then getting some of it down in chicken scratches.
And being a piece of clothing, I need to go back and check the arithmetic for at least 3 or 4 sizes.

Ah, my turkey farmer just brought over my turkey feet which I never got it together to go an get. Now that is service. My first turkey broth did not get the way I wanted it so now will have to figure out what I did wrong. Anyone with any experience in this area?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev and Caryn---neat little crochet projects. I love these simple but clever little pieces. That fan bookmark would make a nice decorative piece if lengthened, don't you think? I can see a bunch of these and other little fun items being strung around a baby's room--all in colors. Kind of thinking of the Tibetan peace flags in super bright colors that people string up and hang. These little fans maybe interspersed with little amigurumi items and other streamer type pieces.

As for today, I need lots of energy sent my way. Have been up since 2:30 a.m. not being able to go back to sleep and now am ready to keel over. Am knitting feverishly on the Miter jacket and hoping to get the all but the trim work done today. Even tho I made it before, it is really a bit of a challenge paying attention to all those little details that will need to be written up for someone else to make the pattern. This really is a new study for me--thinking about pattern writing as opposed to just creating as I knit, letting the muse strike me as I go and then getting some of it down in chicken scratches.
And being a piece of clothing, I need to go back and check the arithmetic for at least 3 or 4 sizes.

Ah, my turkey farmer just brought over my turkey feet which I never got it together to go an get. Now that is service. My first turkey broth did not get the way I wanted it so now will have to figure out what I did wrong. Anyone with any experience in this area?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, lots of energy zooming your way. I do hope that your sales go well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.. we had a great time and made it back safely!! Too much rain for way too long and all the creeks and rivers are starting to flood. So we decided to come home a little early... The window shopping will have to wait for dryer weather LOL..
Lots of great patterns floating around  I grabbed that book mark one.. I have seen scarfs made like that out of a worsted.. They are very pretty!! 
Tanya I hope you get your jacket done and can keep your energy up.. I find that my soups either turn out great or not so great because I don't follow a recipe I go by smell and experience.. some times I forget a ingredient and then I also will play with new ones.. I hope your broth from the feet turns out just like you want it..


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear of these continued troubles, Ros. Take comfort in having your family around you.


We are here to support you whenever you are ready.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Back from the market and totally pooped out. Great comradery as always there. Very small market held in the library community room so it attracted people visiting the library today. Lots of Korean kimchi and other goodies made by our Korean farmer woman--and all organic. She also brought a tea pot of a Korean tea from an herbal root which tasted like a grain--sort of how they use chicory root or dandelion root for coffee substitute. Pretty good. Picked up my monthly loaf of bread from our Eastern European baker. Dense like a brick but chock full of organic mixed grains, fruit, nuts and chocolate. I make it last a very long time.

Did sell 2pr of mitts after discounting all the mitts to $25 and one pair put on hold for a woman. So something came of it today. 

Thanx everyone so much for your support. It really help me get going today as it was doubtful if I could get this body to move. 

I am excited about getting to see my little grand daughter tomorrow. It has been months since I got to spend any personal time with her. Have one of those 8" dolls given to me by the friends I visited a week ago. It has a custom made aran sweater and a long wool pencil skirt. So even tho it is over 30 yrs old, it is still very stylish. Will give that to her with some new books that I have been holding till she was old enough to understand them

Ronie--read about all the rain you are having non-stop it seems. Probably was good to go home early and fasten down the hatches as they say. Sounds like flood conditions which can always be worrisome.

Don't know the pattern book you mentioned. Was that the name of the book 'mark one?' That was unclear to me. Hope you have lots of good patterns and information to play with.

And sorry about that double post this morning. Just realize that happened.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad everyone liked the bookmark. I am looking forward to getting a start on that one. I love the way it looks. I think it would look great as a scarf.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Back from the market and totally pooped out. Great comradery as always there. Very small market held in the library community room so it attracted people visiting the library today. Lots of Korean kimchi and other goodies made by our Korean farmer woman--and all organic. She also brought a tea pot of a Korean tea from an herbal root which tasted like a grain--sort of how they use chicory root or dandelion root for coffee substitute. Pretty good. Picked up my monthly loaf of bread from our Eastern European baker. Dense like a brick but chock full of organic mixed grains, fruit, nuts and chocolate. I make it last a very long time.
> 
> Did sell 2pr of mitts after discounting all the mitts to $25 and one pair put on hold for a woman. So something came of it today.
> 
> ...


Glad your day at the market turned out well. That bread sounds yummy. 
I think Ronie was talking about the link to the crochet bookmark that Bev shared. It really would make a great scarf.
:thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL Tanya I was talking about the bookmark link!! my fingers just stuttered and hit the space bar  They do that!! and I usually catch it in my proof reading.. but not always. I know I was in a hurry... The kids were still here and all excited about Christmas.. They went shopping too and put some presents under the tree... They will be back Christmas Eve. I'm looking forward to it!! 
Have fun with your Granddaughter it is so much fun when they are little... 
Bev I am going to go and see if I can find that on Pineterst... if I can I'll post a picture here.. it really was stunning..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/queen-annes-lace-scarf
This is what is on ravelry the one I saw on Pineterest was done in a cream like the link you shared. And much prettier than most of these...LOL I guess it is all in the angle of the camera


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Roni. I had fun checking out everyone's scarf.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a question on the MV. Just starting the armhole....and it says "where there are 6 Bst on the bottom part". I need to know does that actually mean 6 rows, because then actually only 3 Bst would be showing, or does it mean 12 rows with actually 6 Bst showing? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I did it with 6 Bst showing-12 rows.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Bev! :!: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the fun patterns! They are saved or bookmarked. 

I'm so glad you had a productive day, Tanya. :thumbup:

And you had a family filled day, Ronie. 

We just got home from another wrestling tournament. My son is definitely on a strong learning curve going in at his age when so many have already been wrestling for years. But he and his coaches have great attitudes about it. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thank Ronie--I thought maybe my utter fatigue was causing my brain to not read right. that does happen more times than I like. I was out like a light by 7 pm last nite, so up again at 2:30 a.m. but it was nice the day turned out so positively 

There is a Tunisian Crochet short row dishcloth on the same Ravelry page as the fan scarf/bookmark. It is like the round, sectioned dishcloth that many of us knit some months back, but in Tunisian crochet this time. Use the same link above for the scarf to see it on the right side of the page. I have done much of tunisian crochet but I really like the look and feel of it.

Toni--isn't it so wonderful to see our kids grow and develop


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Glad everyone liked the bookmark. I am looking forward to getting a start on that one. I love the way it looks. I think it would look great as a scarf.


Reminds me of a similar pattern I used for a crochet scarf years ago. It does look great around the neck.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am glad your day wasn't a total washout. Rest well now and enjoy your visitors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am glad your day wasn't a total washout. Rest well now and enjoy your visitors.


Yes, Rest. One of the 4 keynotes of health. Need to remind myself more often of this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Totally off topic but in thanks to Jane:::

Reading emails this a.m and from my less than favorite egoist, this came in on Plantago, commonly known as Plantain. I thought of Jane immediately who turned me on to using this weed/herb for poison ivy this past summer. So am sending the article and one of its reference links for everyone's information and use for healing. Plantain grows over a very wide region so most of you will have it growing in the Spring throughout the growing season to frost. It grows pretty much worldwide and has been described as the rabbit of the plant world, producing prolifically. I have used it for sprains successfully ala Native American herbalism but it seems to be almost a panacea. I have not tried it as a vegetable, but as per articles on it, I am anxious to try it this coming Spring.

http://www.naturalnews.com/048062_plantain_natural_medicine_common_weed.html

http://www.henriettes-herb.com/eclectic/ellingwood/plantago.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone! I hope you had a wonderful day yesterday.. 
I got some more work done on my MV Chris I did like Bev did but when I decreased I went ahead and decreased every row adding the extra stitches as I went.. You will know what that means when you get there.. at some point they have you decrease every other row and my arm hole is huge as it is I can't even think of how much bigger it would of been for all those rows.. LOL 
Tanya that was quite an interesting article. I wish I could be sure that what I would be picking would actually be the same weed.. I would hate to go chewing on something that was poison. Mostly what we get growing in the cracks are dandelions


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!! I just finished up my last Christmas gift which was an order for a friends Mother-in-Law whom I also adore. My friend had snatched a hood I knit at the beginning of the year and wanted me to make one for her MIL. Since I no longer had any of the same yarn and her requirements was that it be very soft, wind proof and long in the tails, I make up a 100% alpaca DK weight hood. I used fisherman's rib to get the soft, spongy effect and then did the back of the hood in a basketweave stitch so it would be wind-intolerant. The photos of the scarf don't show the actual color which is the deepest teal imaginable. I would almost call if deep ocean blue. 

In any case, since the hood was for a very wonderful, lovely lady who probably hasn't been pampered much in life, I offer to "wrap" it also. I made a fabric box using some Christmas fabric I had on hand, the box was made to size (9x12x3.5") with a separate lid. After completing the box I wrapped the hood in tissue paper which matched the colors of the box and then dressed the whole thing with a bow. 

Well, that's it for Christmas wrapping for me this year. Had fun and know it will go to a good home. Now, Christmas can happen -- I'm ready.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! I just finished up my last Christmas gift which was an order for a friends Mother-in-Law whom I also adore. My friend had snatched a hood I knit at the beginning of the year and wanted me to make one for her MIL. Since I no longer had any of the same yarn and her requirements was that it be very soft, wind proof and long in the tails, I make up a 100% alpaca DK weight hood. I used fisherman's rib to get the soft, spongy effect and then did the back of the hood in a basketweave stitch so it would be wind-intolerant. The photos of the scarf don't show the actual color which is the deepest teal imaginable. I would almost call if deep ocean blue.
> 
> In any case, since the hood was for a very wonderful, lovely lady who probably hasn't been pampered much in life, I offer to "wrap" it also. I made a fabric box using some Christmas fabric I had on hand, the box was made to size (9x12x3.5") with a separate lid. After completing the box I wrapped the hood in tissue paper which matched the colors of the box and then dressed the whole thing with a bow.
> 
> Well, that's it for Christmas wrapping for me this year. Had fun and know it will go to a good home. Now, Christmas can happen -- I'm ready.


*WOW!!!* What a beautiful gift!!! There is obviously so much love put in it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that is wonderful!!! I love the hood and the wrapping... The fisherman's rib is a great one for this. I have not done the other stitch but it looks great and the little edging it has is very nice too 
Anyone would love a gift wrapped like that.. your very talented


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Belle that is wonderful!!! I love the hood and the wrapping... The fisherman's rib is a great one for this. I have not done the other stitch but it looks great and the little edging it has is very nice too
> Anyone would love a gift wrapped like that.. your very talented


I completely agree with everything Ronie says. It's lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I make up a 100% alpaca DK weight hood....I made a fabric box using some Christmas fabric...


Beautiful hood & what a lovely box for her to keep it in.
So nice of you to add that extra special touch.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful gift, and beautifully packaged too.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! I just finished up my last Christmas gift which was an order for a friends Mother-in-Law whom I also adore. My friend had snatched a hood I knit at the beginning of the year and wanted me to make one for her MIL. Since I no longer had any of the same yarn and her requirements was that it be very soft, wind proof and long in the tails, I make up a 100% alpaca DK weight hood. I used fisherman's rib to get the soft, spongy effect and then did the back of the hood in a basketweave stitch so it would be wind-intolerant. The photos of the scarf don't show the actual color which is the deepest teal imaginable. I would almost call if deep ocean blue.
> 
> In any case, since the hood was for a very wonderful, lovely lady who probably hasn't been pampered much in life, I offer to "wrap" it also. I made a fabric box using some Christmas fabric I had on hand, the box was made to size (9x12x3.5") with a separate lid. After completing the box I wrapped the hood in tissue paper which matched the colors of the box and then dressed the whole thing with a bow.
> 
> Well, that's it for Christmas wrapping for me this year. Had fun and know it will go to a good home. Now, Christmas can happen -- I'm ready.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I love your avatar :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, the hood is gorgeous. I am sure she will love it. The parcel looks wonderful and begs to be opened :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, I love it!! I am sure that she will also. Such thoughtfulness you put into it. I love the back of it, how it shapes to the head. Looks great!

Tanya, I enjoyed the read on plantain. It sure is a great herb growing wild out there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I love your avatar :thumbup:


CUTE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> CUTE!!! :thumbup:


Ronie, that is too cute!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle that is such a beautiful heartfelt gift. Lucky friends MIL!

Ronie, sweet new Christmas avatar

Tanya, that is a pretty amazing plant. I had so much of it in my garden in upstate NY and never knew.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--gorgous hood/scarf. Love that color. What a wonderfully generous of spirit in this gift.

Glad people liked the Plantain articles.

Ronie--plantain is very distinctive with its long parallel ribs that run from the base of the leaf to the tip. There are round leaf and needle leaf varieties all around me and both have the same rib pattern. The flower stalk comes up later in the season and is also distinctive. Here are sites with pictures of broadleaf plantain. The needle leaf the leaf is long, and thin; the flower stalk is the same. The leaves can grow quite large--I have had them up to 12".

http://landscaping.about.com/od/weedsdiseases/ig/weed-plants/Common-Plantain.htm

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/broadleaf-plantain.aspx

http://www.livescience.com/15322-healthiest-backyard-weeds.html

http://raising6kids.wordpress.com/2013/06/07/pickin-plantain-medicinal-weed/

Caryn--a weed is only a plant that is not understood. And yes, NY is full of plantain. It is why i prefer a natural 'lawn' instead of these manicured areas of monoculture grass. I can eat off my lawn in the early Spring before the garden begins to come in. So much in nature for food and healing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, Christmas Cantata is done. Gary and I were majorly involved in that. Took a nap this afternoon and have not knitted a stitch all day. I just need to stop doing for awhile. Gonna have DS and DIL and DS and fiancee over after supper on Christmas eve for snacks and game. Christmas is going to be a pajama day.  I am so looking forward to that. Not too bad a cleaning week. Just gonna relax as much as possible. My get up and go has gotten up and left.  Gotta sit around and see if it comes back.  If I move around too much, it may not be able to find me when it comes back.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

That's funny Bev, but you deserve a rest. 
As for me, I'll be working late Monday and Tuesday so I can leave at noon for Xmas eve in NJ with my sisters. I am really looking forward to that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Funny Bev. Do get some rest and enjoy.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hiccup remedy - one to five bites of Green and Black 70% dark chocolate!

Near as I can surmise --> the magnesium in the chocolate offset the nitrates in the unwarmed beef hot dogs I had and the lovely recovery process I'm having with the removal of my soft palatte combined for a not-fun hour long hiccup session. 2 packets of sugar and a horseradish packet (my stomach will not settle with mild) didn't cure them.

I'm currently being a tad selfish...the 2 skeins of Deborah Norville Garden that I worked down to 2 strand will guarantee me 3 pair of socks and possibly a fingerless pair of gloves. The first sock will be scanned as soon as I get the toe turned and all threads tucked in. 1.5 pair can be had with one skein once you've converted to 2 strand --> 185 yards times 3 is about 500 yards +...and I have 2 of the same colorway. The Garden variation is the only Deborah Norville product that I have to 2 strand to get sock-weight yarn...and I have about 1 inch so far on the cuff-down socks I'm working.

I'm now enjoying a new set of compression wear that is black, not grey, and does not fall down my thighs. Who knew that losing 12-20 pounds would make these things slide down!?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I do like that spine. The shawl looks grand.


It looks gorgeous Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Congrats to our two "T" partyers , Tanya and Toni, who will be Teaching in the New Year. I may lurk to see what is going on there.
> 
> Sue


I will be lurking too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I do hope you, family and friends can muster the strength to say your goodbyes. I don't mean this to sound harsh--quite the contrary. The situation sounds dire and you may want to confront the worse so you don't lose the opportunity. Giving him love and care at the end can be so comforting to him and enable him to let go peacefully. Even if he is not conscious, the touch of a hand and a soft, loving voice can be felt. So very sorry for this terrible situation.


Thank you so much Tanya💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> *Ros* I hope and pray you can find some peace and that your family can give him strength and cheer in a difficult time like this.. take the time you need.. we will be here and looking forward to seeing you again


Thank you so much Ronie, obviously I can't stay away for long, I feel like this is home, my wonderful friends are here😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! BABY DAY is here!! that is very exciting. He's a big one too!!
> 
> *Sue* your scarf is so pretty... isn't it fun to see all those stitches come together and make a beautiful scarf.
> *Vintage Crochet* those are very cute I can see them even done in fingering or DK and they would be sweet and good for smaller gifts
> ...


I agree with everything 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Take care, Ros. We are praying for you.


Thank you so much Toni 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, please know you and your family are in our hearts and prayers. Stop by for a hug when you need one


Thank you so much Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this pretty little Sunflower motif:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-crochet-the-sunflower-motif/?inf_contact_key=367c877f08225044676c8480563b825e41cfe03bfd62133ae24c5c37ddf75fb4


Lovely Jane. I have finished a couple of things, the doll's blanket is done. I really need to practice sewing the corners of the border to the main section, I'm never happy with them. If you have any tips, I would be extremely grateful. I also finished a baby cardigan that my hubby doesn't like, but I thought it deserved to be finished. My granddaughter Keira-Lee loves it so I gave it to her.😀 A friend gave me some yarn and suggested I make another Ashton, so that is finished also. I remember you saying that I would make another. I also will be making an Ashton for my niece Carrie's 18th birthday. Carrie wants exactly the same as Rachel's so that will be a pleasure to make 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too! Norma said it all so well. Sending many warm hugs to you!


Thank you so much Pam💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> These are so cute for those who have little feet to do for:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bryce-baby-button-booties-us-uk


Thank you, they are gorgeous Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> They would be cute in black with an orange button for a Harley Davidson look.


Definitely 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, no need to stay away for long and definitely no need to apologize. But in case I don't hear from you, you have a safe and blessed Xmas. Remember that we are always here for you and along with Norma I give you lots of {{{{{(((((HUGS)))))}}}}}. And please take heed of Tanya's comments.


Thank you so much Chris, wish you the same 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> I did put my avatar for crochet a bow.


Pretty 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Hey, *kaixixang*, Look - pineapples for free
> It is presented as a shawl but would make a nice table runner, as well.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/keepsake-lace-shawl


Very pretty 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! I just finished up my last Christmas gift which was an order for a friends Mother-in-Law whom I also adore. My friend had snatched a hood I knit at the beginning of the year and wanted me to make one for her MIL. Since I no longer had any of the same yarn and her requirements was that it be very soft, wind proof and long in the tails, I make up a 100% alpaca DK weight hood. I used fisherman's rib to get the soft, spongy effect and then did the back of the hood in a basketweave stitch so it would be wind-intolerant. The photos of the scarf don't show the actual color which is the deepest teal imaginable. I would almost call if deep ocean blue.
> 
> In any case, since the hood was for a very wonderful, lovely lady who probably hasn't been pampered much in life, I offer to "wrap" it also. I made a fabric box using some Christmas fabric I had on hand, the box was made to size (9x12x3.5") with a separate lid. After completing the box I wrapped the hood in tissue paper which matched the colors of the box and then dressed the whole thing with a bow.
> 
> Well, that's it for Christmas wrapping for me this year. Had fun and know it will go to a good home. Now, Christmas can happen -- I'm ready.


Beautiful gift and gift box. I'm sure it will be loved and treasured 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I love your avatar :thumbup:


Me too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Christmas Cantata is done. Gary and I were majorly involved in that. Took a nap this afternoon and have not knitted a stitch all day. I just need to stop doing for awhile. Gonna have DS and DIL and DS and fiancee over after supper on Christmas eve for snacks and game. Christmas is going to be a pajama day.  I am so looking forward to that. Not too bad a cleaning week. Just gonna relax as much as possible. My get up and go has gotten up and left.  Gotta sit around and see if it comes back.  If I move around too much, it may not be able to find me when it comes back.


Have a well earned rest Bev, enjoy 😀 your get up and go will find you wherever you are, in the meantime relax 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that sounds like our place. We are doing a bigger Christmas Eve and just relax on Christmas. The kids are coming for Christmas Eve dinner and will stay to open gifts in the morning  .. Then they are off to her parents and friends homes and then they will make their way home I'm going to stay in my jammies all day  
Kaixixang you deserve to splurge on yourself  I hope to see them when your finished 
Tanya I am going to check out the links  Thanks I would hate to get into anything poison!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I use it most Christmas's I think the kitty is so sweet 

Bev it sounds like your planning the same kind of day we are.. I'm so happy the kids will be here and we will all have a nice time. 
Kaixixang I think you deserve to splurg once in awhile 
Thanks Tanya I will have to research this a bit more.. Love the links!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I will be lurking too!!! 💞


Me, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I found my wedding shawl. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/promise-me


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been so distracted these last few days...I haven't been able to take the time to participate here! I've snatched a few reads, and have knitted a few rows, but not much in this realm. Anyway, I'm happy to see everyone's holiday plans solidifying... And looking forward to pajama day here!



eshlemania said:


> I think I found my wedding shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/promise-me


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I think I found my wedding shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/promise-me


Oooooh!!! Is that ever pretty!

Enjoy your rest, Bev! 

It sounds like some nice celebrations are coming up. Our girls will be home Christmas Eve with my hubby's new puppy. I think it is going to be a lively few days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I think I found my wedding shawl. ...


Beautiful, Bev. It will make a prefect wedding shawl.
I have been really tempted to buy that collection. Sweet Dreams is also quite lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I think I found my wedding shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/promise-me


That's beautiful Bev 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought this would be so cute to do a set for mother & child - sizes available from baby to adult.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/from-the-heart-2


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I thought this wold be so cute to do a set for mother & child - sizes available from baby to adult.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/from-the-heart-2


They are lovely Jane, thanks for sharing 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone! I hope you had a wonderful day yesterday..
> I got some more work done on my MV Chris I did like Bev did but when I decreased I went ahead and decreased every row adding the extra stitches as I went.. You will know what that means when you get there.. at some point they have you decrease every other row and my arm hole is huge as it is I can't even think of how much bigger it would of been for all those rows.. LOL


Ronie, I decided to bind off 18 sts. instead of 22 and will follow the pattern other wise and see how that works.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Chris, wish you the same 🎄💞


Good to see you Ros - and thank you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I think I found my wedding shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/promise-me


Very nice!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Good to see you Ros - and thank you.


Thank you, you're welcome, it's great to be here. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev that sounds like our place. We are doing a bigger Christmas Eve and just relax on Christmas. The kids are coming for Christmas Eve dinner and will stay to open gifts in the morning  .. Then they are off to her parents and friends homes and then they will make their way home I'm going to stay in my jammies all day
> Kaixixang you deserve to splurge on yourself  I hope to see them when your finished
> Tanya I am going to check out the links  Thanks I would hate to get into anything poison!


Plantain is a very unique looking leaf so once you look at the photos you won't make a mistake. Given my brief experience in your region, it wouldn't surprise me to see plantain grow large. But you also have a Co-op Extension agent in your area--every county in this country has one. They have a consumer division that helps with gardening issues like identifying weeds. This one is basic enough they should help. Also any decent home garden center should have a master gardiner on staff that you can ask. Just bring them a sample of the plant.

I should add that you might want to call ahead to ensure they do have a master gardener and that he/she is there when you want to go.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is cute.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> I thought this would be so cute to do a set for mother & child - sizes available from baby to adult.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/from-the-heart-2


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Have a well earned rest Bev, enjoy 😀 your get up and go will find you wherever you are, in the meantime relax 💞


I second that :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I think I found my wedding shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/promise-me


That is very pretty. I do like her designs :thumbup: I have bought the Midsummer Dream collection because they're so pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I thought this would be so cute to do a set for mother & child - sizes available from baby to adult.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/from-the-heart-2


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My original post doesn't seem to be here so let me thank Jane for her mother/child hat patterns. Like them --stylish and not complicated looking.

Bev--what a romantic shawl. Looks like you will really enjoy making it.

Now let me send this article on neither crochet nor lace. It sounded so much like Elizabeth Zimmerman that I was stunned to see another author's name on it. It is actually very funny, so enjoy:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter04/FEATknitbynumbers.html

KX--are you saying you are taking a 2 ply sock yarn and splitting it into single ply? Woman, you do like a challenge!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning everyone! Christmas is quickly approaching and we are being blessed with rain -- actually we have been getting rain for the last several days and it is such a relief to us because we have been in a drought condition for the last 4 years. Unfortunately, it is warming up and the rain is taking the snow off the higher elevations, but maybe we once again return to our low temps and along with the moisture begin to rebuild our water sheds. All of your fresh water lakes had gone completely dry, as of course had the streams. It will take a lot of water to re-saturate the ground sufficient to hold water. But all in all, just can't help but be uplifted with the moisture.

Thank you for the many kind comments about the hood and the gift box. I've decided after the holidays are over, I'm going to take the time to reorganize the "stuff" in my house which is mostly yarn, fabric, or information related to baking. I might point out that all of that "stuff" is space consuming and it has been many years since I really sorted through it and organized it. I must be in perverse mood, because that actually sounds like fun.

Yesterday, there was a question in the main section about a "begonia Swirl" shawl. I couldn't make sense of the question so printed the pattern and see what the designer has done. This is rather intriquing. I'm seriiously considering starting this soon. It will be simple enough that I could work on it while visiting my Mom -- I'm sick of doing dishrags!!!

I hope each of you are enjoying the festivities and getting a chance to sit and knit with pleasure.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I enjoyed the article and I "got" it. It is funny!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning everyone! Christmas is quickly approaching and we are being blessed with rain -- actually we have been getting rain for the last several days and it is such a relief to us because we have been in a drought condition for the last 4 years. Unfortunately, it is warming up and the rain is taking the snow off the higher elevations, but maybe we once again return to our low temps and along with the moisture begin to rebuild our water sheds. All of your fresh water lakes had gone completely dry, as of course had the streams. It will take a lot of water to re-saturate the ground sufficient to hold water. But all in all, just can't help but be uplifted with the moisture.
> 
> Thank you for the many kind comments about the hood and the gift box. I've decided after the holidays are over, I'm going to take the time to reorganize the "stuff" in my house which is mostly yarn, fabric, or information related to baking. I might point out that all of that "stuff" is space consuming and it has been many years since I really sorted through it and organized it. I must be in perverse mood, because that actually sounds like fun.
> 
> ...


It is hard to imagine drought that serious, for me in our rainy climate. Mind you our elevations are incredibly different- I am at around 25m above sea level.
Christmas will be a very quiet one for me- my brother is not well enough to handle having visitors, and no other family close by. With the enforced move looming all my resources need to be focused to that. I have a small amount left in my retirement fund that will go to having Ringo kenneled during the actual upheaval from one house to the next- it would be too much trying to be there for him, and keeping track of all my many possessions. I refuse to be down-sized. If anything I need an up-size so I can get my loom set up again. I have an appointment on Monday of next week, which should help me work out what I will be entitled to, for assistance. Were I merely choosing to move the case would be different, and I would have to fund the move myself. So in an odd way the dreadful Agent has done me a big favour. I will miss my neighbours though.
I will probably continue packing through Christmas Day.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is beautiful! and a perfect choice! 
Jane I love those... they are so cute.. I find ear flaps very nice when it is windy out there!! 
It is so good to see you again Vermont Mary... I hope you are settling in nicely.. have you found a new home yet?? these things take time  
I was wondering where you were Julie.. I hope you find your perfect home too.. gosh it was just 2 years ago we were doing the 'Moving' thing at Christmas time! Lots of new adventures coming in the new year for both of you 
Chris you are really moving along on this!! I have about a inch or less to go on the back before I start the second arm hole! I just hope they both turn out the same size.. 
Tanya there may be a extension agent somewhere here but I doubt there is one in this town.. also our home center is a tiny little Ace Hardware... I know for a fact they know nothing about any of this...LOL our entire county which in land size is probably one of the largests in the State has probably 10,000 people or less!! Now if I were on the Eastern side of the State they send extension agents out to the ranches all the time.. and there are a few large colleges over there that could also help.. but the Coastal Mountain Range pretty much keeps us here on the coast isolated pretty good... I will look into it though. My client has grown up here all her life and she has a lot of plant books.. plus it will give her a reason to look through them and something to do  She likes this kind of thing.. 
Belle I am glad your getting the much needed rain.. I now wonder what the John Day looks like... I can remember nearly being able to walk across it during the driest months.. I am sure it is pretty scary right now  All this rain should bring some much needed results... I actually love to sort through my stuff... then I get inspired to use some of it.. LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I am pleased that you are having rain. It must have been a worry without rain and everthing dried up. Like Julie, I live in a rainy climate so I find it difficult to imagine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oooooh!!! Is that ever pretty!
> 
> Enjoy your rest, Bev!
> 
> It sounds like some nice celebrations are coming up. Our girls will be home Christmas Eve with my hubby's new puppy. I think it is going to be a lively few days.


ooohhhh what kind of puppy?? that sounds exciting... it seems there is a theme here with the kids coming for Christmas Eve... how did we all get so lucky??


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, I am pleased that you are having rain. It must have been a worry without rain and everthing dried up. Like Julie, I live in a rainy climate so I find it difficult to imagine.


Oregon is notorious for its rain... there are so many jokes about it... but for some reason we have had a few dry .... very very dry years.. I have no doubt that our rain will return and we will all become Ducks again... LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I hope the packing goes well. It is always a mammoth task when you have chosen to do it. :-(


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good morning (evening for the down under knitters). Lots going on and lots of pattern links to explore.

Nice to hear market day went well Tanya.

Good luck to your son with his wrestling Toni. My nephew did that in high school and now coaches (volunteer). It is an interesting sport.

Hope you have a calm and stress-free move move Julie. 

Very nice hood Belle, and nicely boxed as well. Very thoughtful of you.

Belle and Roni - stay safe during the storms. Also Tanya and Chris as I believe you are getting a noreaster soon. Our weather is quite mild but this is normal for us.

Hope all have fun at the pajama parties. I will be driving around all day visiting so no jammies for me.

I made the same stupid mistake on try number two of the sweater sleeve, criminy. But I tinked back instead of frogging the whole sleeve. I am persevering, the sweater will not be sleeveless, lol. 

The fifth (and final) clue of the MKAL came out Saturday. I finished clue two on Sunday so I am a bit behind. I am not peeking in the forum pictures so I still don't know what the final project will look like other than a semi-circular shawl with a lot of cables. Having fun with it though.

Happy knitting and crocheting all,

Melanie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I hope the packing goes well. It is always a mammoth task when you have chosen to do it. :-(


I hope it all goes well for you too Julie, hope you find a great place for you and Ringo 🎄💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie you are good not peeking. I hope there will be a pic when it is finished :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Oregon is notorious for its rain... there are so many jokes about it... but for some reason we have had a few dry .... very very dry years.. I have no doubt that our rain will return and we will all become Ducks again... LOL


That is problem here. If we have a dry spell it never knows when to stop!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--yes use your client's books. There are some very good ones on the market. Used a few of them when I was doing foraging and wanting to identify the plants growing around me.

I also use email a lot when there are questions. After establishing a connection with a person in an agency or business, I will send them a photo or two for them to see and get back to me. Email has been great this way for so many kinds of problems or questions in all kinds of issues. I did that to i.d. a couch last year and then to resolve lockset problems and a faucet problem with the manufacturers. Our creativity does not end at the tips of our needles.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It is so good to see you again Vermont Mary... I hope you are settling in


Thanks for the kind thoughts, Ronie, but I am not moving or planning on it...I don't know what I might have written that led to that idea. We and all our accumulated detritus are here to stay! I've just been distracted by Christmas comings and goings...making stuff, shopping and who knows what! When the rush is over, I will settle down and relax with KP more!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...a "begonia Swirl" shawl...


Isn't this a lovely pattern? I have had it on my to-do list for a while now but keep forgetting it when something "new" claims my attention.

ETA: Another, similar one, that I keep promising myself that I'll do is the Haruni.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Christmas will be a very quiet one for me...


Be sure to do something special for yourself & Ringo.

(You've be absent for a while - good to hear from you.)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts, Ronie, but I am not moving or planning on it...I don't know what I might have written that led to that idea. We and all our accumulated detritus are here to stay! I've just been distracted by Christmas comings and goings...making stuff, shopping and who knows what! When the rush is over, I will settle down and relax with KP more!


hmm I'm sorry... I know someone was moving.. LOL so many posts so hard to keep track of them all... Have a wonderful day...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> hmm I'm sorry... I know someone was moving.. LOL so many posts so hard to keep track of them all... Have a wonderful day...


I believe it was Caryn in Florida. Goddess knows why anyone would even consider moving up north in winter. Pure nightmare city in my experience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Isn't this a lovely pattern? I have had it on my to-do list for a while now but keep forgetting it when something "new" claims my attention.
> 
> ETA: Another, similar one, that I keep promising myself that I'll do is the Haruni.


Just looked up that pattern and it definitely looks like an interesting one to do. I like its simple but moving rhythm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...
> I was wondering where you were Julie.. I hope you find your perfect home too.. gosh it was just 2 years ago we were doing the 'Moving' thing at Christmas time! Lots of new adventures coming in the new year for both of you
> ...


Sleeping a bit better, for one thing Ronie- now I have a good supply of the Melatonin. Also found my Arnica Pillules and using those, along with some Florame relaxant roll on, with Lavender and something else- the box got recycled. But between times I have most of Fale's room packed up now, and much removed to the Hospice Shop- 9 large paper rubbish sackfuls to be exact. They were most grateful. The kitchen is mostly dismantled- so I am sort of camping, and also eating out of the Deep Freeze, partly to conserve electricity costs- washed almost everything now that needed doing apart from a few curtains. It is helping that it is high Summer here. An enforced move requires a lot of unexpected reorganisation. But is proving a good motivator. I trust Ringo and I will find the right place for both of us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I hope the packing goes well. It is always a mammoth task when you have chosen to do it. :-(


Especially as I am choosing to work through it all on my own. I need to sort what comes with me. Found the Staples and Staple Remover last night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope it all goes well for you too Julie, hope you find a great place for you and Ringo 🎄💞


That is my goal, Ros- hopefully achievable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Be sure to do something special for yourself & Ringo.
> 
> (You've be absent for a while - good to hear from you.)


Took a while to recover from the initial anger at what was being exacted so unfairly on me- as they say in some parts of Britain 'least said, soonest mended'.
I will be very glad to be well away from the aegis of the man in the front house - he is of a nasty braggart and bullying nature.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I, too, hope things go well with your move, Julie.

Thank you for the encouraging words for my son, Melanie. You are so right, it is an interesting sport. We have many more questions than answers at this point. 

Sometime today, I am hoping to find some links to some cute/pretty crochet items that I found on Pinterest the other day. 

Those new shawl patterns that have been posted sure are pretty ones, and the heart hats, too! Thank you for them. 

My whole house needs to be reorganized. I keep trying to work on it one bit at a time, but I think that I'd rather be knitting.  I hope all of your organizing projects go well!

Our new puppy is a 7 1/2 mo. old Black Lab/German Shorthaired Pointer mix. She looks like a cutie from what I have seen and sounds like she has lots of energy. I'm sure glad one of my daughters has some dog training experience. I'm thinking it could be really useful in the near future here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I, too, hope things go well with your move, Julie.
> ...


Thank you Toni!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Yesterday, there was a question in the main section about a "begonia Swirl" shawl. I couldn't make sense of the question so printed the pattern and see what the designer has done. This is rather intriquing. I'm seriiously considering starting this soon. It will be simple enough that I could work on it while visiting my Mom -- I'm sick of doing dishrags!!!
> 
> I hope each of you are enjoying the festivities and getting a chance to sit and knit with pleasure.


I think you will enjoy the Begonia Swirl. I did. It is a simple knit with yarn over eyelet spiraling outward.

Glad you are getting some much needed rain.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie,
I am sorry about your trying situation. Hope you find a great place with a fenced yard for your garden, be close to friends and make many new ones. 

It is odd think of it being summer there when we are just beginning winter.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I think you will enjoy the Begonia Swirl. I did.


Jane, I thought it looked straight forward and a very easy pattern. I have some red/orange lace weight mohair that I'd like to use up -- ended up with it as an accident. And as I say, it is repetitive enough that I can stop and start on a seconds notice. When I visit my Mom, I'll knit a bit and then have to set it aside to help her or do something. Little uninterrupted time.

Happy Holidays and thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, what a cute hat. 

Tanya, loved the article. The numbers make sense. 

Julie, so glad you will get assistance. Praying for good neighbors and for a quick finding of a place and easy move. Hang in there. Thanks for stopping by. So glad you could let go of the anger and move on. The move will be less stressful for it.

Everyone seems busy and happy in this season.  May I offer every one greetings for a blessed Christmas with family and friends. Quiet days for those needing it. Laughter and family for those needing them. Hugs and warm wishes for all.

Last night I got a ton of things done. I couldn't believe it. I did some chores and we got our tree up and decorated. It feels like Christmas now. I am trying to work out the eyelet rows on my Eyelet Shawl. I think I have it figured out. 

Ronie, you and I are neck and neck-sleeve and sleeve??-on the MV.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, what a cute hat.
> 
> Tanya, loved the article. The numbers make sense.
> 
> Bev--Now that my miter sweater is just about complete I used it to check out these percentages and they were right on. As with everything we do, though, we need to think thru our patterns to ensure they meet our goals. So we can tweak those % to our liking. EZ was pretty classical in her pattern designs. We, today, often like other proportions such as wider wrists or flared bottoms. But her numbers are perfect for a beginning spot. It is so nice to have a standard that can guide us.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--Now that my miter sweater is just about complete I used it to check out these percentages and they were right on. As with everything we do, though, we need to think thru our patterns to ensure they meet our goals. So we can tweak those % to our liking. EZ was pretty classical in her pattern designs. We, today, often like other proportions such as wider wrists or flared bottoms. But her numbers are perfect for a beginning spot. It is so nice to have a standard that can guide us.


Very cool.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleeping a bit better, for one thing Ronie- now I have a good supply of the Melatonin. Also found my Arnica Pillules and using those, along with some Florame relaxant roll on, with Lavender and something else- the box got recycled. But between times I have most of Fale's room packed up now, and much removed to the Hospice Shop- 9 large paper rubbish sackfuls to be exact. They were most grateful. The kitchen is mostly dismantled- so I am sort of camping, and also eating out of the Deep Freeze, partly to conserve electricity costs- washed almost everything now that needed doing apart from a few curtains. It is helping that it is high Summer here. An enforced move requires a lot of unexpected reorganisation. But is proving a good motivator. I trust Ringo and I will find the right place for both of us.


Sounds like you are getting on very well with your relocation, Julie. I bet you and Ringo will find just what is needed for you in a new place. Hopefully you will be able to see or keep in touch with your friends and make some new ones too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I believe it was Caryn in Florida. Goddess knows why anyone would even consider moving up north in winter. Pure nightmare city in my experience.


Tanya, yes it is me who made the move from FL. to NC. It was just too hot for us in FL and we missed the mountains. Here it is cold, but not frigid and snowy like NY. I do get to wear all my shawls and scarves and sweaters again! The move wasn't too bad and winter in FL proved to be a good time to sell our house there.

Ronie, we are not really settled yet since we are just renting til we find a house to buy - so we will have to move again! So it is kind of being in limbo,but also fun getting to know this lovely new area.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh that is nice Caryn I moved right after the Christmas Season and we were told we would be moving before Thanksgiving!! so it was quite a mess and stressful time.. I just one day said.. We will move when we move and I will not ruin the Holiday's LOL and we had a very nice last minute Christmas decorating hour or two and it was very nice... 

Toni the puppy is well into his training by now. I hope that he is house broke at least  That sounds like a smart mix of breeds.. I think your going to be very happy with this choice  My brother got a Black Lab mix and it was amazing at the reunion.. all that food and all those people.. lots of little kids  and he was great!! 

Bev thank you.. I hope you also have a wonderful Christmas time.. Once our tree was up it really brought it all together for us .. I hope I can figure out the arm hole here in a few minutes. I am sure once I read it a few times it will be fine. 

Julie you seem to be doing very well with your packing and how your feeling about it... I think change is always difficult especially when we didn't make the choice  But it usually works out very well


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie! 
I just came back from the little knitting group that just started at my local LYS... Very calming!!



Ronie said:


> hmm I'm sorry... I know someone was moving.. LOL so many posts so hard to keep track of them all... Have a wonderful day...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie,
> I am sorry about your trying situation. Hope you find a great place with a fenced yard for your garden, be close to friends and make many new ones.
> 
> It is odd think of it being summer there when we are just beginning winter.


Tricia! I am trying to look at the glass half full- it is an opportunity to make sure I am in better circumstances. Plus I have remembered a non-essential payment I have been in the habit of paying out- once I have that up to date, it will free up enough of my income to be able to take on a higher rent. My friend Nasir from Kabul is looking to help me- he is a properly registered Real Estate Agent, but because I have known the family so long, personally, I don't have the problem of what ever awful things the Agent is planning saying about me, were I to need a reference.
My Mother never really accepted Christmas being summertime- I remember awful Christmas mornings sweltering over the cooking bird. When my own family were growing up, we concentrated on special salads and ice-creams- much wiser!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> ...
> Julie, so glad you will get assistance. Praying for good neighbors and for a quick finding of a place and easy move. Hang in there. Thanks for stopping by. So glad you could let go of the anger and move on. The move will be less stressful for it.
> 
> Everyone seems busy and happy in this season.  May I offer every one greetings for a blessed Christmas with family and friends. Quiet days for those needing it. Laughter and family for those needing them. Hugs and warm wishes for all.
> ...


ooops hit send too quickly! It is good to be able to see things from a different perspective!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you are getting on very well with your relocation, Julie. I bet you and Ringo will find just what is needed for you in a new place. Hopefully you will be able to see or keep in touch with your friends and make some new ones too.


This is the sort of instance where one can see the advantages of having telephones! Tomorrow just got less complicated, which is good- I must go put a small load of washing on the line for the afternoon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...
> 
> Julie you seem to be doing very well with your packing and how your feeling about it... I think change is always difficult especially when we didn't make the choice  But it usually works out very well


Only you yourself are responsible for your state of mind- I am determined to look at the situation positively. Although I was very angry at first, the whole thing has motivated me to accomplish things I had been putting off, for years.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Great reminder, Julie!!! good luck in the search for a new place!!!



Lurker 2 said:


> Only you yourself are responsible for your state of mind- I am determined to look at the situation positively. Although I was very angry at first, the whole thing has motivated me to accomplish things I had been putting off, for years.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--as a NY'r, winter is a great time it seems to sell in Florida when all the snow birds want to leave.

Mary--I find the little group in town held at the library to also be very calming and pleasant. Just easy chatter. The larger group at the LYS which I attended awhile back was also that way but not as comfortable for me. It is nice to have a small face-to-face situation where you can actually see what others are doing. There is also the sharing of what is going on locally. I am thinking of the woman who brought her 12 yr old son and showed us his amazingly professional pottery or the woman whose older teenage daughter came one nite with her excellent knitting skills.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Great reminder, Julie!!! good luck in the search for a new place!!!


Thank you Mary!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Found cute trees

3d Christmas tree in knitting

http://ginxcraft.blogspot.ca/2012/08/christmas-tree-decoration.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> Found cute trees
> 
> 3d Christmas tree in knitting
> 
> http://ginxcraft.blogspot.ca/2012/08/christmas-tree-decoration.html


Thank you, it's lovely 🎄💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vintage Crochet, they are so cute!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vintage Crochet--adorable but there are many other amigurumis on that site that are quite fun, like the little insects and sea critters.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are very cute 3D Christmas trees! 

Ronie, if you look, there is a link to sand dollars that she did. :thumbup:

Julie, you go, girl! Way to take control of your circumstances and make the most of them. What satan meant to harm you, God is using for His glory and your benefit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wise words. There may have been a reason for this to happen when it did, and it is good to be able to look positively at it.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Only you yourself are responsible for your state of mind- I am determined to look at the situation positively. Although I was very angry at first, the whole thing has motivated me to accomplish things I had been putting off, for years.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here is the Matinee Jacket that my hubby doesn't like. He loves the shawl I made Jackson from the same pattern book. He loves everything I make except this jacket &#127876;&#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think I found my wedding shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/promise-me


That is beautiful, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here is the Matinee Jacket that my hubby doesn't like. He loves the shawl I made Jackson from the same pattern book. He loves everything I make except this jacket 🎄💞


That is wonderful and Jackson is adorable!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--both jacket and blanket are beautiful. Why doesn't your H like the jacket?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is wonderful and Jackson is adorable!


Thank you so much Pam, Jackson is so adorable. He is coming here today and I'm so excited to see him. I miss him and I spent a week with him and Mum just recently. Can't get enough of that beautiful smile and his laughter and of course he says "Nanna".🎄💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Isn't this a lovely pattern? I have had it on my to-do list for a while now but keep forgetting it when something "new" claims my attention.
> 
> ETA: Another, similar one, that I keep promising myself that I'll do is the Haruni.


Jane, I think the Haruni is one of the first shawl patterns that I saved when I decided that I wanted to knit a lace shawl. There was also a cute little shawl eye called Creamsicle that I saved way back when. Some day I may get around to them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--both jacket and blanket are beautiful. Why doesn't your H like the jacket?


Thank you So much Tanya, he says" it looks too old fashioned, maybe it's the collar" I do find it amusing because everything else I make he loves, including some that I'm not particularly fussed about. Like for instance my latest Ashton, I think I was so spoilt by using that yummy cashmere. He thinks it's beautiful, but I think it's ok, but I'm so in love with Rachel's one 🎉💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Julie, it's good to hear form you. It sounds like you have a good handle on things. That is great. 

Toni, is your new puppy a rescue? Sounds that way since you have to train him.

Ros, that jacket is very nice.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, it's good to hear form you. It sounds like you have a good handle on things. That is great.
> 
> Toni, is your new puppy a rescue? Sounds that way since you have to train him.
> 
> Ros, that jacket is very nice.


Thank you KittyChris 🎄💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...the Matinee Jacket that my hubby doesn't like....


Perhaps he doesn't like the colour. Both the jacket & shawl are gorgeous.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Perhaps he doesn't like the colour. Both the jacket & shawl are gorgeous.


Thank you so much Jane. When I get home I will show you my 2nd Ashton. The only photo on my phone is the one where it's getting blocked and the colour of the towel underneath is definitely not the right colour. Do you or anyone else have some tips for sewing the corners of a border onto the main part of a shawl? I'm never happy with my efforts. I would be grateful for any advice. 🎄💞


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe he objected to the color...guys tend to think pale lavender is too girly. I'd be ignoring that detail! The jacket is lovely! 



RosD said:


> Here is the Matinee Jacket that my hubby doesn't like. He loves the shawl I made Jackson from the same pattern book. He loves everything I make except this jacket 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> Maybe he objected to the color...guys tend to think pale lavender is too girly. I'd be ignoring that detail! The jacket is lovely!


Thank you so much 🎄💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Do you or anyone else have some tips for sewing the corners of a border onto the main part of a shawl? ...


Sorry - you asked about this before but I haven't had much time to be at the computer. I try to avoid sewing things on as much as possible. Off the top of my head - which is quite muddled at the moment, I don't think I have any advice but I will think about it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry - you asked about this before but I haven't had much time to be at the computer. I try to avoid sewing things on as much as possible. Off the top of my head - which is quite muddled at the moment, I don't think I have any advice but I will think about it.


Thank you Jane, I'm sorry, no pressure!!!! I'm either going to work out how to knit them on in one piece or just do round ones. I agree the less sewing the better😀 as I'm writing this I'm remember that I have seen a scarf or stole that had the border done at the same time, just knitted all in one piece. It is a smaller version of one of my favourite baby shawls. I really hope I bookmarked it. If I find the link I will post it 🎄💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, you go, girl! Way to take control of your circumstances and make the most of them. What satan meant to harm you, God is using for His glory and your benefit.


It certainly does feel that something is opening up before me- I don't always comprehend, but do try to remember to thank Him when things are taking the path I would like. Like realising where I can budget for the bit of an increase in the rent- IF I get the house I would like.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, I love that jacket. Hubbies can have their own minds in these things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wise words. There may have been a reason for this to happen when it did, and it is good to be able to look positively at it.
> 
> Sue


It was a nasty shock, though at first. I am glad I managed to work my way through the feelings of anger.
We have a hot sticky afternoon here, and I have agreed to go out for Carol Singing at half six- I must go rest again.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, I love that jacket. Hubbies can have their own minds in these things.


Thank you Bev🎄💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, it's good to hear form you. It sounds like you have a good handle on things. That is great.
> 
> Toni, is your new puppy a rescue? Sounds that way since you have to train him.
> 
> Ros, that jacket is very nice.


Thanks Chris! I must listen to my own words and go rest up, or I will fall asleep this evening!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a nasty shock, though at first. I am glad I managed to work my way through the feelings of anger.
> We have a hot sticky afternoon here, and I have agreed to go out for Carol Singing at half six- I must go rest again.


Hi Julie, I'm hoping that this will be an exciting new chapter in your life and your new place will be everything you could hope for 🎄💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I have seen a scarf or stole that had the border done at the same time, just knitted all in one piece...


I have done a few shawls where the border was knitted on using the live stitches.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have done a few shawls where the border was knitted on using the live stitches.


Thanks Jane, I'm going to do some research!!!! My motto is avoid seams at all costs, wherever possible😀 🎄💞 I'm definitely going to have to learn new things, but that's the fun of knitting💞 if I could knit half as good as you do, I will be happy, you do such amazing work💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...if I could knit half as good as you do...


I thank you for your kind praise, however, I believe that you are too modest. Your work takes no back seat.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I thank you for your kind praise, however, I believe that you are too modest. Your work takes no back seat.


Thank you so much Jane, although I would be happy to take your back seat, I love your work😀 I'm so excited, I found that pattern I was talking about. I have to go out for awhile, as soon as I get back I'm buying that pattern and I will post a link so you can see it. I think I will make it as the pattern says for the first one and then I'm hoping I can incorporate it into any more square baby shawls that I make. No more sewing on borders for me!!!! 😀🎄💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, I'm hoping that this will be an exciting new chapter in your life and your new place will be everything you could hope for 🎄💞


If I manage to get the place I would like I hope to plant a few fruit trees, and a lemon tree! It will be great if Ringo can have more than his present pocket handkerchief!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It is easier to attach borders when the corners are rounded on the body and there are many borders that can be knitted in as you go. Nikki Epstein has several books of edgings with several that can be knit in as you go. I assume that if adding the edging afterwards you pin it in place first. But have to agree that sewing them on is a real pain.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, it sounds as though you are fighting back. Good for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, the matinee jacket is lovely. The shawl is,too. There is no accounting for men's taste :lol: :lol:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Jane, although I would be happy to take your back seat, I love your work😀 I'm so excited, I found that pattern I was talking about. I have to go out for awhile, as soon as I get back I'm buying that pattern and I will post a link so you can see it. I think I will make it as the pattern says for the first one and then I'm hoping I can incorporate it into any more square baby shawls that I make. No more sewing on borders for me!!!! 😀🎄💞


The link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmas-rose-garden
I think it's really pretty 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I manage to get the place I would like I hope to plant a few fruit trees, and a lemon tree! It will be great if Ringo can have more than his present pocket handkerchief!


That would be wonderful Julie 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It is easier to attach borders when the corners are rounded on the body and there are many borders that can be knitted in as you go. Nikki Epstein has several books of edgings with several that can be knit in as you go. I assume that if adding the edging afterwards you pin it in place first. But have to agree that sewing them on is a real pain.


Thank you so much Tanya. I'm going to look for those books, they sound great. Yes I do pin them first and I fiddle around with them and then eventually I just settle for whatever I've done and I always think they could look better. If I can avoid sewing them on I will be so happy about that. 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, the matinee jacket is lovely. The shawl is,too. There is no accounting for men's taste :lol: :lol:


Thank you so much Norma 🎄💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I have just bought your Grandma's rose garden pattern. I thought it was beautiful.
I haven't any advice about sewing on borders to a shawl. I can only tell you what I do. I knit the border to the required length but don't cast of, putting the stitches on a holder. I then pin sections gathering/easing round the corners and mattress stitch on. I always find that I have not knitted enough! I then add the bit I have missed. I have done this twice recently and it has been successful. I agree it is a bind. :thumbdown: 

PS The last baby shawl I made has been given to the Mum-to-be. She has had a miserable pregnancy. She is using the shawl as a prayer shawl :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I have just bought your Grandma's rose garden pattern. I thought it was beautiful.
> I haven't any advice about sewing on borders to a shawl. I can only tell you what I do. I knit the border to the required length but don't cast of, putting the stitches on a holder. I then pin sections gathering/easing round the corners and mattress stitch on. I always find that I have not knitted enough! I then add the bit I have missed. I have done this twice recently and it has been successful. I agree it is a bind. :thumbdown:
> 
> PS The last baby shawl I made has been given to the Mum-to-be. She has had a miserable pregnancy. She is using the shawl as a prayer shawl :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, I bought it as well, I'm so glad I had it bookmarked otherwise it might have taken me forever to find it again. I do the border pretty much the same as you, but I still find I'm not happy with it.
Did we see your last baby shawl? If not I would love to see it. You ladies are all so talented. 🎄💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...grandmas-rose-garden
> I think it's really pretty 🎄💞


Oh, yes, I have this pattern but I haven't knit it yet.
Rosalie also designed the HayFields Stole - do you recall the yellow one that I knit?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, yes, I have this pattern but I haven't knit it yet.
> Rosalie also designed the HayFields Stole - do you recall the yellow one that I knit?


Oh yes I do recall, it's stunning, I didn't realise that was her pattern also. I'm so far behind you all in the quest for knitting all these beautiful patterns. I don't know where to start, my head feels like it's spinning with all these beautiful patterns. I'm having fun though🎄💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Oh yes I do recall, it's stunning, I didn't realise that was her pattern also. I'm so far behind you all in the quest for knitting all these beautiful patterns. I don't know where to start, my head feels like it's spinning with all these beautiful patterns. I'm having fun though🎄💞


I remember that, too. I my head is awhirl, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I didn't realise that was her pattern also.


That was her first pattern & Grandma's Rose Garden is her second.


> I'm so far behind you all in the quest for knitting all these beautiful patterns. I don't know where to start...


I could send you my list.  I won't tell you how many hundred it is. Actually, they aren't all shawls that I would knit but some of them I just downloaded because they are free & also you never know what you might feel the need for one day.

I was just thinking - regarding joining on the border - probably nothing new to most people but ...
If you are picking up stitches for a button band, for instance, the general guideline is that you should pick up 3 stitches for every four. There you want your band to lie flat.
With the edging on shawls that I've done, you pick up one live stitch per two rounds of knitting. In this case, though, you need the work to be fuller out toward the end - in some cases ruffled, even. When it comes to corners, then, you would need even more fullness.
...and now I realize that Rosalie's pattern isn't going to give you what you wanted because the border is not added on afterwards but knit in as you go. Or maybe that is what you wanted?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I did post the baby shawl but I'll post again.

Edit: On a second look it isn't all that neat. I did toy with the idea of picking up stitches. Perhaps, i should have been bolder!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...my head feels like it's spinning with all these beautiful patterns. I'm having fun though🎄💞


Ditto - on both counts.

I started out last January in an effort to organize my efforts - kind of a New Year's resolution - but not quite. 
I made a list of techniques that I wanted to try & made a table to keep track of those & other new things that I encountered incidentally - in many cases not even knowing about until I came to them. Beading, for instance was one thing that I wanted to try... and I did!
I also made a list of things that I wanted to create - more or less prioritized. I started out working from that list but immediately got side-tracked when I checked off one other item on my list: MKALs. Now this almost rules my project choices.

I kept my table up to date for a short while but I got so busy learning, that it got left by the way-side. I think that I'll do it again in January even if I don't keep it up - a nice way to review my past year's journey through stitch-land.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I did post the baby shawl but I'll post again....


Nice!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, it sounds as though you are fighting back. Good for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


At least trying not to take the situation sitting down! I have the paper work now to apply to the Human Rights Commission- only snag is they seem to prefer mediation, I would like a form of prosecution! (guess that indicates I am still angry)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That would be wonderful Julie 🎄💞


It certainly would- should know by about 10 am., Monday.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I could send you my list.  I won't tell you how many hundred it is. Actually, they aren't all shawls that I would knit but some of them I just downloaded because they are free & also you never know what you might feel the need for one day.
> 
> I was just thinking - regarding joining on the border - probably nothing new to most people but ...
> If you are picking up stitches for a button band, for instance, the general guideline is that you should pick up 3 stitches for every four. There you want your band to lie flat.
> ...


I love the sound of your list, I would love to see it. Knitting the border in as you go sounds great to me!!!! Thank you so much Jane 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I did post the baby shawl but I'll post again.
> 
> Edit: On a second look it isn't all that neat. I did toy with the idea of picking up stitches. Perhaps, i should have been bolder!


Thank you, it's gorgeous Norma 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ditto - on both counts.
> 
> I started out last January in an effort to organize my efforts - kind of a New Year's resolution - but not quite.
> I made a list of techniques that I wanted to try & made a table to keep track of those & other new things that I encountered incidentally - in many cases not even knowing about until I came to them. Beading, for instance was one thing that I wanted to try... and I did!
> ...


I should try that too. It would be nice to be that organised, but sadly I think I'm dreaming🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly would- should know by about 10 am., Monday.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you Julie. Hope it all works out 🎄💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros I love your little jacket and the blanket as well. May it seems too "girlie" 
For your DH? Just second guessing!

The grandmas rose garden pattern is beautiful and what a much easier way to go with getting a border.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Julie. Hope it all works out 🎄💞


Thanks so much, Ros!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, love that stole! Gorgeous.

Oooo, Julie, it sounds as if you already have a place picked out!

Norma, I think your baby blanket looks great.  Adding a border on after would be extremely hard (in my book)to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Tanya. I'm going to look for those books, they sound great. Yes I do pin them first and I fiddle around with them and then eventually I just settle for whatever I've done and I always think they could look better. If I can avoid sewing them on I will be so happy about that. 🎄💞


I do agree. I hated sewing the border on the twin tree baby blanket I made in the summer. But I followed the directions to see where they would take and would not do it that way again.

Just took a peek at the Rose Garden stole and it is quite lovely.
I am sure you will do a bang up job on that pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I definitely need to try and organize next year. My knitting stuff is everyone, yarn, needles, patterns, notions eg I. I think I will be much happier if everything had a real home. Just need to get Christmas out of the way first!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Ditto - on both counts.
> 
> I started out last January in an effort to organize my efforts - kind of a New Year's resolution - but not quite.
> I made a list of techniques that I wanted to try & made a table to keep track of those & other new things that I encountered incidentally - in many cases not even knowing about until I came to them. Beading, for instance was one thing that I wanted to try... and I did!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love that stole! Gorgeous.
> 
> Oooo, Julie, it sounds as if you already have a place picked out!
> 
> Norma, I think your baby blanket looks great.  Adding a border on after would be extremely hard (in my book)to do.


There is a place I hope will work out! Meantime I am picking my way around all the rubbish sacks filled with my stash etc., and the growing piles of boxes- I hope today to have the cleaning lady tackle the corner cupboard by the stove, in the kitchen.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck, Julie. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed and praying there will be a good resolution for you on Monday. That would be wonderful.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly would- should know by about 10 am., Monday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I love our mutual admiration society going here. I think we have some spectacular knitters and other needle crafting women and we all bring our unique tastes and styles to share. We all profit from this exchange on so many things and subjects and we all grow from it.

Jane--I could never be as organized as you. Just yesterday I was thinking about what I made this past year as it felt like I did nothing. Thought about all the intricate and wonderful shawls and other projects that everyone else did so beautifully. So in my inimical fashion I began a mental list as I drove around and discovered that I did quite a few things just not in an organized way. All I was feeling were the dry spells and lack of creative juices that kept cropping up. Had to also realize that I worked on a lot of project designs which took a lot of time, like this miter jacket which has consumed all of December. And now have to spend time setting up a Ravelry shop and maybe and the Etsy one, too.

It pays to step back and gain some perspective.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Good luck, Julie. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed and praying there will be a good resolution for you on Monday. That would be wonderful.
> 
> Sue


I am hoping I can prove I am prepared to do my bit to make it possible! Thanks Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is hard to believe it is almost Christmas. I was fairly organized with plans for today and tomorrow (not really leaving it to the last minute), but have had to rethink as I have to go up and babysit this afternoon for my daughter as her nanny has to have an emergency dental procedure. She did say I could spend the night if I wanted, and, which I would normally take her up on, but have things to do tonight and in the morning, so need to get back home. I hope to finish the last clue of Advent Calendar scarf this evening and then get it blocked so I can give to my granddaughter. Hope to get out of here shortly and make an early start.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros I love your little jacket and the blanket as well. May it seems too "girlie"
> For your DH? Just second guessing!
> 
> The grandmas rose garden pattern is beautiful and what a much easier way to go with getting a border.


Thank you Caryn. He thinks it looks too old fashioned. I'm looking forward to seeing how the border works on grandmas rose garden.🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Ros!


You're welcome Julie 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love that stole! Gorgeous.
> 
> Oooo, Julie, it sounds as if you already have a place picked out!
> 
> Norma, I think your baby blanket looks great.  Adding a border on after would be extremely hard (in my book)to do.


Thank you Bev 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I do agree. I hated sewing the border on the twin tree baby blanket I made in the summer. But I followed the directions to see where they would take and would not do it that way again.
> 
> Just took a peek at the Rose Garden stole and it is quite lovely.
> I am sure you will do a bang up job on that pattern.


Thank you Tanya, I hope so 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I love our mutual admiration society going here. I think we have some spectacular knitters and other needle crafting women and we all bring our unique tastes and styles to share. We all profit from this exchange on so many things and subjects and we all grow from it.


 I agree with you Tanya and its a fabulous place to be 😀💞



> Jane--I could never be as organized as you. Just yesterday I was thinking about what I made this past year as it felt like I did nothing. Thought about all the intricate and wonderful shawls and other projects that everyone else did so beautifully. So in my inimical fashion I began a mental list as I drove around and discovered that I did quite a few things just not in an organized way. All I was feeling were the dry spells and lack of creative juices that kept cropping up. Had to also realize that I worked on a lot of project designs which took a lot of time, like this miter jacket which has consumed all of December. And now have to spend time setting up a Ravelry shop and maybe and the Etsy one, too.
> 
> It pays to step back and gain some perspective.


I would also love to be that organised🎄💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is hard to believe it is almost Christmas. I was fairly organized with plans for today and tomorrow (not really leaving it to the last minute), but have had to rethink as I have to go up and babysit this afternoon for my daughter as her nanny has to have an emergency dental procedure. She did say I could spend the night if I wanted, and, which I would normally take her up on, but have things to do tonight and in the morning, so need to get back home. I hope to finish the last clue of Advent Calendar scarf this evening and then get it blocked so I can give to my granddaughter. Hope to get out of here shortly and make an early start.
> 
> Sue


Will really love to see the Advent scarf. Have not tried one single section yet.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ros, I like the lavender jacket. Pretty color.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, praying for the best possible resolution on Mon morning!!

I agree, Tanya. We have built a grand thread here with us all concerned for the other and friendship abounds.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ros, the Rose Garden pattern is quite lovely. Gee, more patterns in my growing pattern stash, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn. He thinks it looks too old fashioned. I'm looking forward to seeing how the border works on grandmas rose garden.🎄💞


Actually thinking back to the blanket which had an attached border, picking up stitches would have been easy to do. Maybe a bit more bulky as the knitting happened but no more so than handling the finished blanket and fitting a pre-knit border to the edge. I think it could have been along with the blanket, too. So you might want to do a sample of the stole and play with the border before diving into the project.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice baby blanket Norma, several different stitch patterns.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well I could do the finished project list in a couple of minutes - sloooow knitter, lol.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is hard to believe it is almost Christmas. I was fairly organized with plans for today and tomorrow (not really leaving it to the last minute), but have had to rethink as I have to go up and babysit this afternoon for my daughter as her nanny has to have an emergency dental procedure. She did say I could spend the night if I wanted, and, which I would normally take her up on, but have things to do tonight and in the morning, so need to get back home. I hope to finish the last clue of Advent Calendar scarf this evening and then get it blocked so I can give to my granddaughter. Hope to get out of here shortly and make an early start.
> 
> Sue


Sue I can't wait to see your Advent Calendar Scarf 😀 I'm really looking forward to it 🎄💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I'm interested in your discussion about sewing on edgings. I've never done that. When I first started knitting lace in the mid-80s, Shetland shawls were fashionable. So after studying on it for awhile and with some experimentation, I figured out how to do an entire shawl without seams. Since then I guess I've just gotten into the habit of always knitting my edgings onto the piece. If it is a shawl and I've worked from the center out (doesn't matter if square, round or rectangular), then I apply the edging by knitting off live stitches at the rate of 1 live stitch decrease for every 2 rows of edging pattern (so at the join I do a decrease of 1 from the body and 1 from the edging with the resulting stitch becoming a part of the edge). Along those lines, I either design a mitered corner or ease the edging around the corner -- which ever style suits what I'm doing. 

If I don't have life stitches to work from, then I pick up stitches for the edging join and work as if they are "live". 

Typically, I start my edgings by casting on the edging with scrap yarn/thread -- work several rows of stockinette, then switch to the project yarn and do the edging. When I have worked around the piece (assuming you are going around), when I get back to the beginning, I carefully follow the scrap yarn and weave the two pieces together. This is sort of like a Kitchener stitch except because it is lace there are YOs etc. So I just follow the scrap yarn (very carefully), and when done, remove the scrap -- that way you have a continuous edging without a real "seam." 

If the edge is across an end (like for a stole), then I use what cast on and cast off I desire. Just making sure to keep them loose so they can be blocked.

My favorite resource for edgings is Barbara Abbey's Knitting Lace (which is available through SchoolHouse Press). It has some projects and technique discussion, but what is important to me is that it has 100+ edging patterns which are organized by width of the edging. I don't like the symbols that she uses for her patterns, so I graph all of mine before I use them. I've done this so many times, that I don't find it much of an inconvenience (wish I had saved all the graphs -- I'm sure that I've done most of them by now).

I'm wondering if this topic would be a discussion thread for us sometime in 2015? Thoughts.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ros, I like the lavender jacket. Pretty color.


Thank you MissMelba 🎄💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The baby blanket I did had a border that was knit in four pieces then sewn on. Yuck. So I modified the border pattern to knit in one piece picking up stitches on the center piece as I went. I still had to pick up an unknown number of stitches but I think that was easier than hoping my border pieces were long enough. Other than that my limited experience has been with both the mattress stitch and the kitchener stitch. Slow going but not hard.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> Sue I can't wait to see your Advent Calendar Scarf 😀 I'm really looking forward to it 🎄💞


Me too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I'm interested in your discussion about sewing on edgings. I've never done that. When I first started knitting lace in the mid-80s, Shetland shawls were fashionable. So after studying on it for awhile and with some experimentation, I figured out how to do an entire shawl without seams. Since then I guess I've just gotten into the habit of always knitting my edgings onto the piece. If it is a shawl and I've worked from the center out (doesn't matter if square, round or rectangular), then I apply the edging by knitting off live stitches at the rate of 1 live stitch decrease for every 2 rows of edging pattern (so at the join I do a decrease of 1 from the body and 1 from the edging with the resulting stitch becoming a part of the edge). Along those lines, I either design a mitered corner or ease the edging around the corner -- which ever style suits what I'm doing.
> 
> If I don't have life stitches to work from, then I pick up stitches for the edging join and work as if they are "live".
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ros, the Rose Garden pattern is quite lovely. Gee, more patterns in my growing pattern stash, lol.


Oops sorry MissMelba😀 what can I say I'm a patternaholic and a yarnaholic, but who cares 🎉🎈🎉🎄💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> Oops sorry MissMelba😀 what can I say I'm a patternaholic and a yarnaholic, but who cares 🎉🎈🎉🎄💞


You came to the right place, we are a group of enablers


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I would also love to be that organised🎄💞


I have obviously given you guys a false impression.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I, for one would be very interested. To share your knowledge would make my week!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Actually thinking back to the blanket which had an attached border, picking up stitches would have been easy to do. Maybe a bit more bulky as the knitting happened but no more so than handling the finished blanket and fitting a pre-knit border to the edge. I think it could have been along with the blanket, too. So you might want to do a sample of the stole and play with the border before diving into the project.


Yes I think that I will do a sample and see how it all works 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> I'm interested in your discussion about sewing on edgings. I've never done that. When I first started knitting lace in the mid-80s, Shetland shawls were fashionable. So after studying on it for awhile and with some experimentation, I figured out how to do an entire shawl without seams. Since then I guess I've just gotten into the habit of always knitting my edgings onto the piece. If it is a shawl and I've worked from the center out (doesn't matter if square, round or rectangular), then I apply the edging by knitting off live stitches at the rate of 1 live stitch decrease for every 2 rows of edging pattern (so at the join I do a decrease of 1 from the body and 1 from the edging with the resulting stitch becoming a part of the edge). Along those lines, I either design a mitered corner or ease the edging around the corner -- which ever style suits what I'm doing.
> 
> If I don't have life stitches to work from, then I pick up stitches for the edging join and work as if they are "live".
> 
> ...


Belle, ohhhhh yes please!!!! I would be so interested in this topic and I'm pretty sure others would be too. Sounds really wonderful. Hope it happens 🎄💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet that is a great site!! I have it bookmarked too 
I saw that Toni and all the other items.. I really like that site!
Ros maybe he thinks it is a bit more of a girls color.. I am sure it has nothing to do with your knitting but for a boy he probably would of thought it would of been more boyish in a blue or grey?? who can tell what goes through hubby's minds.. 
Julie I just got a email from my sister.. she is buying an amazing home for very little money.. she is in the similar situation.. she had to move and she wanted to buy...and she is retiring this summer and has no husband to help with the daily bills.. she didn't know what she was going to do.. she just sent me the pictures of her new home... just beautiful!! she has truly been blessed. and I am sure you will be too..
Ros that is a very pretty pattern.. 
Norma thanks for that information.. I had always thought that if I were to do a border like that then I would do it the way you do it.. it is always so nice to have a confirmation that what is in my head is really a good idea..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice baby blanket Norma, several different stitch patterns.


I agree...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have obviously given you guys a false impression.


Nooooo Jane 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have obviously given you guys a false impression.


Nooooo Jane!!!! 🎄💞 oops guess that's a double no 😀


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm interested in your discussion about sewing on edgings. I've never done that. When I first started knitting lace in the mid-80s, Shetland shawls were fashionable. So after studying on it for awhile and with some experimentation, I figured out how to do an entire shawl without seams. Since then I guess I've just gotten into the habit of always knitting my edgings onto the piece. If it is a shawl and I've worked from the center out (doesn't matter if square, round or rectangular), then I apply the edging by knitting off live stitches at the rate of 1 live stitch decrease for every 2 rows of edging pattern (so at the join I do a decrease of 1 from the body and 1 from the edging with the resulting stitch becoming a part of the edge). Along those lines, I either design a mitered corner or ease the edging around the corner -- which ever style suits what I'm doing.
> 
> If I don't have life stitches to work from, then I pick up stitches for the edging join and work as if they are "live".
> 
> ...


I think it would be a perfect addition to out group! We love learning new things for sure


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> The baby blanket I did had a border that was knit in four pieces then sewn on. Yuck. So I modified the border pattern to knit in one piece picking up stitches on the center piece as I went. I still had to pick up an unknown number of stitches but I think that was easier than hoping my border pieces were long enough. Other than that my limited experience has been with both the mattress stitch and the kitchener stitch. Slow going but not hard.


I think I've come to the conclusion that most of us don't like sewing 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros maybe he thinks it is a bit more of a girls color.. I am sure it has nothing to do with your knitting but for a boy he probably would of thought it would of been more boyish in a blue or grey?? who can tell what goes through hubby's minds..


 I made the little jacket specifically for a girl🎄💞



> Ros that is a very pretty pattern..


thank you Ronie 🎄💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> I think I've come to the conclusion that most of us don't like sewing 🎄💞


I like to sew but not knitted items. Seems when I bind off I want to be done! It's kind of like doing seam finishes when I make a dress, so much time spent on a hidden (but important) detail when I could be constructing the dress and closer to wearing it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm interested in your discussion about sewing on edgings. I've never done that. When I first started knitting lace in the mid-80s, Shetland shawls were fashionable. So after studying on it for awhile and with some experimentation, I figured out how to do an entire shawl without seams. Since then I guess I've just gotten into the habit of always knitting my edgings onto the piece. If it is a shawl and I've worked from the center out (doesn't matter if square, round or rectangular), then I apply the edging by knitting off live stitches at the rate of 1 live stitch decrease for every 2 rows of edging pattern (so at the join I do a decrease of 1 from the body and 1 from the edging with the resulting stitch becoming a part of the edge). Along those lines, I either design a mitered corner or ease the edging around the corner -- which ever style suits what I'm doing.
> 
> If I don't have life stitches to work from, then I pick up stitches for the edging join and work as if they are "live".
> 
> ...


I would be most interested for you to work this up to a 'starter'!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--a workshop on doing edgings would be terrific. Never enough to learn for knitting skills.

Schoolhouse Press does have some terrific books and patterns. Meg Swanson really grew up as the knees of the guru and we are so fortunate that she was bitten by the needle bug and has continued her mother's traditions.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Jane, I've forgotten, are you the keeper of the list of thread leaders? If so, I think I'm scheduled for 1/11 (which I plan on focussing on knitting round stuff, graphing, etc). Is there an opening in March, maybe that we could do a session on edgings?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> VintageCrochet that is a great site!! I have it bookmarked too
> I saw that Toni and all the other items.. I really like that site!
> Ros maybe he thinks it is a bit more of a girls color.. I am sure it has nothing to do with your knitting but for a boy he probably would of thought it would of been more boyish in a blue or grey?? who can tell what goes through hubby's minds..
> Julie I just got a email from my sister.. she is buying an amazing home for very little money.. she is in the similar situation.. she had to move and she wanted to buy...and she is retiring this summer and has no husband to help with the daily bills.. she didn't know what she was going to do.. she just sent me the pictures of her new home... just beautiful!! she has truly been blessed. and I am sure you will be too..
> ...


There is absolutely no way the banks here would lend on a Superannuitant- all of New Zealand by my age is supposed to have home ownership- but a growing # will be unable to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Jane, I've forgotten, are you the keeper of the list of thread leaders? If so, I think I'm scheduled for 1/11 (which I plan on focussing on knitting round stuff, graphing, etc). Is there an opening in March, maybe that we could do a session on edgings?


I think it is Toni- (TLL)


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is Toni- (TLL)


Yikes -- Toni -- didn't mean to forget and misdirect my question about the schedule. Sorry. Seems that with the everything going on, some days my head is more mushy than normal. Actually, normally it is pretty sharp, but I'm not sure about today........

In any case, same message, addressed to the Real keeper of the list.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...same message, addressed to the Real keeper of the list.


I was about to indicate that it was Toni - now I think that we should capitalize the works & make it an official title - like something from a fantasy book: 
_ *Toni - The Real Keeper of the List*_

To do justice to it, it should be done in appropriate fancy script but plain is all that this allows.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The Barbara Abbey book is on Amazon, used, for $15.00 in case anyone is interested.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This little darling arrived today with his Mum. His Dad will be here tomorrow. As you all know I need something to smile about and all of you and my darling family do that for me. We are staying with my granddaughter Keira-Lee and her family and we were all excited about Jackson and his Mum turning up today. We have a little secret surprise for Jackson for Christmas and I would love to share with you all. Jackson loves cars, trucks etc and pretends to drive them. Obviously when they are not going anywhere. We found a battery operated car for him. Until he can actually drive himself, it is remote controlled. It has a key and when you turn it on, it makes an engine sound. It has headlight, dashboard lights, indicators, music and a seatbelt. We all contributed to the cost and are so excited about giving it to him. Believe it or not I have actually managed to keep my mouth zipped so Jackson's Mum and Dad don't know anything about it. The battery is charged and it is wrapped and hidden.&#127876;&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...We found a battery operated car for him....


He will love it for sure.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I was about to indicate that it was Toni - now I think that we should capitalize the works & make it an official title - like something from a fantasy book:
> _ *Toni - The Real Keeper of the List*_
> 
> To do justice to it, it should be done in appropriate fancy script but plain is all that this allows.


I love it!!!! 🎄💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A Ferrari, huh! He better treasure it for a long time. It should be fun to watch him


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that is lovely present. He will love it :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He will love it for sure.


I'm sure he will. Jackson will be getting it a day early so he has time for all of us to enjoy watching him play, because they have to go somewhere else as well on Christmas Day. He won't know this year that we've brought it forward one day. 🎄💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I was about to indicate that it was Toni - now I think that we should capitalize the works & make it an official title - like something from a fantasy book:
> _ *Toni - The Real Keeper of the List*_
> 
> To do justice to it, it should be done in appropriate fancy script but plain is all that this allows.


Some sort extreme Gothic script would be lovely!! Maybe then, I'd remember. Great idea.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> A Ferrari, huh! He better treasure it for a long time. It should be fun to watch him


It will be his only one!!! I'm hoping I can post a little video of him in it for you all to see, if I can 🎄💞 it is so cute. Ferrari prancing horses on it. Red brake pads on the wheels. Wing mirrors that move. I love it 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that is lovely present. He will love it :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, he sure will, he loves pretending to drive 🎄💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was about to indicate that it was Toni - now I think that we should capitalize the works & make it an official title - like something from a fantasy book:
> _ *Toni - The Real Keeper of the List*_
> 
> To do justice to it, it should be done in appropriate fancy script but plain is all that this allows.


Toni definitely deserves credit for keeping things running smoothly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> This little darling arrived today with his Mum. His Dad will be here tomorrow. As you all know I need something to smile about and all of you and my darling family do that for me. We are staying with my granddaughter Keira-Lee and her family and we were all excited about Jackson and his Mum turning up today. We have a little secret surprise for Jackson for Christmas and I would love to share with you all. Jackson loves cars, trucks etc and pretends to drive them. Obviously when they are not going anywhere. We found a battery operated car for him. Until he can actually drive himself, it is remote controlled. It has a key and when you turn it on, it makes an engine sound. It has headlight, dashboard lights, indicators, music and a seatbelt. We all contributed to the cost and are so excited about giving it to him. Believe it or not I have actually managed to keep my mouth zipped so Jackson's Mum and Dad don't know anything about it. The battery is charged and it is wrapped and hidden.🎄💞


I used to be so envious of the pedal driven cars inevitably given to my brothers, not me! You must show us Jackson 'driving' photos, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to be so envious of the pedal driven cars inevitably given to my brothers, not me! You must show us Jackson 'driving' photos, Ros!


Definitely Julie, I would love too 🎄💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Definitely Julie, I would love too 🎄💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

I finally got back on Pinterest to find the links to the crochet patterns that I found. There doesn't seem to be very clear links to get them. I am wondering if you can get to my Crochet Board from the Knitting Board link in my signature?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, praying for the best possible resolution on Mon morning!!
> 
> I agree, Tanya. We have built a grand thread here with us all concerned for the other and friendship abounds.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are all so great to spend time with. 

edit: and I sure hope you get good results on Monday, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> This little darling arrived today with his Mum. His Dad will be here tomorrow. As you all know I need something to smile about and all of you and my darling family do that for me. We are staying with my granddaughter Keira-Lee and her family and we were all excited about Jackson and his Mum turning up today. We have a little secret surprise for Jackson for Christmas and I would love to share with you all. Jackson loves cars, trucks etc and pretends to drive them. Obviously when they are not going anywhere. We found a battery operated car for him. Until he can actually drive himself, it is remote controlled. It has a key and when you turn it on, it makes an engine sound. It has headlight, dashboard lights, indicators, music and a seatbelt. We all contributed to the cost and are so excited about giving it to him. Believe it or not I have actually managed to keep my mouth zipped so Jackson's Mum and Dad don't know anything about it. The battery is charged and it is wrapped and hidden.🎄💞


What fun! He will love it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Yikes -- Toni -- didn't mean to forget and misdirect my question about the schedule. Sorry. Seems that with the everything going on, some days my head is more mushy than normal. Actually, normally it is pretty sharp, but I'm not sure about today........
> 
> In any case, same message, addressed to the Real keeper of the list.


Pooh! No problem, Belle! The next opening on our calendar is February 22 and every two weeks or so (we're flexible) after that. Just let me know when you think you would like to do this. I think it will be a great topic to cover!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Enjoy your family time, everyone! I need to get chasing after those dust bunnies again. 

*[red]Merry Christmas![/red]*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris - the puppy was listed on Craig's List and one of my girls found her there. The current owner works long hours and was not able to invest the time she needed for her training. It will be interesting to see how it goes. Tomorrow is the big day! 

*Merry Christmas![/color=red]* Well, I sure don't know why this isn't showing up in bold, red letters. :? The thought is the same though, Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are all so great to spend time with.
> 
> edit: and I sure hope you get good results on Monday, Julie!


Wednesday here now! Christmas Eve!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, what an excellent idea. I really like your method. I could actually follow what you were saying. Looking forward to that topic. 

Ros, Jackson will be a joy to watch with his new toy.  Yes, pictures please.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ros - as a car girl I think that a sports car is the best choice  Can never have enough horsepower!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Jane, I've forgotten, are you the keeper of the list of thread leaders? If so, I think I'm scheduled for 1/11 (which I plan on focussing on knitting round stuff, graphing, etc). Is there an opening in March, maybe that we could do a session on edgings?


ooh, round things! Cool!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, round things! Cool!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I finally got back on Pinterest to find the links to the crochet patterns that I found. There doesn't seem to be very clear links to get them. I am wondering if you can get to my Crochet Board from the Knitting Board link in my signature?


Yes, click on your name at the top and your boards come up. Scroll down to the crochet board. Now which patterns are you talking about?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, click on your name at the top and your boards come up. Scroll down to the crochet board. Now which patterns are you talking about?


There were some really fun ones - poinsettia, Celtic knot, 3D flowers, a crazy stitch cap, etc.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya and Toni, can you give me the link to the crochet site you are talking about. I have gone back about 20 pages and can't find the link.

Thanks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--click the link below Toni's post where you will see her Pinterest link. When you get there click on her name and all her boards should open up. Scroll down to the crochet board and click on it. You can see she spends a lot of time collecting some very interesting things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--I think you are worse than I am when it comes to looking up patterns and designs. Such a disease we have (LOL). I did see some nice tatting projects on your board and loved the sea creators and some of the flowers that looked like dried flowers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, they want me to sign up to Pintrest. If I do I will never have a life or knit another stitch, I will spend so much time on the computer. 

Thanks, Tanya, for telling me how to do it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--I think you are worse than I am when it comes to looking up patterns and designs. Such a disease we have (LOL). I did see some nice tatting projects on your board and loved the sea creators and some of the flowers that looked like dried flowers.


They are pretty easy to collect.  I have put some interesting things on the color board after we had that little workshop with Designer1234.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> They are pretty easy to collect.  I have put some interesting things on the color board after we had that little workshop with Designer1234.


I know they are easy to collect, first one, then another, and another ad infinitum and with half of them there is the search for the patterns, etc. Very easy indeed!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a place I hope will work out!


My thoughts and prayers will be joining all the others already with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

brain56 said:


> My thoughts and prayers will be joining all the others already with you.


That is very kind of you! Thanks.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> This little darling arrived today with his Mum. His Dad will be here tomorrow. As you all know I need something to smile about and all of you and my darling family do that for me. We are staying with my granddaughter Keira-Lee and her family and we were all excited about Jackson and his Mum turning up today. We have a little secret surprise for Jackson for Christmas and I would love to share with you all. Jackson loves cars, trucks etc and pretends to drive them. Obviously when they are not going anywhere. We found a battery operated car for him. Until he can actually drive himself, it is remote controlled. It has a key and when you turn it on, it makes an engine sound. It has headlight, dashboard lights, indicators, music and a seatbelt. We all contributed to the cost and are so excited about giving it to him. Believe it or not I have actually managed to keep my mouth zipped so Jackson's Mum and Dad don't know anything about it. The battery is charged and it is wrapped and hidden.&#55356;&#57220;&#55357;&#56478;


Ros, what a beautiful picture on the beach. Jackson is going to love his new Ferrari!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

brain56 said:


> My thoughts and prayers will be joining all the others already with you.


Julie, my sentiments as well.

Belle, would really like to see you do a topic on borders.

Toni, glad to hear that you are saving a dog from who knows what. There are some really sick people out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, my sentiments as well.
> 
> Belle, would really like to see you do a topic on borders.
> 
> Toni, glad to hear that you are saving a dog from who knows what. There are some really sick people out there.


Thank you, Chris!!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

This video is too funny, just have to share it - cats in Xmas trees. LOL
http://faithtap.com/2242/cats-versus-christmas-trees/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> thank you Ronie 🎄💞


Oh then I have no idea why he wouldn't like it  I think its darling


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow we have been busy today!!! I have to make cookies and I am only half way through the posts... I'm tired and my dyslexia is in full force right now ... But I want to add.... I love the title "Keeper of the List" and I think Jackson is adorable... Belle I am so looking forward to your Lace Party.. My Aunt gave me some crochet thread and I want to make her something with it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev you are very right about Pinterest... I call it my happy place... nothing put me in a great mood any quicker than strolling through all my pins of everything I love!! but it is so time consuming.. it is really good for those nights/mornings we can't sleep 
Have any of you on Pineterest notice how many pins have come through ... wow I get a dozen or more everytime I click on my emails... and its normally all the same item..  I'm about to delete them LOL

Ok Cookie time!!! hubby is pacing...LOL
Merry Christmas Julie and all who are celebrating Christmas Eve today


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

And Happy 8th Day of Hannakh (sp? sorry!) for those who are celebrating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev you are very right about Pinterest... I call it my happy place... nothing put me in a great mood any quicker than strolling through all my pins of everything I love!! but it is so time consuming.. it is really good for those nights/mornings we can't sleep
> Have any of you on Pineterest notice how many pins have come through ... wow I get a dozen or more everytime I click on my emails... and its normally all the same item..  I'm about to delete them LOL
> 
> Ok Cookie time!!! hubby is pacing...LOL
> Merry Christmas Julie and all who are celebrating Christmas Eve today


It does make one more aware of how vast is our planet! I will light my candles again tonight by my miniature tree. We had more Carol singing last night. I have my three parcels to unwrap on the Buffet- I know the one from Christchurch will be late- it is hard for Bronwen to be there for every one. Her 13th Wedding Anniversary today. and in exactly one month DGD turns 12.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> This video is too funny, just have to share it - cats in Xmas trees. LOL
> http://faithtap.com/2242/cats-versus-christmas-trees/


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Ros, that is going to be a fun surprise for Jackson and parents. It will be so exciting to see his reaction. Hope you can get it on camera!

Enjoyed the cat video Chris. 

I made cookies yesterday and they are already gone. I did get some in the mail to DD and family! Enjoy making and eating yours Roni.

Belle, I would also like to hear more about edgings and ways to add them on " painlessly"  

Julie, so glad you can take time to enjoy a Christmas celebration.

Wishing all joy and love for a very Happy Holiday.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> What fun! He will love it!


Thank you Pam, I'm not sure who will have the most fun, all of us watching and remote controlling Jackson or Jackson himself 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Enjoy your family time, everyone! I need to get chasing after those dust bunnies again.
> 
> *[red]Merry Christmas![/red]*


Thank you Toni, hope you do too!! 🎄💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--my dilemma with Pinterest and Ravelry, too. So easy to get lost in the process. I have been somewhat disciplined about going there too often but it is also a great place to look for information on techniques and specific pattern types. 

Had such a nice thing happen today. Listened to my message machine and discovered one from a woman who I haven't talked to in years. i met her when I was going into the prison to do work and we stayed in touch when she got out. She has become a very active political person and been involved with the same people for decades now. I felt so proud of her and we had a great talk with promises of her coming upstate to spend some time together. 

Then a man I met at the garage last month called me to talk about a school district bond. That was also meaningful and maybe we will get something together to defeat this $52 million bond--for the 3rd or 4th time. This district suffers from a lot of hubris and can't respect the community.

I am not a cookie baker or a big holiday person but I definitely love to have people fill my life with good sharing and community connections.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, what an excellent idea. I really like your method. I could actually follow what you were saying. Looking forward to that topic.
> 
> Ros, Jackson will be a joy to watch with his new toy.  Yes, pictures please.


Ohhhh definitely, it will be all set up, cameras and video, can't wait. He's getting it today when his daddy gets here 🎄💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, hope you do too!! 🎄💞


Thank you, Ros. I am sure we will.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ros - as a car girl I think that a sports car is the best choice  Can never have enough horsepower!


Thank you, when we were looking they had a Range Rover and told us they had a Ferrari but they were sold out. So we paid for the Range Rover and we're just waiting and the store assistant came up to us with a Ferrari in a box and said a mistake had been made and they had one if we wanted to change our minds. Could not get to the counter quick enough. Same price and we love it. 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, what a beautiful picture on the beach. Jackson is going to love his new Ferrari!


Thank you Chris, this is just over the road from my daughters home where we are staying, I'm looking at the beach from my bedroom window, it's only a few steps away. I was very restrained only posting one pic of him on the beach and he is definitely going to love his broom broom. That's what he says when he plays with cars 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> This video is too funny, just have to share it - cats in Xmas trees. LOL
> http://faithtap.com/2242/cats-versus-christmas-trees/


Soooo funny, thanks for sharing 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh then I have no idea why he wouldn't like it  I think its darling


Thank you Ronie 🎄💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a million things to do still. Have been working late and going in early so that I can leave work early tomorrow. Then come home and make sure the cats have plenty of food and pack the car and then off to see my sisters in NJ. I decided I needed to not stay alone this year. Sure I get to see the grandkids on Xmas morning but I need the old traditional Xmas Eve this year. So in case I don't get back online too soon I want to wish everyone a Blessed Christmas. Happy Chanukah, merry Solstice (a day late I believe I am) and etc.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I have a million things to do still. Have been working late and going in early so that I can leave work early tomorrow. Then come home and make sure the cats have plenty of food and pack the car and then off to see my sisters in NJ. I decided I needed to not stay alone this year. Sure I get to see the grandkids on Xmas morning but I need the old traditional Xmas Eve this year. So in case I don't get back online too soon I want to wish everyone a Blessed Christmas. Happy Chanukah, merry Solstice (a day late I believe I am) and etc.


I wish the same for everyone too 🎄💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great video Chris.. It sounds like your going to be very busy... I hope you can relax some over the next few days


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I was having fun going back 10 to 15 pages. I have NO problem with providing script work for entry in our holiday celebration.

I picked up 3 different colors at a local Michael's: http://www.michaels.com/impeccable-yarn-solid/M10108918.html

I've just saved the link...so I can look for the Kelly and Forest Greens. They're currently out of stock for the two colors...but if anyone has them (I know each is 678 yards per skein - which means I don't have to make a surgeon's knot unless I am combining for either a heel/toe or scarf/shawl. @ $3 a skein...I don't think any of my stash example teachers will fault me!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Another Christmas present for myself ---> just made and paid for another set of 1.75mm circulars (ebay transaction). Could not resist as, including shipping, under $5 USD. I'm only ordering sets or individual (60 inch) depending on project needed. With 2 socks that can be started with the same size mm circulars...don't have to learn Magic Loop knitting. I do have Boye DPN - intended for lace or holding needles for cables.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Had to show off my socks ...


Lovely colourway - looking good.
And regarding TKOTL - yes , that will do the trick.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah, Happy Kwanza... to one & all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

For those of you who need help building up a pattern stash - shawl pattern free until January 1:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dance-with-dragons

Another - a cowl pattern - free until January15:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/judiths-a-kicker-cowl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BTW--In reading through Ravelry files, it says that if you save a free file in your library and then it goes on sale, your free offer will be saved. Haven't tried this yet, but it would easy to check out-say with one of the patterns Jane just sent. I would download it and save in another place, but then also ear mark it to try and open after the promo period ends.

Thank you everyone for the season's greetings and so delighted to see Solstice and Kwanza included. They are my holidays. Wish everyone a great Christmas and hope their Hannukah was wonderful. I hear the temps will go way up on Xmas in the NE.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> BTW--In reading through Ravelry files, it says that if you save a free file in your library and then it goes on sale, your free offer will be saved. Haven't tried this yet, but it would easy to check out-say with one of the patterns Jane just sent. I would download it and save in another place, but then also ear mark it to try and open after the promo period ends.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the season's greetings and so delighted to see Solstice and Kwanza included. They are my holidays. Wish everyone a great Christmas and hope their Hannukah was wonderful. I hear the temps will go way up on Xmas in the NE.


Yay for rising temps! I say bah humbug to snow. 
Tanya, yes I have several patterns in my Ravelry library that were free initially, like the Wingspan. It is still in my library and I can still download the pattern.

And Jane, thanks to you my library has just increased. It's a good thing we don't have to pay for storage space on Ravelry.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> For those of you who need help building up a pattern stash - shawl pattern free until January 1:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dance-with-dragons
> 
> Another - a cowl pattern - free until January15:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/judiths-a-kicker-cowl


Thanks Jane 🎄💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yay for rising temps! I say bah humbug to snow.
> Tanya, yes I have several patterns in my Ravelry library that were free initially, like the Wingspan. It is still in my library and I can still download the pattern.
> 
> And Jane, thanks to you my library has just increased. It's a good thing we don't have to pay for storage space on Ravelry.


Well I say 'Bah Humbug' to fireworks in the middle of Summer. it is nearly half an hour into Christmas day now, and the fireworks have been going off all around, locally. Always it seems the accidents occur to children- missing digits- appalling burns, all because home fireworks are being sold. We did have a total sales ban a long time ago- don't know what happened to that, more is the pity.
I will wish Australia Happy Christmas! in a few more hours!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I say "BAH HUMBUG" too :thumbdown:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Oh my, I have photos and a little video of Jackson in his car. I have narrowed it down to 10 photos. It's my daughter's fault she takes great photos. Is it too many? Or should I post them in general chit chat? Don't want to bore anyone &#127876;&#128158;


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ros -- We are waiting anxiously.....


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- We are waiting anxiously.....


So happy to oblige 😀😀😀😀🎄🎄🎄🎄


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here is Jackson 😀🎄
for the video click here:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152456158032413


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Isn't he delightful!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that was WONDERFUL :thumbup: :thumbup: He is gorgeous.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Isn't he delightful!!!!


Thank you Belle, he sure is, my daughter has just downloaded a video of Jackson driving his car 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that was WONDERFUL :thumbup: :thumbup: He is gorgeous.


Thank you Norma, he loves it 🎄💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all who have Christmas today... Jackson sure is a cutie!! Those pics take me back to when my nephew got his first car  I don't know what make it was but it was also a little red one.. he dad couldn't help himself.. then as he got older he got a bigger one... My sister was not happy about either one.... at least the bigger one was a outside ONLY car.. 
I finished wrapping gifts yesterday.. the tree is full... I deliver cookies to everyone today after work and get everything ready and around... it is going to be great  

Kaixixang those socks are going to be great! I have 2 #2(US) 60inch needles and 1 #1 and plan on getting another #1 just for socks and fine work.. So much easier than Magic Loop.. I do 2 at a time with 2 needles. I love the colors you are using and the yarn seems like a winner... that is a lot of yarn on 1 skein and it sure makes life so much easier than having to add all the time.. 
I love Toni's title you wrote it out very pretty..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I say 'Bah Humbug' to fireworks in the middle of Summer. it is nearly half an hour into Christmas day now, and the fireworks have been going off all around, locally. Always it seems the accidents occur to children- missing digits- appalling burns, all because home fireworks are being sold. We did have a total sales ban a long time ago- don't know what happened to that, more is the pity.
> I will wish Australia Happy Christmas! in a few more hours!


We have fireworks every 4th of July... I sure hope they never ban home fireworks.. of all the Holiday's that seems to be the one they have left alone...  although you can't buy firecrackers any more.. that changed way back in the 60's... but my country seems to think the normal fireworks are fine.  We have huge celebrations through out the year with great firework displays .. I do have to say though there seems to always be one neighbor who thinks 2am is a good time to set some off..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I say "BAH HUMBUG" too :thumbdown:


A little bit early to wish you Happy Christmas for the actual day- being Afternoon Christmas Eve! (for Britain) I am so glad you agree on the fireworks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here is Jackson 😀🎄
> for the video click here:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here is Jackson ...


Precious angel!
They could all bear captions but #7 is my favourite - I can imagine all kinds of words of wisdom from him about "life on the road". You do have to talk to him about that "Look Ma, no hands" bit, though.
So now I have to share with you a link to my favourite Christmas song - the choice being somewhat influenced by the fact that our son came to us just before Christmas - _Tiny Angels_ sung by Roger Whitaker:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Julie!! Have a wonderful day.

Ros, those pictures of Jackson are priceless!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Merry Christmas, Julie!! Have a wonderful day.
> 
> Ros, those pictures of Jackson are priceless!!


Thanks Bev! I will open my presents in about 5 hours time! And I know there is one coming later from Bronwen and family in Christchurch- that will be more of a New Years gift by then.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Merry Christmas to all who have Christmas today... Jackson sure is a cutie!! Those pics take me back to when my nephew got his first car  I don't know what make it was but it was also a little red one.. he dad couldn't help himself.. then as he got older he got a bigger one... My sister was not happy about either one.... at least the bigger one was a outside ONLY car..


 Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it and happy holidays😀 Little cars are definitely great fun 😀 Jackson loves his 🎄

[qoute]I love Toni's title you wrote it out very pretty.. [/quote]

It's great, I love it too 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are wonderful shots of a very special moment in Jackson's life. And sharing the video as a link works very well for me. A very special young man!


Thank you Julie, he is a very special little boy. Jane took about 140 photos of Jackson in his little red car and quite a bit of video footage. Watching his Mum and Dad watching Jackson open his gift was priceless, they couldn't believe it. We all had such a great time and so did people passing by 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Precious angel!
> They could all bear captions but #7 is my favourite - I can imagine all kinds of words of wisdom from him about "life on the road". You do have to talk to him about that "Look Ma, no hands" bit, though.
> So now I have to share with you a link to my favourite Christmas song - the choice being somewhat influenced by the fact that our son came to us just before Christmas - _Tiny Angels_ sung by Roger Whitaker:
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Merry Christmas, Julie!! Have a wonderful day.
> 
> Ros, those pictures of Jackson are priceless!!


oops double post 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Merry Christmas, Julie!! Have a wonderful day.
> 
> Ros, those pictures of Jackson are priceless!!


Thank you Bev, it was loads of fun watching him have so much fun🎄💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You are all so funny! "the real keeper of the list"! I am just so glad we have all managed to "meet" and can share bits of our lives, learn about yarn and what we can do with it. Thank you. 

Merry Christmas!!! (Our girls surprised us last night. We now have a very lively household. The puppy is going to be fun! She is a real sweetheart.  )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that was WONDERFUL :thumbup: :thumbup: He is gorgeous.


I totally agree!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...
> Thank you also for sharing that song, I have never heard it before, it's really lovely...


My son sometimes plays it to tease me because it always makes me cry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, he is a very special little boy. Jane took about 140 photos of Jackson in his little red car and quite a bit of video footage. Watching his Mum and Dad watching Jackson open his gift was priceless, they couldn't believe it. We all had such a great time and so did people passing by 🎄💞


It looks quite an extensive area of sand dunes- ideal for a little fellow to have his first experience of 'driving'!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas to ALL! If you celebrate this holiday as something else, I truly hope your day is or was just as special. Christmas is my experience so it is on my "radar". 

So much has happened since my last post, I will not comment on all. But in a quick summary.

Thanks for posting all the lovely lace work especially, and also the other forms of knitting. Truly beautiful choices in patterns, yarn and exemplary workmanship. 

Belle, you had a beautiful booth for your tasty treats. It is probably a good thing that distance kept me from showing up and making purchases Your offer of adding borders as a topic is an excellent idea. I, too, will be interested in it.

Ros, your DGS is an absolute "keeper". Thank you for sharing some special moments in his life.

Your workshops, Tony and Tanya should be excellent! You will both do great with them. It is good to see that Ronie is your test knitter for your projects, Tony. You know, Toni, it is good to have such a good test knitter in your pocket for when you get your own shop.  The colors on your, MV, Tanya are excellent The finished piece should be very special. 

Julie, I wish the very best for you in your move and all of the other details that you will have to deal with in this process. It surely is your turn for good things to happen. 

KX, excellent work on the title for TLL, keeper of the schedule and the colorful Merry Christmas. 

Best wishes to all for a very healthy, fulfilling and happy new year.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> You are all so funny! "the real keeper of the list"! I am just so glad we have all managed to "meet" and can share bits of our lives, learn about yarn and what we can do with it. Thank you.


 I love "the real keeper of the list" too cute!!! Great title.



> Merry Christmas!!! (Our girls surprised us last night. We now have a very lively household. The puppy is going to be fun! She is a real sweetheart.  )


 Have we seen a photo of this adorable puppy? I hope I didn't miss it 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I totally agree!!!


Thank you Toni 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My son sometimes plays it to tease me because it always makes me cry.


Oh that's a bit naughty.😥🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks quite an extensive area of sand dunes- ideal for a little fellow to have his first experience of 'driving'!


Thanks Julie, it is an ideal spot for him 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Merry Christmas to ALL! If you celebrate this holiday as something else, I truly hope your day is or was just as special. Christmas is my experience so it is on my "radar".
> 
> So much has happened since my last post, I will not comment on all. But in a quick summary.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jan, you're welcome 🎄💞


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

My old cat used to make Douglas the fir tree talk incessantly. Couldn't figure out why the batteries died so quick, till I caught her in the act!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is the gift that I knit for the mother of my son's girlfriend.
The pattern is Definitely Diagonal Scarf by Kris Basta but I changed it a bit:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/definitely-diagonal-scarf
I am not fussy about garter stitch so I thought that I would make one short section stocking stitch instead. As I knit along, I realized that there was a problem but it wasn't clear to me at first: turns out that the section that gets repeated has an odd number of rows which makes row 1 RS one time then WS the next - which is what gives the zig-zag effect. My eyelets are all aligned in the same direction. Oh, well, ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the gift that I knit for the mother of my son's girlfriend.
> The pattern is Definitely Diagonal Scarf by Kris Basta but I changed it a bit:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/definitely-diagonal-scarf
> I am not fussy about garter stitch so I thought that I would make one short section stocking stitch instead. As I knit along, I realized that there was a problem but it wasn't clear to me at first: turns out that the section that gets repeated has an odd number of rows which makes row 1 RS one time then WS the next - which is what gives the zig-zag effect. My eyelets are all aligned in the same direction. Oh, well, ...


I think it's gorgeous and I love the colour 🎄💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, I wish the very best for you in your move and all of the other details that you will have to deal with in this process. It surely is your turn for good things to happen.
> ...


Thanks so much Jan! Just managing to keep relaxed and head above water. Not so very much longer now till Monday when I should know better where I stand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, it is an ideal spot for him 🎄💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Jan! Just managing to keep relaxed and head above water. Not so very much longer now till Monday when I should know better where I stand.


Keeping our fingers crossed for you Julie, hope all goes well 🎄💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Keeping our fingers crossed for you Julie, hope all goes well 🎄💞


Thanks so much, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Ros!


You're welcome Julie 🎄💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane 🎄💞


And from me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here is Jackson 😀🎄
> for the video click here:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

To all of you a wonderful holiday, we are all different people with one uniting theme.HAPPY YARNMAS to all and to all a good Knit!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely wonderful!


Thank you Pam, definitely a fun day 🎄💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the gift that I knit for the mother of my son's girlfriend.
> The pattern is Definitely Diagonal Scarf by Kris Basta but I changed it a bit:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/definitely-diagonal-scarf
> I am not fussy about garter stitch so I thought that I would make one short section stocking stitch instead. As I knit along, I realized that there was a problem but it wasn't clear to me at first: turns out that the section that gets repeated has an odd number of rows which makes row 1 RS one time then WS the next - which is what gives the zig-zag effect. My eyelets are all aligned in the same direction. Oh, well, ...


I think it's lovely and a beautiful color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I think it's gorgeous and I love the colour 🎄💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it's lovely and a beautiful color.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are wonderful shots of a very special moment in Jackson's life. And sharing the video as a link works very well for me. A very special young man!


Jackson exemplifies the "Spirit of Christmas".
Blessings and Joy to all, here.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jackson looks so happy with his new car Ros, very nice.

Love that color Jane. I have that same pattern saved but your modification is great.

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I want to wish you all a wonderful holiday season and also a thank you to all of you for making me feel so welcome here at the Lace Party! You are all great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Love that color Jane.


Thank you - it is the recipient's favourite colour but I like it, too.


> I have that same pattern saved but your modification is great....


I tried it a couple of times before but was never pleased with the yarn choice. I had hoped that a variegated yarn would work but I didn't like it with the texture that the pattern creates.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I tried it a couple of times before but was never pleased with the yarn choice. I had hoped that a variegated yarn would work but I didn't like it with the texture that the pattern creates.


Good tip, thanks.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

After seeing a variation of Bah! Humbug! defined verbally on an action Sitcom (NCIS - original version)...I just looked it up to see if it had references: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humbug

I'm enjoying my Christmas Eve...Mom is enjoying Physical Therapy for HER legs. My legs are enjoying the older pair that are now TOO large for long term wearing of the third layer (it keeps dropping past my knee - on both legs). I'm all alone and enjoying the rain sounds outside.

After reading the information from the link above...I decided to go ahead and post it. More than one language is represented...and it's a fun read.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I want to wish you all a wonderful holiday season and also a thank you to all of you for making me feel so welcome here at the Lace Party! You are all great!


We love having you, Miss Pam.

And Christmas blessing to you also, Brain56.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> To all of you a wonderful holiday, we are all different people with one uniting theme.HAPPY YARNMAS to all and to all a good Knit!


Very good Sharonreed. Many same to you and all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND SEASONS GREETINGS FOR THOSE WHO DONT CELEBRATE CHRISTMAS. My best wishes to all my friends on the lace party!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Sharon, I loved your Happy Yarnmas! 

And, Shirley, what a lovely Christmas greeting.

Merry Christmas to all-Happy Holidays to all. So thankful for each one of you!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

So enjoyed the pictures of Jackson. He is very precious and the expressions on his face with his new car are priceless. 

Jane, the shawl is beautiful and it is my favorite color as well. I don't think anyone will know that you made a modification. It seems to be just the way it is supposed to be - perfect! 

Kaixixang, that was an interesting read. 

Thanks for all holiday wishes. Shirley, your card is beautiful. I am also happy and thankful to have you all as lace party friends!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, the shawl is beautiful...


Thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone.. its so good to see some familiar names pop in  I hope everyone is enjoying their day.. I have the Ham in the oven and will get the rest together will all of us helping.. 
I worked on my MV this afternoon.. then realized that I did the arm hole not exactly like they say  so maybe it will work or maybe not.. I will know more once I get a few inches done.. I am thinking since I increased every row instead of every other row that it will work just fine.. and my short side is still on the short side LOL who knows if I had done it backwards maybe I would of had a whole new design 

I'll most likely check in tomorrow...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

* Merry Christmas  and Happy New Year *
May everyone have save travels and an enjoyable time with family and friends.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We love having you, Miss Pam.
> 
> And Christmas blessing to you also, Brain56.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND SEASONS GREETINGS FOR THOSE WHO DONT CELEBRATE CHRISTMAS. My best wishes to all my friends on the lace party!


Thanks, Shirley!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sharynreed said:


> To all of you a wonderful holiday, we are all different people with one uniting theme.HAPPY YARNMAS to all and to all a good Knit!


Thank you, I wish you the same 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Jackson exemplifies the "Spirit of Christmas".
> Blessings and Joy to all, here.


Thank you, that's really sweet of you to say, he had a wonderful time. I wish the same for you 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Jackson exemplifies the "Spirit of Christmas".
> Blessings and Joy to all, here.


Oops sorry double post 😀🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Jackson looks so happy with his new car Ros, very nice.
> 
> Love that color Jane. I have that same pattern saved but your modification is great.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all


Thank you, Jackson is having a great time, so are we!!!

Merry Christmas and a safe and happy holidays to all 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I want to wish you all a wonderful holiday season and also a thank you to all of you for making me feel so welcome here at the Lace Party! You are all great!


I agree with all of this, thank you everyone from me too. You are all great friends 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND SEASONS GREETINGS FOR THOSE WHO DONT CELEBRATE CHRISTMAS. My best wishes to all my friends on the lace party!


Merry Christmas to you too 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> So enjoyed the pictures of Jackson. He is very precious and the expressions on his face with his new car are priceless.
> 
> Jane, the shawl is beautiful and it is my favorite color as well. I don't think anyone will know that you made a modification. It seems to be just the way it is supposed to be - perfect!
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> * Merry Christmas  and Happy New Year *
> May everyone have save travels and an enjoyable time with family and friends.


Thank you Tricia, I wish the same for you 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

We are still at daughter Jane's home, Jackson was in his car out the front and the two little kids visiting next door were watching him through the gate. So Jane went over and asked if they would like to have a ride. They are aged 2 1/2 and 4 years old. They had a great time and were able to drive themselves. Great to know Jackson can have his car till at least 4 years old. I'm really proud of Jackson for sharing his car, no tears or tantrums, pretty good for a 1 year old. &#128512;&#127876;&#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is so good to hear of all of the various celebrations going on all over the world. God bless you all.

The blue shawl is gorgeous! I like it just the way it is. 

Here is the requested photo of our precious puppy. 

AND a doily from KX for a friend of mine! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is so good to hear of all of the various celebrations going on all over the world. God bless you all.
> 
> The blue shawl is gorgeous! I like it just the way it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the photos Toni, your puppy is so gorgeous and a beautiful Ray of Sun Shine doily 🎄💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The blue shawl is gorgeous!


Thank you 


> Here is the requested photo of our precious puppy.


Darling dog - looks a little worried but secure, just the same. He has some Lab in him, I think.


> AND a doily from KX for a friend of mine! ...


What a nice gesture.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pics, Ros. Looks like he loves the car.

Sue


RosD said:


> Here is Jackson 😀🎄
> for the video click here:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful, Jane. I am sure she will love it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is the gift that I knit for the mother of my son's girlfriend.
> The pattern is Definitely Diagonal Scarf by Kris Basta but I changed it a bit:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/definitely-diagonal-scarf
> I am not fussy about garter stitch so I thought that I would make one short section stocking stitch instead. As I knit along, I realized that there was a problem but it wasn't clear to me at first: turns out that the section that gets repeated has an odd number of rows which makes row 1 RS one time then WS the next - which is what gives the zig-zag effect. My eyelets are all aligned in the same direction. Oh, well, ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Cute pics, Ros. Looks like he loves the car.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, he sure does 🎄💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I enjoyed seeing your shawl. I thought the yarnovers look quite happy where they are. 

Love that Ray of Sunshine doily. Great work Kaixixang. Thanks for sharing, Toni. 

Finally figured out how to make the eyelet part of the eyelet shawl work with the star spine. I wasn't doing the increase the same on each side of the spine. We'll see if I remember how to do it tomorrow. Ha!!

Good luck, Ronie, on your arm hole. I am ready to start. Just have not had the peace and quiet needed to get started.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking at the work from the angle TLL shot my project...I'm preening with pride...and here I was worried that the joining would be not as good as a center-start doily.

Now to impatiently await my other set of 1.75mm circulars. I'll do my best to finish a few started projects...including the one of 3 sock pairs. The second sock will have to wait for the coming circulars.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Nadolig Llawen/Merry Christmas from sunny Wales.

This is how it is pronounced:






For those of you interested in folk songs. This tradition is alive and well here:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's beautiful, Jane. I am sure she will love it.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I enjoyed seeing your shawl...


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love your scarf, Jane. Beautiful colour and wonderful knit!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, a sweet pup and lovely doily :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Nadolig Llawen/Merry Christmas from sunny Wales.
> 
> This is how it is pronounced:
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Love your scarf, Jane. Beautiful colour and wonderful knit!!


Thank you 
It was quick & easy - a very satisfying type of project, actually.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Nadolig Llawen/Merry Christmas from sunny Wales.
> 
> This is how it is pronounced:
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--the pup looks beautiful: such a shiny coat. And the doily is beautifully done. I think I recall KX making it. Great work KX.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND SEASONS GREETINGS FOR THOSE WHO DONT CELEBRATE CHRISTMAS. My best wishes to all my friends on the lace party!


Beautiful 'card' Shirley. And a very happy and healthy holiday season to you, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Cute dog Toni. Looks like he will get a lot of loving. Very pretty sunshine doily from Kaixixang too. 

Norma, thank you for sharing your heritage. The carol was so beautifully sung. I enjoyed listening to it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... Merry Christmas... I am up and ready to go at 5:30am hubby is up the fur babies are up but we have 2 still a sleep.. I have no idea what time they went to bed but I told them we would be up early ... 

Toni your puppy is so cute.. she looks a bit like mine only bigger  The doily is very pretty!! Kaixixang you did a very nice job with it!

Norma thanks for sharing the link!! I love hearing different languages and I am sure if I practiced it I could pronounce it  My co-worker's dad is from Wales  he would be surprised if I got it right LOL

Have a wonderful and safe day!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all. My best wishes for a delightful day and a joyous season.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good morning and Merry Christmas! I see I am not the only one checking in at the Lace Party today. Great looking pup and nice work on the doily KX.  <3


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gifts opened, breakfast (including cranberry pie) eaten. Now comes the relaxing. Have a blessed day all!!!

Norma, really enjoyed the Welsh lesson this morning. Loved the harmony. 

Pretty puppy, Toni.

Hugs to all!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good morning and Merry Christmas! I see I am not the only one checking in at the Lace Party today. Great looking pup and nice work on the doily KX.  <3


Yes, Melanie. Thought I would be the only one around today but I see we are all addicted to each other.

Must tell you that it is utterly gorgeous here today. The rain passed finally and the light came in very later this a.m. because of the rain. But now the sun is super bright and the temps well into the 50's which is bliss to me. Hope everyone else is have as good weather; it so cheers the winter spirit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, Melanie. Thought I would be the only one around today but I see we are all addicted to each other.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy your lovely weather, Tanya!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, The language has its roots from the Bronze Age (2,500BC). It was the original language spoken south of Scotland. Due to invaders the language fragmented but was maintain on the Celtic Fringe particularly in Cornwall and Wales and Brittany. Gaelic in Scotland and Ireland is different. 
Welsh is spoken by most people in my part of Wales but less so in south Wales. There are laws and education programmes to support the language.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, The language has its roots from the Bronze Age (2,500BC). It was the original language spoken south of Scotland. Due to invaders the language fragmented but was maintain on the Celtic Fringe particularly in Cornwall and Wales and Brittany. Gaelic in Scotland and Ireland is different.
> Welsh is spoken by most people in my part of Wales but less so in south Wales. There are laws and education programmes to support the language.


Thank you so much for the history lesson. Knowing history is so important in understanding how we got to who we are today. It always infuriates me when people say they don't want to know how history developed. And besides, it is so interesting to see how it all happened.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hope all have Happy Holidays.

Enjoy your nice weather. It is warm enough here but there are warnings about the wind. Can't even keep a door open to get in/out of a vehicle, it is so strong. Bad weather moving in.

Everyone loved their ear warmers. There are none for sale in the local businesses. No ear warmers, ear muffs, scarves and I saw Valentines stuff out before Christmas. Did I miss New Year's?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone!! I got my camera and I was playing around with it and took some pics of my son's GF's slippers... I thought I would share and hope they are in the right program (fingers crossed)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Our weather is beautiful today too.. there is snow up high and the sky is blue and the ocean is gorgeous 

Enjoy your day everyone.. Tricia stay inside if you can.. keep warm


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The sun peeked out here a bit today also. It was nice to see. Family time has been good.  I hope the same for you. 

Ronie, your slippers turned out great!!! They look super on. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--the slippers look great. Nice colors. Looks lie a grape and rose color on my computer.

Tricia--that sounds like a lot of wind. We had some here, too, but not that bad. The tree tops this morning were really moving hard but 40 ft below on terra firm it was not bad. Hope no lines went down around you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good afternoon everyone!! I got my camera and I was playing around with it and took some pics of my son's GF's slippers... I thought I would share and hope they are in the right program (fingers crossed)


They look great!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sharynreed said:


> My old cat used to make Douglas the fir tree talk incessantly. Couldn't figure out why the batteries died so quick, till I caught her in the act!


Sharyn, animals are so much smarter than most people realize. That is funny, you could have a video on YouTube.

Jane, love the shawl! I hope the GF's mom loves it.

Ros, love Jackson in the car.

Shirley, love your card. Thank you.

Toni, thanks for a pic of the puppy. 
Last night at my sisters apartment there were 3 dogs and 1 kitten. Karen has 1 dog and her married daughter has 2. All are rescues and have part Bull Terrier (Pit Bull) and are the sweetest dogs ever. Wish I had taken pictures.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

And I have given my daughter her shawl today, even though she has seen me knitting it. So it was finally blocked just 2 days ago.
Not the best photos.....
(Edit to add pattern info) the pattern I have shared before but will give again and the yarn used is a lace yarn from Ice Yarns of an Alpaca, wool and nylon blend worked holding 2 strands together. (When I started this I had not yet worked with true lace weight yarn so I opted to hold 2 together. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vernal-equinox-shawl-surprise


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, those slippers look so warm! Great job!!

Chris, love you shawl. Looks like your daughter loves it too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

[/quote=KittyChris]And I have given my daughter her shawl today, even though she has seen me knitting it. So it was finally blocked just 2 days ago.
Not the best photos.....
(Edit to add pattern info) the pattern I have shared before but will give again and the yarn used is a lace yarn from Ice Yarns of an Alpaca, wool and nylon blend worked holding 2 strands together. (When I started this I had not yet worked with true lace weight yarn so I opted to hold 2 together. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vernal-equinox-shawl-surprise[/quote]

Chris - it's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful shawl, Chris! I bet she really liked it. 

Tricia, I didn't hear about your weather down there. I sure hope everything is ok.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Beautiful shawl, Chris! I bet she really liked it.
> 
> Tricia, I didn't hear about your weather down there. I sure hope everything is ok.


Toni, everything is OK. High winds. Makes it feel colder than it really is and I can't hold a car door open to get in/out unless I time it right between gusts.

On knitting, I started a poncho that is worked bottom up with a cast on of 352 stitches. I worked and worked to be sure there was no twist. After working about 10 rows, a twist shows up. I'll have to frog and start over. It is tricky because the cast-on just twists around the cable and will not flatten out.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And I have given my daughter her shawl today, even though she has seen me knitting it. So it was finally blocked just 2 days ago.


Chris -- really lovely shawl -- and alpaca is always one of my favorites. Now that you've been working with lace weight doubled, you can move onto just a single strand. I've come to really like working with the lighter weight yarns. I think they are easier on the hands and arms.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, Chris. Good to see it being modeled.

Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> On knitting, I started a poncho that is worked bottom up with a cast on of 352 stitches. I worked and worked to be sure there was no twist. After working about 10 rows, a twist shows up. I'll have to frog and start over. It is tricky because the cast-on just twists around the cable and will not flatten out.


I do have sympathy for your cast on! I intentionally cast on double the amount of the needed pattern amount + 1. On the first "row" I stitch 2 together in the desired rib pattern. All of you have looked at the result in this thread - I'm dealing with lace-weight yarn --> 1/3 of a 6 strand Deborah Norville Garden. It's SOOO soft!

144 * 2 = 288 + 1 = 289 (Cast on amount)
Just the 145 and 144 is fun to coordinate...part of the reason I use the first row to halve the quantity down to pattern requirement. Haven't yet twisted - as long as merino or acrylic is being used. Blends are entertaining!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--great shawl. great gift to your daughter. I have worked with some of ICE yarns and their natural fibers are very nice. 

Tricia--what frustration. I would be tempted to make a cut and untwist it! That is lot of work to have to redo, especially the casting on. Have you tried to put some weights on the cast on before you join in the circle? clothes pin? bobby pins? paper clips? anything that will give a bit of weight to help keep the cast on row straight. 

Hope those winds die down. They sound wicked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just heard on the news that winds up to 67 MPH have occurd in northern NY taking down 2 buildings. But we have no climate change!!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...my son's GF's slippers...


They look great - & comfy. I should probably do a pair for my son's GF - she always finds it cold here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And I have given my daughter her shawl today...


It is beautiful - I am sure she loves it, regardless of having seen it on the needles. I have had this on my list for a while - it just moved up a few notches.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely slippers, Ronie! I love the colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, that is beautiful shawl. It looks so well knitted with beads, too :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--did you do that shawl in 4 colors? The first photo looks that way but not on your daughter? If you did, that was a tremendous piece of work creating those color segments.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the button cuffs Ronie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That shawl looks lovely Chris. The beads make a nice accent. I have never tried to knit with two stands, seemed like it would be hard to keep them from twisting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I understand your frustration Tricia. I once made a skirt and I think I cast that thing on four or five times. I finally ended up knitting several rows flat and seaming. Good luck, 300+ stitches is a lot to cast on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--not hard to knit with 2 strands. I think it depends more on whether the yarn is wound tightly or very loose which will let it come apart in knitting. But not a lot of difficulty at all. Your eye adjust to seeing the double yarn stitches. More difficult if you are trying not to look while you knit, tho.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I am want to learn about this lace for hat or mitten or scarf in knitting will make nice stitch

http://knitta.net/2014/10/17/garter-graft/

Hope it is will help you out too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vintage Crochet, thanks for this link. I have kitchnered in garter as well as stockenette. And I have tried to do both in one project; however, I was not very good at it. This link is bookmarked and I will be studying this next time I kitchner. When I learned how to do the garter, it seemed to me that it should work to switch back and forth at will. Glad to see this link. Thanks again. Hope you had a good holiday!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone  after such a sunny day yesterday the clouds have moved in and it is dark out there.. but all that warm air was trapped in and it is very pleasant out there 

Thank you for the compliments on the slippers.. my daughter and Heather both loved them.. my daughter was very touched that I actually knitted them for her  I told her "If you let a knitter know what you want most of us would be thrilled to make it " 

Chris that turned out great!! and it fits her perfectly... I don't see the bunny ears but I know what you mean.. we have some family pictures that are like that too 

Thanks for the link VC I will look at it closer and play with it... I just got the Kitchener Stitch memorized and this read just like it... so I probably don't have enough coffee yet to see the differences


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Grafting: Euny Jang did a very detailed, with diagrams, of grafting for different stitches, including working with lace if I recall. I was on the Knitting Daily website. I would recommend looking it up.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--what frustration. I would be tempted to make a cut and untwist it! That is lot of work to have to redo, especially the casting on. Have you tried to put some weights on the cast on before you join in the circle? clothes pin? bobby pins? paper clips? anything that will give a bit of weight to help keep the cast on row straight.
> 
> Hope those winds die down. They sound wicked.


Tanya, I tried weighting it down and had a porcupine, longer cable and have a cable that twists into an 8. It really seems large. I tried measuring it and didn't make it half way but I know it is over 50" around. Think I need to add another cable or something.

Ronie, love the slippers. I saw a similar pattern in Mary Maxim catalog and almost ordered it.

Chris, pretty shawl. Did I see the "rabbit ears" left of the model just below the arm? Just a shadow and easy to miss?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I have a free Craftsy class on the Kitchner stitch that opened my thinking to the fact that you could change your kitchnering to match the stitch. I need more practice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia- working with two long needles might help a lot. What I have done is stretched the cast on over a flat surface, divided the stitches in half, bringing the needle tips together. Awkward as it is, I then knit the first stitch and even the second if possible before picking up the needles. This way I can watch for any twists occurring. Even can put weights on the needles so they dont snake out on you.

Of course the suggestion of knitting flat for several rows will work but I know you would prefer not having to work a short seam, but sometimes we have to compromise ourselves a bit. I certainly would not want to have to redo all those beginning stitches and it would probably take me several hours of quiet temper tantrum to reconcile myself to redoing it all.

Hope you can best the beast.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hope you can best the beast.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That cast on does sound like quite a challenge, other than add the weights that Tanya mentioned, I sure wish I had another suggestion. It is frustrating when that row twists.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

thanks for all the compliments on the shawl. 
Tanya, it is all in one color. The mats I have are different colored as they are from Home Depot for the kids room. 

And the rabbit ears are below my daughters arms. DGD is in front of her mom, but you can also see her legs between my daughters legs. 

Ronie, I love those slippers.

I have to confess that I have only attempted the kitchener stitch once and it was a miserable attempt. bombed out on the 1 sock that I have completed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--bunny ears? peace sign? my eyes are going selectively blind I think. 

Kitchener Stitch really baffles knitters until they get it. My first couple of attempts were not worth writing home about except for how bad they were. It did take a few tries before it clicked for me; now it is pretty ho hum. Not the greatest, but okay at doing it. DFL's Winter Mirage used a kitchener for grafting one end on and that actually went pretty well for me. For socks I prefer toe up and avoid it altogether. I also prefer an up and over type toe if going top down and have even used a 3 needle bind off which surprisingly worked out great. My seam was under the toes so not felt on the foot at all.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used kitchener stitch a lot and am quite comfortable doing it now. I have to have my knitting on the dining table flat in front of me, so I have my hands free to work with my needle and yarn. I had used it for many years on socks before attempting something larger. The first time I had to use it on a shawl with 100+ stitches, believe me, I was very apprehensive, but all was fine. I do recite a little ditty as I go along so I remember where I am and what to do.
I have just used the technique twice within the last couple of weeks on my two advent calendar scarves, so I could have both ends matching. 
Sue


KittyChris said:


> I have to confess that I have only attempted the kitchener stitch once and it was a miserable attempt. bombed out on the 1 sock that I have completed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I was motivated by Euny Jang I think it was when I read about her grafting lace patterns together. If she could do that, for sure I could handle a basic SS or Garter stitch graft. A great gift for myself would be to sit with her for an afternoon learning knitting techniques and feeling her energy as I watched her work. Well, I can dream, right.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My new 00 sized circulars arrived TODAY (12-26-2014)! While they are supposed to be 32 inches tip-to-tip - one is about 1/2 inch longer. Cannot complain-->at least I have two sets to speed up my pair of socks! :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a friend who spent time in some workshops with Elizabeth Zimmerman...it inspired her to knit without depending so much on patterns, etc. I'm pretty envious of that experience! 



tamarque said:


> I was motivated by Euny Jang I think it was when I read about her grafting lace patterns together. If she could do that, for sure I could handle a basic SS or Garter stitch graft. A great gift for myself would be to sit with her for an afternoon learning knitting techniques and feeling her energy as I watched her work. Well, I can dream, right.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Kaixixang it is so much fun getting new needles.. I am anxious to start using my new set of DPN's.. I have had them for a few months but I thought it would be best to put them under the tree LOL... so I waited.. 
I love them I just want to start a new project with them and I really want to finish up my first two... I can play though LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris my first attempt at Kitchener stitch was total failuar.. second attempt was just as bad, I muddled through a few more attempts, at least they were done right but I had not wrapped my brain around it yet so it was a struggle.. then it just clicked  and now I can do it without refreshing my memory  Just keep at it.. you will be successful sooner than you think..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! Kaixixang it is so much fun getting new needles.. I am anxious to start using my new set of DPN's.. I have had them for a few months but I thought it would be best to put them under the tree LOL... so I waited..
> I love them I just want to start a new project with them and I really want to finish up my first two... I can play though LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Chris my first attempt at Kitchener stitch was total failuar.. second attempt was just as bad, I muddled through a few more attempts, at least they were done right but I had not wrapped my brain around it yet so it was a struggle.. then it just clicked  and now I can do it without refreshing my memory  Just keep at it.. you will be successful sooner than you think..


That's part of the resason that I never finished the second sock to the first one. Then I was working on Lavender Fields and would have had to learn to do it for that. But that is on hold. I think I have another project in mind to use that yarn with. I see there is a sock MKAL in January so I am going to sign up for that I think. Once I get an MKAL started it keeps you more attentive to get that project done.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

KX, that will be special!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang, I love that new cross stitch 'project.' So cute!

I am into my second arm hole in my MV. Such a dance I had this morning. I got started, did a couple of rows, then decided I had better check to see if the arm hole was on the same side as the other. NOPE! I was so glad that I checked. Frogged. Then I thought I remembered the pattern and CO the wrong number 2 or 3 times and frogged because all of a sudden I had 10 extra stitches. Finally thought maybe I should check the pattern.  All straightened out now and working through. Yay!! I am pleased with how this is working out. Loving the colors and yarn.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, we have just returned from my daughter Jane's home in Abbey Beach, we have a few minutes before we have to go out again, so I just wanted to say hi. When we return, I hope to catch up with all the pages. This little man was so entertaining and put smiles on our faces. These two photos are at Abbey Beach (it's a dog beach) just over the road from Jane's home&#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This youtube video has really helped me with the kitchner stitch.

Those photos of Jackson are wonderful, Ros! Thank you for sharing. 

Enjoy your new needles, KX!!! The kitty cross stitch is going to be so cute!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, we have just returned from my daughter Jane's home in Abbey Beach, we have a few minutes before we have to go out again, so I just wanted to say hi. When we return, I hope to catch up with all the pages. This little man was so entertaining and put smiles on our faces. These two photos are at Abbey Beach (it's a dog beach) just over the road from Jane's home💞


How wonderful to have a dog beach- must of ours are forbidden to dogs for the summer, except for impossible hours.

Edit: lovely to have more photos of young Jackson!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I have a friend who spent time in some workshops with Elizabeth Zimmerman...it inspired her to knit without depending so much on patterns, etc. I'm pretty envious of that experience!


That was a very special experience for your friend. It makes such a difference to feel the energy of the person you are learning from.

I have 3 of EZ's books, one of which is signed. Got them on Amazon at great discount, including the signed book. Reading them is a very personal experience as you can feel her personality and presence in everything she writes. She is casual, personal and is confidence and generates the same feelings in you, the reader.

Her pattern writing style is very brief and summary and you wonder if there is something you missed, but it is all there. She really simplifies the process. And her % sweater knitting really is a great guide to follow.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia- working with two long needles might help a lot. What I have done is stretched the cast on over a flat surface, divided the stitches in half, bringing the needle tips together. Awkward as it is, I then knit the first stitch and even the second if possible before picking up the needles. This way I can watch for any twists occurring. Even can put weights on the needles so they dont snake out on you.
> 
> Of course the suggestion of knitting flat for several rows will work but I know you would prefer not having to work a short seam, but sometimes we have to compromise ourselves a bit. I certainly would not want to have to redo all those beginning stitches and it would probably take me several hours of quiet temper tantrum to reconcile myself to redoing it all.
> 
> Hope you can best the beast.


Tanya,
It is already frogged and done over. I added another cable which allowed me to stretch the stitches, making it easier to see if stitches were straight. Part of the twisting was caused by the stitches being too tight on the cables. I am back to where I was before finding the twist in spite of the cables coming apart (one of the couplers will not tighten).

The wind died down today so I rushed to put out hay and ran errands before the bad stuff gets here. It is supposed to rain and get cold. I watched dark clouds roll in all day but so far it has just sprinkled a little.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely photos, Ros :thumbup:

Julie, Trixie goes on our beach twice a day. Lucky girl. In the summer dogs are banned on one leg of the beach but not the other. Unfortunately she has to wear a muzzle, She will eat dead crab and after she was in the hospital for 3 days last January the vet suggested a cage muzzle so she can't pick up anything. It does stop her nicking picnicers' sandwiches :XD:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos, Ros :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, Trixie goes on our beach twice a day. Lucky girl. In the summer dogs are banned on one leg of the beach but not the other. Unfortunately she has to wear a muzzle, She will eat dead crab and after she was in the hospital for 3 days last January the vet suggested a cage muzzle so she can't pick up anything. It does stop her nicking picnicers' sandwiches :XD:


Ah you are funny Norma...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Bev, I will have to remember to pay attention to the instructions! I extremely dislike frogging. When I started the first armhole I had to frog a few rows back to the bindiff. Since I had added 6 extra stitches I thought I should adjust the armhole down a bit. It seems that my calculation put it in the middle :-( that won't work. So I haven't finished that first armhole yet. 
Yesterday I was working on my ripple scarf, done to day 14 now. I'm going to pick that up right now and see if I can get another day or 2 done.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have one of Elizabeth Zimmerman's books. I started reading it and, you are right, Tanya. Her books are wonderful. Her personality shines through. I got distracted. I need to get back to reading it again. What a wonderful experience for your friend, Mary. 

Oh, Norma, I feel your pain. So sorry. It seems adding six extra stitches to the length might be divided into two extra for the shoulder and 4 extra for below, which really isn't a major adjustment. Or if you need length on the bottom half-all 6 down there. I am sure you figured it out by now. Hang in there.

I am envious of all you that have beaches-dog or not!  So you need to enjoy them.  For me. 

Also, we have not been dog people much. We love cats, but we love the dogs we clean for now. It is best to make friends with the animals in a house you are cleaning. We have learned to love the loyalty and personality that dogs have. The sweet little things they do for attention. We clean for some outstanding dogs! And they never complain about our cleaning. Something we really appreciate. 

Ros, loved the pictures of Jackson.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got several EZ books too, Tanya, also acquired used on Amazon--none signed though! I agree...her personality shines through wonderfully! I would have loved to know her, I think. She really Reminds me that knitting isn't any sort of Black Art...it's just a matter of math and paying attention to what you're doing... the math part is totally not my strong suit, but reading her makes me feel less ignorant. I had never heard of her until I read something about her on KP shortly after joining...😀



vermontmary said:


> I have a friend who spent time in some workshops with Elizabeth Zimmerman...it inspired her to knit without depending so much on patterns, etc. I'm pretty envious of that experience!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--so glad you tamed the beast. Seems like there was a bit of learning there. How annoying for the cord connectors to come apart. I recently contacted Knit Picks about that problem and they sent me new cords. Am having a problem with my Addi cord now and need to send info to the distributor on it. Oh, life's little inconveniences.

Ros--You really are collecting some wonderful memories with Jackson and your family. The beach is such a rich resource for you.

Mary--I think I heard of EZ on KP, too shortly after joining. Can't think of where else her name would have come up. I can't easily think of all the things I learned on KP, but that is because there have been so many.

Bev--Your MV sounds close to being completed 

Know what you mean about the dogs at work. I always said you needed to pet the dog, make friends with the toddler and then got to speak with the owners when you walked into a house. I didn't like working around the animals as I did too much walking in/out during a job and the animals were too much of a responsibility. I have had customers whose cats were their children and all got organized around them.

Chris--sounds like you are picking away at the MV. Now that gift season is over, you may be able to make more headway.

And 3rd day in a row of bright sun with the promise of warm weather. Oh, joy!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came across this & thought it pretty. Too late for this Christmas but I think that I might try one in the New Year to see how it works up.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-

...and then I had a look at her other designs - she has a number of lovely free shawl patterns:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Larisa%20Valeeva&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this & thought it pretty. Too late for this Christmas but I think that I might try one in the New Year to see how it works up.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-
> 
> ...and then I had a look at her other designs - she has a number of lovely free shawl patterns:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Larisa%20Valeeva&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


Oh dear, I found some great patterns to add to my library! Thank you, Norma. 

The beach view and memories that it triggers sure are a nice way to start the day. Thank you!

Have a great day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang that is going to be adorable!!! I belong to several sites that have 'Avatar Options' and when I found this one several years back I fell in love with it.. so I like to use it each Christmas 

I didn't get a Elizabeth Zimmerman book for Christmas but I did get "The Principles of Knitting" it is a great addition to my knitting library.. just about every thing you ever wanted to know is in there ..

Bev I checked and double checked my set up on my MV's second arm hole.. I still messed it up  but it will work out.. I increased every row when I got to that part so my arm holes are more round than at an angle so it will work out ok.. it was all on me and not the pattern... I will be doing this one again and will try harder to make it right the next time 

Chris did you frog the Lavender Fields?? I was so upset with my yarn.. it was a terror to work with.. stitches stuck to each other and then dropped and was in a hurry to finish it.. I (don't tell anyone) did a 3 needle bind off!! it is a dresser scarf and will never be worn so I don't care.. I have 1 1 1/2 balls of that yarn left too!! I don't think I'll knit it up again.. maybe crochet will be better. If not it will go to the Hospic sale and someone like me can buy it!!LOL

We are lucky our dogs are allowed on the beach every day... We had such a nice time yesterday.. there were surfers out and lots of people there.. we ran into some friends and had a great time.. a good walk, and much needed exercise  

Ros Jackson is adorable... He is so lucky that you enjoy him so much (we do too) Children need to feel the love and encouragment your giving him..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this & thought it pretty. Too late for this Christmas but I think that I might try one in the New Year to see how it works up.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-
> 
> ...and then I had a look at her other designs - she has a number of lovely free shawl patterns:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Larisa%20Valeeva&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


I love this Tree!!! it could be done in green or brown and used for other days too  thanks for the link ... I agree her other work is very pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mary--what I should add about the math--we tend to be math-phobic in this country. Most people never learned how to really apply math to their lives, but we live with it daily. Knitting math is pretty simple. If we can grasp the basic ideas of what we want to figure out and the relationship beta the parts we are working on, it all begins to make more sense. And today we have the internet which gives us math formulas that we just need to fill in when needed. EZ's % formula really is Eazy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this & thought it pretty. Too late for this Christmas but I think that I might try one in the New Year to see how it works up.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-
> 
> ...and then I had a look at her other designs - she has a number of lovely free shawl patterns:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Larisa%20Valeeva&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


That tree is very nice and it can be done in other colors. I think adding beads or using metallic yarn would do it up nicely.

The designer has some beautiful items.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Chris did you frog the Lavender Fields?? I was so upset with my yarn.. it was a terror to work with.. stitches stuck to each other and then dropped and was in a hurry to finish it.. I (don't tell anyone) did a 3 needle bind off!! it is a dresser scarf and will never be worn so I don't care.. I have 1 1 1/2 balls of that yarn left too!! I don't think I'll knit it up again.. maybe crochet will be better. If not it will go to the Hospic sale and someone like me can buy it!!LOL.


It is not frogged yet, just sitting in a bag. The yarn was good to knit with but the color scheme was not good for that pattern. And I had made a bunch of mistakes. So after almost halfway done, I decided that it needed to get frogged, but have not yet had the heart to do that. You know how much I hate to do that. LOL. And if we lived in the same state the person to buy the yarn you don't like would be me. :lol:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this & thought it pretty. Too late for this Christmas but I think that I might try one in the New Year to see how it works up.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-
> 
> ...and then I had a look at her other designs - she has a number of lovely free shawl patterns:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Larisa%20Valeeva&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


Very nice. Thanks for adding to my favorites. :XD: She also has a Xmas Tree shawl that looks interesting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ease the first link and downloaded it yesterday, thinking maybe to make it for my Knitting Guild 's exchange for next Christmas, but hadn't checked out the other link. She certainlys has some beautiful patterns.

Thanks for the links, Jane.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> I just came across this & thought it pretty. Too late for this Christmas but I think that I might try one in the New Year to see how it works up.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-
> 
> ...and then I had a look at her other designs - she has a number of lovely free shawl patterns:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Larisa%20Valeeva&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this & thought it pretty. Too late for this Christmas but I think that I might try one in the New Year to see how it works up.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-


Jane, I bookmarked that one the other day and hadn't gotten around to sharing it yet. Her shawl patterns look wonderful.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I do have sympathy for your cast on! I intentionally cast on double the amount of the needed pattern amount + 1. On the first "row" I stitch 2 together in the desired rib pattern. All of you have looked at the result in this thread - I'm dealing with lace-weight yarn --> 1/3 of a 6 strand Deborah Norville Garden. It's SOOO soft!
> 
> 144 * 2 = 288 + 1 = 289 (Cast on amount)
> Just the 145 and 144 is fun to coordinate...part of the reason I use the first row to halve the quantity down to pattern requirement. Haven't yet twisted - as long as merino or acrylic is being used. Blends are entertaining!


I wasn't thinking when I first read this. Are you saying that casting on 2 times the stitches then knitting 2tog in the next row helps with the twisting problem?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--that is how I read KX's post. Not sure how that works if working with so many stitches as you are. Your problem seemed to be that the stitches were so bunched up on the needle they caused themselves to twist from pressure on each other. Am I correct in understanding your earlier post?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tanya,
What page is the link to % patterns? I forgot to bookmark it!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Mary--what I should add about the math--we tend to be math-phobic in this country. Most people never learned how to really apply math to their lives, but we live with it daily. Knitting math is pretty simple. If we can grasp the basic ideas of what we want to figure out and the relationship beta the parts we are working on, it all begins to make more sense. And today we have the internet which gives us math formulas that we just need to fill in when needed. EZ's % formula really is Eazy!


So true! But still... I just knitted a "baby hat" ... Which I gauge swatched... And it came out enormous!! I think I did the calculations backwards. Ghack!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> So true! But still... I just knitted a "baby hat" ... Which I gauge swatched... And it came out enormous!! I think I did the calculations backwards. Ghack!


I am laughing Mary and relating. I have done some of the dumbest things mathematically. When in grade school I would always begin the year with high math grades which would sink terribly over the months as I became too cocky and made so many stupid mistakes. I think I still do the same and find myself wasting time redoing. If I could slow my impatient mind down it would be a big help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya,
> What page is the link to % patterns? I forgot to bookmark it!


I think this was the link I sent:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter04/FEATknitbynumbers.html

If you lose this, just do a search for Elizabeth's % knitting method. There is much available and on Ravelry too


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am laughing Mary and relating. I have done some of the dumbest things mathematically. When in grade school I would always begin the year with high math grades which would sink terribly over the months as I became too cocky and made so many stupid mistakes. I think I still do the same and find myself wasting time redoing. If I could slow my impatient mind down it would be a big help.


Yup!!! Just when you think you can go on auto pilot, your hands develop mind of their own!!😄


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I wasn't thinking when I first read this. Are you saying that casting on 2 times the stitches then knitting 2tog in the next row helps with the twisting problem?


Since I have to "repeat" the # of stitches (2nd sock start SOON) - I just remembered that the cable cast-on doesn't twist like the knit cast-on. Cannot say for the long-tail...but the Turkish cast-on will not (fewer stitches if doing toe-up socks).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

One thing about toe-up sock knitting is that you can control the cast off for good fit. With top down knitting, you are stuck with your cast on and if it is too tight or loose, changing it is a major act of knitting surgery. With toe up knitting, if the the cuff edge needs to be adjusted it is a minor inconvenience. And we have a good selection of bind off techniques available to us.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tanya and kaixixang, thanks for the help. I hope to do more than start a sock or make one but not a mate this year. Seems I can become so busy with prayer shawls, prayer catchers, chores,and Bible study I end up with lots of want to projects, wip, and gifts to make.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya and kaixixang, thanks for the help. I hope to do more than start a sock or make one but not a mate this year. Seems I can become so busy with prayer shawls, prayer catchers, chores,and Bible study I end up with lots of want to projects, wip, and gifts to make.


Hmm. how unique!😉


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Afternoon all.. boy have we been lazy.. I did quite a bit more on my MV I want to finish up this and Toni's project before I start another one... I have quite a bit of Palette fingering wool and was thinking that I could try my hand at argyle maybe an argyle scarf for my husband.. I need to look for a pattern and then print it off.. by the time I get ink I'll be done with my current projects 

I know what you mean Tricia, I for one get anxious if I have to many WIP's so I am content with a few going at a time.. I just know that there is time for all we want to do... it just doesn't seem to always happen when we are ready for it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya and kaixixang, thanks for the help. I hope to do more than start a sock or make one but not a mate this year. Seems I can become so busy with prayer shawls, prayer catchers, chores,and Bible study I end up with lots of want to projects, wip, and gifts to make.


I think socks are like most things. The more you do them the faster they go together  you make shawls very quickly and I am sure when you get to where you want to make the socks you will be very quick with those too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I find that the more I make socks, the more comfortable I am with things like the different heels or how to adjust sizing. However, I can never seem to make them faster unless I did them in heavier wt yarn or make them much smaller. It feels like we reach a maximum speed that our body can handle and that is it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good Afternoon all.. boy have we been lazy.. I did quite a bit more on my MV I want to finish up this and Toni's project before I start another one... I have quite a bit of Palette fingering wool and was thinking that I could try my hand at argyle maybe an argyle scarf for my husband.. I need to look for a pattern and then print it off.. by the time I get ink I'll be done with my current projects
> 
> I know what you mean Tricia, I for one get anxious if I have to many WIP's so I am content with a few going at a time.. I just know that there is time for all we want to do... it just doesn't seem to always happen when we are ready for it


Ronie, maybe everyone is just relaxing a little after all the holiday activities and getting ready for New Year's. I am reading more, trying to catch up and finish some things before starting the Shipwreck shawl.

I do have a new shawl finished. Hope to block it and take pictures after I rest a little. Maybe after New Year. :wink:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, maybe everyone is just relaxing a little after all the holiday activities and getting ready for New Year's. I am reading more, trying to catch up and finish some things before starting the Shipwreck shawl.
> 
> I do have a new shawl finished. Hope to block it and take pictures after I rest a little. Maybe after New Year. :wink:


I did think after I hit send that it sounded like I was talking about the Lace Party.. I meant that hubby and I have been very lazy today... and yesterday... and we really didn't do a lot the day before lol.... it is good to just be relaxed and chill out for a day or two 

I look forward to your new shawl.. I am still on the fence about the shipwreck but I am leaning more towards doing it..  I have the yarn .. the Bare fingering from Knitpicks.. there is plenty to make it and then it will be ready to be dyed... but wow is it ever a big one


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--another shawl? You have got to be one of our speediest knitters!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good afternoon everyone!! I got my camera and I was playing around with it and took some pics of my son's GF's slippers... I thought I would share and hope they are in the right program (fingers crossed)


Hi Ronie, I love those slippers. Great job 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, love Jackson in the car.


Thank you Chris, he had so much fun 😀


> Shirley, love your card. Thank you.


I love it too. Thank you😀


> Toni, thanks for a pic of the puppy.


Beautiful puppy, thanks for sharing 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And I have given my daughter her shawl today, even though she has seen me knitting it. So it was finally blocked just 2 days ago.
> Not the best photos.....
> (Edit to add pattern info) the pattern I have shared before but will give again and the yarn used is a lace yarn from Ice Yarns of an Alpaca, wool and nylon blend worked holding 2 strands together. (When I started this I had not yet worked with true lace weight yarn so I opted to hold 2 together.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vernal-equinox-shawl-surprise


It's beautiful 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> KX, that will be special!


Gorgeous 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful 💞


Thank you Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Those photos of Jackson are wonderful, Ros! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Toni, my pleasure. I miss the little darling so much, and we saw him yesterday. I think we will have to back and see him this week 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How wonderful to have a dog beach- must of ours are forbidden to dogs for the summer, except for impossible hours.
> 
> Edit: lovely to have more photos of young Jackson!


Thank you Julie, I must admit I love sharing photos of that gorgeous lil man.😀 The dog beach is great, it's a bay so it's mostly flat calm and then the water just gets a bit choppy when the wind picks up💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos, Ros :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, Trixie goes on our beach twice a day. Lucky girl. In the summer dogs are banned on one leg of the beach but not the other. Unfortunately she has to wear a muzzle, She will eat dead crab and after she was in the hospital for 3 days last January the vet suggested a cage muzzle so she can't pick up anything. It does stop her nicking picnicers' sandwiches :XD:


Thank you Norma 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I am envious of all you that have beaches-dog or not!  So you need to enjoy them.  For me.


We will do that for you🐾🐾😀



> Ros, loved the pictures of Jackson.


Thank you, please tell me when to stop 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--You really are collecting some wonderful memories with Jackson and your family. The beach is such a rich resource for you.


 Thank you Tanya 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--You really are collecting some wonderful memories with Jackson and your family. The beach is such a rich resource for you.


 Thank you Tanya 💞 oops double post 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this & thought it pretty. Too late for this Christmas but I think that I might try one in the New Year to see how it works up.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-
> 
> ...and then I had a look at her other designs - she has a number of lovely free shawl patterns:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Larisa%20Valeeva&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


Gorgeous Jane, thanks for sharing 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I just saw this cute little video on a post in Ravelry and thought I had to share it. Merry Knitmas (a few days late)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros Jackson is adorable... He is so lucky that you enjoy him so much (we do too) Children need to feel the love and encouragment your giving him..


Thank you Ronie, we all love him so much, my daughter Carmen went through a horrendous pregnancy and was told if she didn't have the benefit of ultrasound scans, she would just go into labour and bleed to death. Carmen had resigned herself to not ever having a child and and was a late 1st time Mum. She had 20 plus fibroids and they were excruciatingly painful for a lot of the time while she was pregnant. Carmen made it to 39 weeks and then had a cesarean and all went well and now we have this beautiful baby Jackson who is so delightful.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I just saw this cute little video...


Cute


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A friend gave me some yarn just before Christmas and suggested I make another Ashton. Happy to oblige &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...My second Ashton ...


Great work, Ros. Lovely colourway.
Some fun, huh?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Great work, Ros. Lovely colourway.
> Some fun, huh?


Thank you Jane, I made it just before we went away and I blocked it before we left. It's the smallest size, I started it Monday morning and finished Wedneday morning. It was so quick, maybe because I knew what I was doing this time round. Just quietly I love the red cashmere one more 😀 yes it was fun. I'm trying to have some distractions in my life because I know what's coming💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Roni, loved the slippers. They look toasty warm
Chris, your shawl is very lovely and I did see the little "peace sign" fingers. 
Ros those pictures of Jackson on the beach were so pretty. Love the colors in the sky, and of course cute little Jackson.
I can't believe you have finished your 2nd Ashton. It is such a pretty blue. 
I finally finished my first ! Blocked it last night hopefully I will get pictures today!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I finally finished my first ! Blocked it last night hopefully I will get pictures today!


Looking forward to your pictures.
We can add it to the Parade - & Ros's 2nd one as well since it was inspired by our little KAL.
Who else still has theirs on the go?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros those pictures of Jackson on the beach were so pretty. Love the colors in the sky, and of course cute little Jackson.
> I can't believe you have finished your 2nd Ashton. It is such a pretty blue.
> I finally finished my first ! Blocked it last night hopefully I will get pictures today!


Thank you Caryn, the beach is so gorgeous and of course we love staying there with Jane. We love cute little Jackson and his infectious laughter.💞 I've spent so much time with him lately and I'm really enjoying it. I can't wait to see the pics of your Ashton💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to your pictures.
> We can add it to the Parade - & Ros's 2nd one as well since it was inspired by our little KAL.
> Who else still has theirs on the go?


Thank you Jane, I wasn't expecting this one to be added to the parade. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, I thought the video very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, your Ashton is very pretty! Lovely colour.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, your Ashton is very pretty! Lovely colour.


Thank you Norma💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I wasn't expecting this one to be added to the parade. 💞


I don't see why not. As I said, it grew from the KAL, didn't it? ...and we still have a few people who are finishing theirs.
Do you have a special name for it?
Did you post it out in the mainstream? I would include the link.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I don't see why not. As I said, it grew from the KAL, didn't it? ...and we still have a few people who are finishing theirs.
> Do you have a special name for it?
> Did you post it out in the mainstream? I would include the link.


Thank you Jane, I didn't pick a name for it, I forgot. Yes I posted it tonight, the post is called My second Ashton.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, I must admit I love sharing photos of that gorgeous lil man.😀 The dog beach is great, it's a bay so it's mostly flat calm and then the water just gets a bit choppy when the wind picks up💞


It is kind of what doting Grandma's do!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I made it just before we went away and I blocked it before we left. It's the smallest size, I started it Monday morning and finished Wedneday morning. It was so quick, maybe because I knew what I was doing this time round. Just quietly I love the red cashmere one more 😀 yes it was fun. I'm trying to have some distractions in my life because I know what's coming💞


I think of all of us- you have to be one of the finest lace knitters- and so modest with it! At present packing has to take precidence over kneedles!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is kind of what doting Grandma's do!!!!


It sure is Julie 😀 hope you have good news to tell us tomorrow 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think of all of us- you have to be one of the finest lace knitters- and so modest with it! At present packing has to take precidence over kneedles!


Thank you Julie, you are very kind to say so, but there are so many exquisite knitters and crocheters (hope that's a word) that I look up to here on KP. When I can make beautiful shawls like Jane and Sue to name only two, I'm going to be soooo happy. I'm learning so much on KP and need to learn so much more. Lots of friends and lots of fun💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I just saw this cute little video on a post in Ravelry and thought I had to share it. Merry Knitmas (a few days late)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think of all of us- you have to be one of the finest lace knitters- and so modest with it! At present packing has to take precidence over kneedles!


I agree, Julie. Thinking of you with your packing and praying for your Mon appointment.

Lovely, Ashton, Ros. And I agree with you, Ros. We have many prolific knitters here in the Lace Party. I especially love how we each share our strengths.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--watching your daughter go thru such a pregnancy ordeal makes it so clear as to why Jackson is so special to you all. Glad your daughter has healed and they removed the fibroids or she did other things to get them gone.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!!! I am just popping in to say that I have really appreciated the crochet approach to lace that VintageCrochet has shown to us. Thank you!

My Sunday is really full today. I have been studying the Shipwreck Shawl pattern. There is an optional way to start the circular shawl that we can try. I know we are always up for learning new things.  Here is a link to the pattern for anyone else interested. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shipwreck-shawl

Have a great day! I will start the new Lace Party tomorrow morning.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I agree, Julie. Thinking of you with your packing and praying for your Mon appointment.
> 
> Lovely, Ashton, Roz.


Thank you Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--watching your daughter go thru such a pregnancy ordeal makes it so clear as to why Jackson is so special to you all. Glad your daughter has healed and they removed the fibroids or she did other things to get them gone.


No they are still there, they thought they may have to do an emergency hysterectomy to save her life when Jackson was born, but they didn't. I guess that will be the next step. If a fibroid starts to die the pain is so bad they said that she would be in hospital on morphine for at least 4 days. Carmen had at least 2 of the 20+ fibroids were 10cms long and growing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> No they are still there, they thought they may have to do an emergency hysterectomy to save her life when Jackson was born, but they didn't. I guess that will be the next step. If a fibroid starts to die the pain is so bad they said that she would be in hospital on morphine for at least 4 days. Carmen had at least 2 of the 20+ fibroids were 10cms long and growing.


They used to do a D & C to remove them in the US. I would be very skeptical about hysterectomy since the medical industry is not very honest about their practices. On one hand they like sterilizing women (population control) and on the other they like surgeries for profit with a lifetime of drugs to follow.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I agree, Julie. Thinking of you with your packing and praying for your Mon appointment.
> 
> Lovely, Ashton, Ros. And I agree with you, Ros. We have many prolific knitters here in the Lace Party. I especially love how we each share our strengths.


Thank you Bev, I love that too, we are all there for each other and that in itself is wonderful, I think this is a very special group of really kind, lovely supportive friends. Just so you all have no doubt at all, I love it here. Each and everyone of you are all amazing. 💞 I hope you don't think I'm sappy, but I have always told people how I feel about them, because tomorrow is never a guarantee 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> They used to do a D & C to remove them in the US. I would be very skeptical about hysterectomy since the medical industry is not very honest about their practices. On one hand they like sterilizing women (population control) and on the other they like surgeries for profit with a lifetime of drugs to follow.


I'm not sure about the outcome. I know that Carmen is extremely happy that she had her beautiful baby Jackson and has no desire to push her luck and try again. There are so many risks about having another healthy baby and to her own life as well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So, Ros, Jackson is a special blessing! No wonder you all enjoy him to the hilt. Plus, he's such a cutie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So, Ros, Jackson is a special blessing! No wonder you all enjoy him to the hilt. Plus, he's such a cutie.


Thank you Bev, he is a little cutie and a definite blessing 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone! Cute video Chris  I didn't see that one... and lovely shawl Ros! you are fast.. I think you were the first one done with the Ashton too! My daughter has similar issues... constant pain and we thought she would never have children.. she was advised against it.. so I know how precious these little guy's are.. I'm afraid we were guilty of dotting over our boy! He has been a precious gift since the day he was born.. I know you will have that special relationship with Jackson too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!!! I am just popping in to say that I have really appreciated the crochet approach to lace that VintageCrochet has shown to us. Thank you!
> 
> My Sunday is really full today. I have been studying the Shipwreck Shawl pattern. There is an optional way to start the circular shawl that we can try. I know we are always up for learning new things.  Here is a link to the pattern for anyone else interested. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shipwreck-shawl
> 
> Have a great day! I will start the new Lace Party tomorrow morning.


Thanks for the pattern Toni I looked it over... I need another skein of yarn but I think 880 yds will get me pretty far


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone! Cute video Chris  I didn't see that one... and lovely shawl Ros! you are fast.. I think you were the first one done with the Ashton too! My daughter has similar issues... constant pain and we thought she would never have children.. she was advised against it.. so I know how precious these little guy's are.. I'm afraid we were guilty of dotting over our boy! He has been a precious gift since the day he was born.. I know you will have that special relationship with Jackson too


Thank you Ronie, you know I think we would still be the same way if everything was easy, there's something so special about darling little babies. Precious little gifts and how quickly they wrap you around their tiny little fingers 💞


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, he is a little cutie and a definite blessing 💞


Seeing Jackson is a blessing to all of us.

Julie, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow; praying that all works out in the way best for you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Seeing Jackson is a blessing to all of us.
> 
> Julie, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow; praying that all works out in the way best for you.


Thank you so much, he's such a good natured, lovely little boy, I'm sure there will be little tantrums along the way. He will get over them as they all do. We haven't seen any yet. I'm sure I will sneak in a photo here and there because I can't resist 💞

Julie, I will be thinking of you also and hope all goes well 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It sure is Julie 😀 hope you have good news to tell us tomorrow 💞


Still a good three hours to go before the appointment, Ros, it is only half five, although I have been up since silly o'clock!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, you are very kind to say so, but there are so many exquisite knitters and crocheters (hope that's a word) that I look up to here on KP. When I can make beautiful shawls like Jane and Sue to name only two, I'm going to be soooo happy. I'm learning so much on KP and need to learn so much more. Lots of friends and lots of fun💞


I know there are knitters like Fialka who knock most of us into the proverbial tin hat! I quail at the intricacy of the work she does!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I agree, Julie. Thinking of you with your packing and praying for your Mon appointment.
> 
> Lovely, Ashton, Ros. And I agree with you, Ros. We have many prolific knitters here in the Lace Party. I especially love how we each share our strengths.


Thanks Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl. I love that blue.

Sue


RosD said:


> A friend gave me some yarn just before Christmas and suggested I make another Ashton. Happy to oblige 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know there are knitters like Fialka who knock most of us into the proverbial tin hat! I quail at the intricacy of the work she does!


I agree.... she is amazing. There is also a knitter from China that is amazing! I wish I knew her name... She is very petite and does a lot of crochet and intricate work! I feel so blessed to be surrounded by wonderful knitters.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, thanks for the link. I missed it before.

Sue


TLL said:


> Good Morning!!! I am just popping in to say that I have really appreciated the crochet approach to lace that VintageCrochet has shown to us. Thank you!
> 
> My Sunday is really full today. I have been studying the Shipwreck Shawl pattern. There is an optional way to start the circular shawl that we can try. I know we are always up for learning new things.  Here is a link to the pattern for anyone else interested. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shipwreck-shawl
> 
> Have a great day! I will start the new Lace Party tomorrow morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> A friend gave me some yarn just before Christmas and suggested I make another Ashton. Happy to oblige 💞


That is lovely, Ros!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Arum shawl that I knit as part of an MKAL on Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arum-shawl-mkal
I would certainly like to knit another shawl by the designer, Anne-Lise Maigaard. This shawl was a delight to knit, from the pattern for the body and the spine, to the Nupps and beading in the lace edging. I used Posh Lace Sylvia laceweight yarn (merino/silk mix)in the "I don't Like Cricket, Oh No, I Love It" Colourway, which was lovely to work with.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are pictures of my finally finished Ashton! I did enjoy working on this beautiful pattern with the encouragement of the lace party. I used Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud in the midnight heather colorway. I used a 3.25 mm needle. 
The beads are size 6/0, used on the last 4 pattern rows. Since the yarn was lace weight I did the larger size with 10 repeats of chart 2 and 2 additional repeats of 15-24 on chart 3.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, love the dark colour and the added repeats, which make it a nice, large shawl.

Sue


sisu said:


> Here are pictures of my finally finished Ashton! I did enjoy working on this beautiful pattern with the encouragement of the lace party. I used Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud in the midnight heather colorway. I used a 3.25 mm needle.
> The beads are size 6/0, used on the last 4 pattern rows. Since the yarn was lace weight I did the larger size with 10 repeats of chart 2 and 2 additional repeats of 15-24 on chart 3.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Great


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Sue. And your Arum is gorgeous in that lovely green. It sure has some great detail to it and of course you did a superb job knitting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My goodness, such wonderful work both Sue and Caryn. Love that dark charcoal gray???? Caryn in the Laceweight. It is dark but does not have a heavy feel to it. Sue that green is so enlivening. Makes me think of Spring already.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Arum shawl ...


Gorgeous, Sue. Your usual great knitting & blocking. It drapes so nicely - looks wonderful on you.

Finishing my Arun will be the first thing I do as soon as I stop trying to finish off gifts for people that I won't see for another couple of days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here are pictures of my finally finished Ashton!...


Oh, my - what a beautiful Ashton! That Midnight Heather is heavenly looking!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, what a lovely shawl. Love the bright green color and it's name.  You did a gorgeous job!! The beading is gorgeous. Looks great on you!!


Caryn, what a beautiful shawl. Love your color also. Not the heavy black, but a light charcoal. Lovely beads in the edging.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Arum shawl that I knit as part of an MKAL on Ravelry
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arum-shawl-mkal
> I would certainly like to knit another shawl by the designer, Anne-Lise Maigaard. This shawl was a delight to knit, from the pattern for the body and the spine, to the Nupps and beading in the lace edging. I used Posh Lace Sylvia laceweight yarn (merino/silk mix)in the "I don't Like Cricket, Oh No, I Love It" Colourway, which was lovely to work with.
> ...


Oh, Sue, that is beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here are pictures of my finally finished Ashton! I did enjoy working on this beautiful pattern with the encouragement of the lace party. I used Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud in the midnight heather colorway. I used a 3.25 mm needle.
> The beads are size 6/0, used on the last 4 pattern rows. Since the yarn was lace weight I did the larger size with 10 repeats of chart 2 and 2 additional repeats of 15-24 on chart 3.


Caryn - that is lovely. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My goodness, such wonderful work both Sue and Caryn. Love that dark charcoal gray???? Caryn in the Laceweight. It is dark but does not have a heavy feel to it. Sue that green is so enlivening. Makes me think of Spring already.


Thanks Tanya. It really has a green/blue tint to it in real life, that is hard to capture in the photo. If I gather it together, this is more like it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my - what a beautiful Ashton! That Midnight Heather is heavenly looking!


Thanks Jane. How do I get it on the parade page?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely beads in the edging.


Thanks Bev. The beads were fun to do, but I had to re think how I did them since they were big for the lace weight yarn. So I did have to frog them from the first edgings and just use them at the bottom.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Caryn - that is lovely. You did a wonderful job!


Thanks Miss Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Jane. How do I get it on the parade page?


I'll put it on.
Do you have a special name for it? If not, we could call it Midnight Heather Ashton.
Also, have you posted it in the Pictures section? If so, please give me the link.
I will update the parade with yours & Ros's 2nd one tomorrow.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still a good three hours to go before the appointment, Ros, it is only half five, although I have been up since silly o'clock!


Good luck Julie, hope you have good news 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know there are knitters like Fialka who knock most of us into the proverbial tin hat! I quail at the intricacy of the work she does!


I'm not sure if I've seen Fialka's work, but I will looking for it now 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> That is a beautiful shawl. I love that blue.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, it's so small in comparison to Rachel's, but I didn't want to run out of yarn 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'll put it on.
> Do you have a special name for it? If not, we could call it Midnight Heather Ashton.
> Also, have you posted it in the Pictures section? If so, please give me the link.
> I will update the parade with yours & Ros's 2nd one tomorrow.


That's good Jane. No special name and I haven't posted it in the pictures section yet. If I do I'll get the link to you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is lovely, Ros!


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Arum shawl that I knit as part of an MKAL on Ravelry
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arum-shawl-mkal
> I would certainly like to knit another shawl by the designer, Anne-Lise Maigaard. This shawl was a delight to knit, from the pattern for the body and the spine, to the Nupps and beading in the lace edging. I used Posh Lace Sylvia laceweight yarn (merino/silk mix)in the "I don't Like Cricket, Oh No, I Love It" Colourway, which was lovely to work with.
> ...


It's gorgeous Sue and looks great on you. I love the colour 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here are pictures of my finally finished Ashton! I did enjoy working on this beautiful pattern with the encouragement of the lace party. I used Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud in the midnight heather colorway. I used a 3.25 mm needle.
> The beads are size 6/0, used on the last 4 pattern rows. Since the yarn was lace weight I did the larger size with 10 repeats of chart 2 and 2 additional repeats of 15-24 on chart 3.


Beautiful Caryn 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya. It really has a green/blue tint to it in real life, that is hard to capture in the photo. If I gather it together, this is more like it.


Gorgeous colour and knitting of course 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue and Caryn - lovely shawls. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue & Caryn -- two very beautiful shawls. Just seeing them makes my fingers itchy to get out some lace weight yarn and get started. You tempt me.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Good luck Julie, hope you have good news 💞


It is all sounding quite positive- I should know more on the 6th January. And I may have found some work, all of which would be to the good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm not sure if I've seen Fialka's work, but I will looking for it now 💞


It is quite outstanding- and what is more she reads Russian.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. I wasn't sure about the colour at first, with it being so bright, but I love it now.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks Sue. And your Arum is gorgeous in that lovely green. It sure has some great detail to it and of course you did a superb job knitting!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane,

It took a while knitting the edging, but it was well worth it. Looking forward to seeing yours when it is finished.

I had started back on Wintersweet, but it was put aside again when I got another test knit for Dee.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Sue. Your usual great knitting & blocking. It drapes so nicely - looks wonderful on you.
> 
> Finishing my Arun will be the first thing I do as soon as I stop trying to finish off gifts for people that I won't see for another couple of days.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Bev. I really enjoyed knitting it.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, what a lovely shawl. Love the bright green color and it's name.  You did a gorgeous job!! The beading is gorgeous. Looks great on you!!
> 
> Caryn, what a beautiful shawl. Love your color also. Not the heavy black, but a light charcoal. Lovely beads in the edging.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I am glad I got it finished, as I wanted to see how it looked after blocking, and I am really pleased with it.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Sue, that is beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Ros. It was quite a bright colour, which is a change for me, but I do like it.

Sue


RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Sue and looks great on you. I love the colour 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Belle. I really enjoy the laceweight. I am knitting a shawl in worsted weight and it feels so thick.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue & Caryn -- two very beautiful shawls. Just seeing them makes my fingers itchy to get out some lace weight yarn and get started. You tempt me.......


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is all sounding quite positive- I should know more on the 6th January. And I may have found some work, all of which would be to the good.


Wonderful, Julie. So glad to here this good news. It's time things went your way. Hugs!

Got past the 2nd arm hole in my MV. It now goes in my car bag for the last 11 inches. I will finish it up in the car. Is anyone thinking of doing the edging around it? I am not too sure that I want to. I may try a bit and see how it looks. One plus to the edging, I wouldn't have to work in all those ends. 

Going to start winding yarn and getting ready for the Shipwreck Shawl tonight. Woohoo!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words Ros, Melanie and Belle. I do enjoy the lace weight yarn. But I am working with a bulky yarn now for a cowl and it sure does go much faster! 

Bev, your vest is looking super! The colors blend so perfectly.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is all sounding quite positive- I should know more on the 6th January. And I may have found some work, all of which would be to the good.


Super news. Hope things continue on an upswing for you Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> It is all sounding quite positive- I should know more on the 6th January. And I may have found some work, all of which would be to the good.
> 
> Wonderful, Julie. So glad to here this good news. It's time things went YOUR way. Hugs!


Thanks Bev- the thought of a little extra income is really great. It is a hot sticky afternoon- very close to 80 F, but with the humidity always feels worse. I am knitting a simple sideways scarf with various pink yarns I got at throw-out prices Anny Blatt and Debbie Bliss, sadly it means the little shop is closing down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Super news. Hope things continue on an upswing for you Julie.


It will be nice if 2014 can indeed end on a positive note!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, your vest is looking super! The colors blend so perfectly.


Thanks, Caryn. It was fun to do. Although the arm holes were a little hairy. 

Julie, sorry to hear of your closing yarn shop. Do you have another in the area?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, sorry to hear of your closing yarn shop. Do you have another in the area?


This one took three buses to reach and three to come home- so far from being local- but she had a good selection of top quality yarns- which I will miss- I used to rely on her colour sense, and her posting things to me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is all sounding quite positive- I should know more on the 6th January. And I may have found some work, all of which would be to the good.


Wonderful news Julie, let's just hope the good news keeps coming and you have a fantastic Happy New year 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Wonderful news Julie, let's just hope the good news keeps coming and you have a fantastic Happy New year 💞


Julie, I agree 100% with Ros here.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros, Sue and Caryn - all your shawls are quite gorgeous. :thumbup:  

Bev, you are doing good on the MV. When you say for the car bag, does that mean you knit while your DH is driving to jobs? Or is there a trip soon?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, Sue and Caryn - all your shawls are quite gorgeous. :thumbup:
> 
> Bev, you are doing good on the MV. When you say for the car bag, does that mean you knit while your DH is driving to jobs? Or is there a trip soon?


Chris, I will knit while DH drives us to jobs. We have several that take 15 min to get to. That's a couple of rows.  We do have a runaway in Jan.  Looking forward to that.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, I will knit while DH drives us to jobs. We have several that take 15 min to get to. That's a couple of rows.  We do have a runaway in Jan.  Looking forward to that.


 :thumbup: if only I could commute on a bus or train I could get so much more knitting done. Sigh....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Got past the 2nd arm hole in my MV...


Looking great - clear sailing from here!


> ...getting ready for the Shipwreck Shawl tonight. Woohoo!


The Grand Opus - looking forward to seeing this in progress.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, I remember you were wondering when that 1 German MKAL would be done. It is done now and free only until the 6th.....but it is still only available in 4 PDFs. I guess to get the pattern as 1 PDF they will make you pay for it. Well here is the link in case you want to grab those. 
http://www.dibadu.de/Bergweihnacht


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful, Julie. So glad to here this good news. It's time things went your way. Hugs!
> 
> Got past the 2nd arm hole in my MV. It now goes in my car bag for the last 11 inches. I will finish it up in the car. Is anyone thinking of doing the edging around it? I am not too sure that I want to. I may try a bit and see how it looks. One plus to the edging, I wouldn't have to work in all those ends.
> 
> Going to start winding yarn and getting ready for the Shipwreck Shawl tonight. Woohoo!


Your MV is looking great Bev 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Ronie and Chris. 

Ronie, how are you doing on yours? Gotten past the armholes yet?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is beautiful.. and you wear it so nicely... I love that color. It seems to be very popular right now..

Caryn that turned out very nice.. I love the size  

Congrats you two for finishing such lovely shawls


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is looking great!!! I have not laid it out flat yet. Maybe I should before I go much further. I have about 5 inches done past the second armhole. I love the yarn and colors so I hope this is something I'll wear  I have not read about the edging yet... is there one?? I'll have to look.. I chose to start new yarn on the edges and your right it sure would save time on all those ends!


that is very good news Julie.. it could be the way to start the new year off right


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Wonderful news Julie, let's just hope the good news keeps coming and you have a fantastic Happy New year 💞


I do feel that turning to 2015 is proving better times for me. I expect to have a quieter New Year even than was Christmas!
Thank you so much. Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, I agree 100% with Ros here.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

that is very good news Julie.. it could be the way to start the new year off right 

It is, and it could well be!

We have a breeze coming in, after sweltering in a humid 80 F - although my outside thermometer reads 28 C it is in too much of a 'hot spot' at this time of year, and reads high!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sure sounds like wonderful news for you, Julie! Whoo Hoo!!! And a job, too! :thumbup:

Beautiful shawls, Sue, Tricia, and Caryn! (I hope I remembered you correctly.)

Your MV sure is coming along nicely, Bev. You are doing a great job with those colors. 

What an amazing gift that little Jackson is! Babies are so special anyway, but it is much more understandable why he is so precious to you, Ros. 

Have a good night! I'll "see" you in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure sounds like wonderful news for you, Julie! Whoo Hoo!!! And a job, too! :thumbup:


Certainly sounds better than a lot of last year, doesn't it?! (just looking at my life!)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--The MV is looking great. I can imagine how delicious it will feel wearing it in that cashmere yarn. That was a lot of work recycling those sweaters, but so worth it.

Ronie--You have moved along quite a bit on your MV.

Chris--thank you for the pattern. Will set up a file to save the segments of it.
I don't remember if you did the pattern?

Caryn--It must be my computer that is not showing colors correctly. Yours still looks charcoal but I can imagine it in the dark blue-green. Still stunning.

Such an amazing amount of knitting going on and so beautifully done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is stunning. I love the pattern (I bet the pattern would give me something to think about!!) 
I love the colour, too. Magnificent :thumbup:

edit I frogged my Wintersweet on Saturday. I really didn't like the beads I had chosen. I took it back to were the lace starts and changed the beads. much happier with it now :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is beautiful. The dark colour and finer yarn turns it into quite a different shawl. Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that sounds like a good start. Holding my breath for you until the 6th. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is coming along a treat. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that sounds like a good start. Holding my breath for you until the 6th. :thumbup:


Please do remember to breath as necessary! Can't take on too much responsibility!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Please do remember to breath as necessary! Can't take on too much responsibility!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Concerning the Bergweihnacht project - is it a double knit potholder?

My new 1.75 mm (UK 15, US 00) circulars are 32 inches (one is 1/2 inch longer) and I've got the other mate started on the cuff.

Now that I have two different sized compression stockings I'm wearing the larger set (my "greys) for night rest and the new single set (blacks) for walking beyond the apartment complex. I am still needing the socks I'm working on...but I have 2 sets of the size 1.75mm (4 total circulars - 24/28, and 2 32 inches).

Now to look up on Deramores for 3mm circulars...I like them for the yarn the same size 4 as Red Heart Worsted. I would have worked the knitted doilies with them...but saving up and getting 4 3mm circulars will do nicely. And, if the other 2 UK 11s show up...more can be pre-started! :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Concerning the Bergweihnacht project - is it a double knit potholder:


No, it is a color work shawl which I think is gorgeous. The first PDFS file named Teaser is a sample of what is in the shawl and can be used as a coaster. 
Tanya, no, I didn't make this but maybe someday.......


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just read the introduction which talks about a walk in nature. Am wondering if that is what the strand pattern is. There is a photo of a winter nature scene there--Hmmmm?

KX--the teaser is a coaster/square with an i-cord edge. The main pattern is a crescent shawl--not a very large one I think but almost 300 st in the finish, or at its widest if I read correctly (did only a very quick read thru). The pattern calls for only 2 colors. After all your detailed color needlework, this is pretty mild mannered.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--As an afterthought, perhaps I will try the coaster which is only 33 st + i-cord. I will be wiring on writing up my workshop pattern this week as I just finished knitting the miter square jacket sans buttons. I will need to do something with needles while doing this paper work. This little coaster project might be interesting. It calls for doing it in wool but I have to wonder where I would want to place a wool coaster? If it is that attractive, maybe glueing on a backing, stiffening and hanging it. It really is not bigger than a washcloth it seems.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I thought you were ahead of me. The edging she recommends is a crochet edging-a reverse crab stitch. I don't think they did it one the picture for the pattern. It would make a nice edging.

http://www.crochetspot.com/how-to-crochet-reverse-single-crochet-or-crab-stitch/

Thanks, Toni, Tanya and Norma. So glad to be on the part where I am thinking about the edging.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, Sue and Caryn - all your shawls are quite gorgeous. :thumbup:


Thank you Chris 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> What an amazing gift that little Jackson is! Babies are so special anyway, but it is much more understandable why he is so precious to you, Ros.


Thank you Toni, he is a very precious little boy. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is all sounding quite positive- I should know more on the 6th January. And I may have found some work, all of which would be to the good.


Glad to hear that things are looking up, Julie. I hope the work pans out for you because that could be very therapeutic, apart from the other benefits.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I frogged my Wintersweet on Saturday...


Mine has been on hold for a while now. I might even follow suit on frogging. I was so excited about my yarn & bead choice at the start but I am not enthralled by how it has knit up in the first clue. Doubly disappointing because I was so looking forward to finally doing a BooKnits pattern.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice to hear some good news for you Julie.

Bev, your MV is coming along nicely. I am looking forward to seeing it done and being worn. And it goes well with your floor, lol 

Sorry to hear you had to frog Norma. But we understand, if it's not right, no sense in doing more work.

Quite ambitious for you ladies doing the shipwreck shawl. It is a lovely shawl. Some of you will probably finish it in a couple of weeks though. Fast knitters around here  Me, it would take the better part of a year.

I downloaded the German MKAL Chris, thanks for the link. A little mystery in life is good 

I am halfway through the second sleeve of my sweater. I am shortening them from 3/4 length to the middle of the upper arms as I live in a warm climate (I am using lightweight merino blend sock yarn). 

I am still in chart 3 of 5 in my MKAL but slow and steady progress. This one is in sport weight yarn which after all this lace and sock yarn feels too thick, lol. The end result will be a semi-circular shawl with Celtic cables. The wingspan is about five feet. I have not peeked past clue 3 so it is still a mystery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad to hear that things are looking up, Julie. I hope the work pans out for you because that could be very therapeutic, apart from the other benefits.


It will be great if the work comes through- I have done similar before- and it really just entails a good knowledge of one's own language.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie. I do like to take pictures on my kitchen floor. Just love it. 

I am planning on taking a good part of the year to do Shipwreck. Mostly because I am going to take it slow. I think that the central part will go quickly. It will be the outer eyelet and beads that go slowly. And, I have some side excursions planned-patterns I want to do, gifts etc. And I have been knitting furiously for some time. It's time to slow down and enjoy the process a bit more. But that said, it is great to have some friends come along on the journey with me. It is a great encourager.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice to hear some GOOD news for you Julie.

Thanks Melanie- it sure is good to have better news at last!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... Well it is back to work time for me.. it sure was a nice time off!!  
Julie what kind of work are you looking to do ?? Like you said any extra income will be very nice. 
I hope everyone has a wonderful day... I can hear the ocean out there but have not poked my head out the door so I am not sure if its raining or not... I sure hope not.. it makes work that much harder..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie. I do like to take pictures on my kitchen floor. Just love it.


I love my kitchen floor too, but it is Brazilian black slate. Not too good for photos, but I love the way it looks. We get compliments on it all the time which is gratifying since we installed it ourselves. First time laying tile and we choose slate and a french pattern using nine different sized tiles - interesting learning curve, lol. Tile installers were going to charge us around $6 a square foot (yes foot, not yard) and we have over 400 square feet of kitchen and dining room floor. But now I can lay tile.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie.That was a steep price for laying your floor. Ouch! I am glad you did yourselves :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... Well it is back to work time for me.. it sure was a nice time off!!
> Julie what kind of work are you looking to do ?? Like you said any extra income will be very nice.
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day... I can hear the ocean out there but have not poked my head out the door so I am not sure if its raining or not... I sure hope not.. it makes work that much harder..


Helping a foreign language student with his English for essays etc.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Helping a foreign language student with his English for essays etc.


Oooo, Julie, sounds interesting. Mayhap it will lead to other jobs in the same area??


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--very different perspective on tile--$6/sf is very cheap. You are in Florida If I recall? Lots of tile work down there as it keeps the floors cooler. Tile goes for about $9 sf up here for straight patterns. Diagonal installation can run higher. It takes quite of bit of work to do tile. Have done quite a bit of it myself. Years ago when I still had some knee power, did a hexagonal tile in an area that was multi-angled with an angled jacuzzi in the floor. Black Brazilian Slate sounds beautiful. Happy that you were able to handle the work yourself but don't sell skilled trades people short. We work very hard for our money.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning, ladies! Here is the opening for the new LP. I know I don't have to remind you to get your needles revved up and running.  See you there! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-308663-1.html#6581821

Thank you, again, VintageCrochet, for teaching us about this version of lace. It is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah, with the holidays I have completely lost track of the days. Vintage Crochet,
thanks for the input on crochet. It often feels like the stepchild of our yarn crafts. It was fun.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Helping a foreign language student with his English for essays etc.


That sounds wonderful.
I'm glad that things are "looking up" for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, Julie, sounds interesting. Mayhap it will lead to other jobs in the same area??


Who knows?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

brain56 said:


> That sounds wonderful.
> I'm glad that things are "looking up" for you.


Thanks so much!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--very different perspective on tile--$6/sf is very cheap. You are in Florida If I recall? Lots of tile work down there as it keeps the floors cooler. Tile goes for about $9 sf up here for straight patterns. Diagonal installation can run higher. It takes quite of bit of work to do tile. Have done quite a bit of it myself. Years ago when I still had some knee power, did a hexagonal tile in an area that was multi-angled with an angled jacuzzi in the floor. Black Brazilian Slate sounds beautiful. Happy that you were able to handle the work yourself but don't sell skilled trades people short. We work very hard for our money.


Not shorting skilled tradesmen at all. The guy who did my guest bath was awesome but does not do slate tile. $6 was for the labor, no materials nor equipment (tile saws, etc) nor floor prep (we have concrete slab). We run about half that rate for porcelain tile. And no guarantee for level tiles (slate for those who have never worked with it does not come in uniform thickness so toe stubbers are common unless you work diligently with the mortar) or no (or few) hollow spots. Since we had already done most of the kitchen remodel ourselves the tile was just one more thing to do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Vintage Crochet, for hosting the past 2 weeks. I don't crochet nearly as much as I used to but there are times that crochet is the right solution. Especially great in a time crunch since it is so much quicker than knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Not shorting skilled tradesmen at all. The guy who did my guest bath was awesome but does not do slate tile. $6 was for the labor, no materials nor equipment (tile saws, etc) nor floor prep (we have concrete slab). We run about half that rate for porcelain tile. And no guarantee for level tiles (slate for those who have never worked with it does not come in uniform thickness so toe stubbers are common unless you work diligently with the mortar) or no (or few) hollow spots. Since we had already done most of the kitchen remodel ourselves the tile was just one more thing to do.


I know all about tile work Melanie having worked in the trades for over 40 yrs. So understand where I come from. $9/sf was the labor price I quoted you. Sometimes an installer will include the mud in that price, but not if it is a very large floor; the price will then rise. There is so much tile work done in your area that many mechanics limit themselves to the easiest installations as they can get in/out much faster and improve their profit. Florida economics are much cheaper than NY and that was the perspective I was trying to share with your and others. One of the things about slate tile is that part of its beauty is its rustic look; i.e., uneven surfaces. That works in some locations and not in others. Usually the back is sawed and relatively flat but the thickness not uniform. It does require more mud for leveling than manufactured clay tile. Just part of the job. FYI, there is very little that I have not done in building and remodeling work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Vintage Crochet, for hosting these two weeks. I enjoyed seeing things from a different perspective.  And dipping into crocheting again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Helping a foreign language student with his English for essays etc.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, VintageCrochet for an interesting fortnight.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for all the crochet tips and helping us through the last couple of weeks. I hope you will continue to participate in the Lace Party.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you Vintagecrochet for hosting.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love my kitchen floor too... it looks like leaves floating on a creek.. with images of stones under it.. it is linoleum and easy to care for.. we have everything we need for the entry way.. hubby just has to say.. Ok today is the day  (we have had supply's for over a year now) 
Some friends of ours offered to give us some spare tiles if we wanted to do more.. I'd love to get rid of the light grey in my bathroom.. ever hair in the house is attracted to it.. I have to sweep every day just to keep from being embarrassed LOL

Thank you Vintage Crochet for all your help with the links... Joining is always a issue and you showed us some very pretty ones.. I will be keeping them in my Crochet folder on my desktop... and then hope I remember they are there... 

How do all of you keep all the links we share here??? maybe I should make a LP folder just for our shared links... 

See you all in the next party!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ronie--I do a few different things with links. Sometimes I just bookmark the page at the top of the KP page. Other times I copy the page link into the MY Pages feature on KP. Then again, if it is something like a pattern, I just open the link and save it on my computer in my Craft folder. and/or Bookmark on the computer. And then again, I forget to save them and have a heck of a time finding them again. Ha!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BTW--I find my bath floor tile is a magnet for all dust and hair. But it is a dead end spot with no window for air circulation. Best thing to do is have a removable floor mat/rug that can be shaken out outdoors. The rug will hold a lot that won't be as noticeable and you can clean whenever. A washable rag rug that can be thrown into the laundry is also an easy care solution


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Helping a foreign language student with his English for essays etc.


What a great way to interact with a young person, pour good things into their life, and make a little extra money on top of that. :thumbup: Have fun, Julie!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We do have rugs in the bathroom the kind with the memory foam backing and they are nice.. it is just all I can see around them LOL I might just make a large rag rug to cover most of it.. or buy a carpet designed for bathrooms.. we have to custom fit it ourselves (I would have to do it ) but it can be picked up and shaken and even washed and that would really save me a ton of work.. my SIL got hers from the Penny's catalog I just have to go and look for one... plus then hubby will have to take the door off and sand it down because it won't go over anything the clearance is too low.. 
I even bought that stuff you put on your clothes for static cling LOL but it didn't work.. I would go crazy if my whole house had that kind of floor...


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, VintageCrochet, for hosting these past two weeks... I learned some interesting new things!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Vintage Crochet for hosting &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ronie--I do a few different things with links. Sometimes I just bookmark the page at the top of the KP page. Other times I copy the page link into the MY Pages feature on KP. Then again, if it is something like a pattern, I just open the link and save it on my computer in my Craft folder. and/or Bookmark on the computer. And then again, I forget to save them and have a heck of a time finding them again. Ha!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I just read the introduction which talks about a walk in nature. Am wondering if that is what the strand pattern is. There is a photo of a winter nature scene there--Hmmmm?
> 
> KX--the teaser is a coaster/square with an i-cord edge. The main pattern is a crescent shawl--not a very large one I think but almost 300 st in the finish, or at its widest if I read correctly (did only a very quick read thru). The pattern calls for only 2 colors. After all your detailed color needlework, this is pretty mild mannered.


Tanya, here is the pattern page that has photos if you want to check it out. There are some stripes and some basic color work and then 2 sections of the pointsetia pattern. It's really lovely. So I think the coaster was just to get you in the mood to work the shawl. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bergweihnacht


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

VintageCrochet, thanks so much for these links. In the next couple of days I may work on putting a couple of the squares (I found where they were hiding) together with these techniques. Then I will post photos here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> ronie--I do a few different things with links. Sometimes I just bookmark the page at the top of the KP page. Other times I copy the page link into the MY Pages feature on KP. Then again, if it is something like a pattern, I just open the link and save it on my computer in my Craft folder. and/or Bookmark on the computer. And then again, I forget to save them and have a heck of a time finding them again. Ha!


I have to check out the 'My Pages' section I think that would be the perfect spot.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmm see how forgetful I can be??? I have 3 folders going in there already ('My Pages') LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Hmmm see how forgetful I can be??? I have 3 folders going in there already ('My Pages') LOL




Chris, thanks for the post. Those are beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a great way to interact with a young person, pour good things into their life, and make a little extra money on top of that. :thumbup: Have fun, Julie!!!


I reckon it could work well!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon it could work well!


Yes! :!: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, here is the pattern page that has photos if you want to check it out. There are some stripes and some basic color work and then 2 sections of the pointsetia pattern. It's really lovely. So I think the coaster was just to get you in the mood to work the shawl.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bergweihnacht


Thank you so much for keeping track of this. What a nice surprise that pattern is. I had a totally different/wrong idea in my head. Some of the colors done by others are incredibly beautiful. Love the maroon with light yellow/yellowish green one. It has an almost Indian (east) feel to it. The red/white one has an entirely different feel--very American christmassy or the blue/white which feels like a ski outfit to me. Silly, but what can I say. I may get motivated yet.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Concerning the color-work on the pair(s) of socks I'm working on for ME:

http://www.premieryarns.com/Product/Premier+Deborah+Norville+Serenity+Garden+Yarn.aspx

I'm using 1/3 of the 6 strand 185 yards...which multiplied by 3 gives me 500+ yards per skein. Sea is the color I'm working with - and all y'all can see that it's already multicolored...I just kept down to double strand for strength. You cannot separate the Red Heart size worsted like this stuff!

Except for double-knit method...I don't do Intarsia or Fair-Aisle patterns. But who could blame me for enjoying multicolored for socks and/or shawl/scarves?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have put my wool away for now and concentrating on other ideas but I did down load the sites . Thanks


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the color, Kaixixang!! What a great way to extend your yarn.


----------

